# Star3777 Collection



## star3777

1.I bought this Judith Leiber Pill box when I was 18 years old. I had to have it! ......2. My Louis Vuitton bags currently in this residense.   ......3.some more bags!. ......4.Close up of my Mizi Vienna . ......5.Another close up!:shame:


----------



## star3777

Here are more close ups of my most recent!


----------



## english_girl_900

Stunning! I'm sooooo envious!


----------



## kimmy

***YAY another LV lover**** ---


I *love** love** love* your Mizi Vienna. What is the green LV bag called I have never seen one of those before ..

I see you love the denim , are you hoping LV brings out a denim PTI 

Congratulations


----------



## star3777

Here are my paddington's and spy's.....The whiskey is a picture of my sister-laws, I should receive it by Feb. The Cognac is mine, waiting in Fendi boutique, my SA photograghed them.


----------



## star3777

Here is the Cognac spy, I am thrilled!!!....looks good to me!


----------



## fayden

drool, drool, more drooling... loves it all!!!


----------



## star3777

I bought this Bottega Vaneta chain and crystal beaded bag when all of my girlfriends got married....it went with every formal dress!


----------



## star3777

I love my vintage prada! .... the other's I will not post.


----------



## english_girl_900

Okay.....my keyboard momentarily shorted out from all the drool.........I'm even more jealous than before!


----------



## ayla

Wow star ! I am just in awe of the size of your collection, and how many lovely bags you have, c'est incroyable !  

Just out of curiousity, what is the white folded murakami piece on your kitchen island (love it!).


----------



## kimmy

ayla its for photos  HTH


----------



## star3777

English girl 900! I love reading your posts you dawg you! Thanks,...I went to shcool at Le Cordon Bleu in Marlebone....lived in Belgravia....love it there!!!! SW1

Fayden, many many thank-you's twin paddy! 

Kimmy.....Mizi was not easy to get, the green one, aubergine and black are all called Mizi Vienna! Love your limited editions!

Ayla, My sister in-law bought it for my Birthday!It's a multi-color monogram photo-holder? 4 pictures.


----------



## ayla

kimmy said:
			
		

> ayla its for photos  HTH



Ohh I see, I've never seen it before ! Wow, so many unique pieces !


----------



## kimmy

Hi star,

so this bag is a Mizi Vienna. Can I ask what its retail is???Its just so beautiful


----------



## ayla

star3777 said:
			
		

> Ayla, My sister in-law bought it for my Birthday!It's a multi-color monogram photo-holder? 4 pictures.



Your sister in law is so sweet ! And she has great taste in bags, judging from her lovely whisky paddington !


----------



## star3777

kimmy said:
			
		

> Hi star,
> 
> so this bag is a Mizi Vienna. Can I ask what its retail is???Its just so beautiful


 
OOOOOHHHH sorry, I misunderstood you..... That is the "CLYDE" monogram velour collection fall/winter 2004/2005. I am looking around for a red "Irvine" in the same collection....It's $6900.USD


----------



## star3777

ayla said:
			
		

> Your sister in law is so sweet ! And she has great taste in bags, judging from her lovely whisky paddington !


Yes, but she would never actually wear Louis Vuitton....she loves Hogan, Bottega Vaneta, Hermes etc...She is more "stealth" than me, we laugh about it!


----------



## kimmy

star3777 said:
			
		

> OOOOOHHHH sorry, I misunderstood you..... That is the "CLYDE" monogram velour collection fall/winter 2004/2005. I am looking around for a red "Irvine" in the same collection....It's $6900.USD



Brilliant thanks but I dont thin I will be getting it any time soon for $6900 LOL :shame:


----------



## Noriko

Nice LVs


----------



## star3777

Noriko said:
			
		

> Nice LVs


Thanks Noriko


----------



## Noriko

You're welcome.  That is seriously a nice, well rounded LV collection.


----------



## star3777

Noriko said:
			
		

> You're welcome. That is seriously a nice, well rounded LV collection.


Thanks again!! I totally appreciate that...as I got older, I got less and less of the traditional monogram and now only want limited editions.


----------



## Noriko

ooo makes sense   btw, how much was your mizi vienna?  Was it $1600?  I may have that price mixed up with another bag, I was contemplating getting it.  I don't like the whole Patina thing so I try to buy LVs that don't.  Also, how is your Dior Frame bag?  If I don't get the saddle version, I am getting the white embroidered flowers frame bag


----------



## star3777

Noriko said:
			
		

> ooo makes sense  btw, how much was your mizi vienna? Was it $1600? I may have that price mixed up with another bag, I was contemplating getting it. I don't like the whole Patina thing so I try to buy LVs that don't. Also, how is your Dior Frame bag? If I don't get the saddle version, I am getting the white embroidered flowers frame bag


 
The Mizi was $3700.Canadian, taxes included. The Dior frame bag is divine in real life, but very small, too small to use (for me w/baby). So it's a "wear" bag for outfits.....wore it to a baby shower in Oct.,lot's of compliments! Dior is so feminine.


----------



## Noriko

ooo yeah hehe no kids for me, so the frame bag will probably be perfect   Now I just have to decide if I want the white or the pink.  btw you said as you got older, how old are you girl?


----------



## chemlex

I really like the LV Ellipse - but I wanted to know if you think that bag holds on to its shape no matter how much you use it?  How hard is the bag and does it ever get out of whack?


----------



## star3777

Noriko said:
			
		

> ooo yeah hehe no kids for me, so the frame bag will probably be perfect  Now I just have to decide if I want the white or the pink. btw you said as you got older, how old are you girl?


 
34 aaaaaarrrrrrggggghh!


----------



## star3777

chemlex said:
			
		

> I really like the LV Ellipse - but I wanted to know if you think that bag holds on to its shape no matter how much you use it? How hard is the bag and does it ever get out of whack?


 
It always stays that shape!!!! you know how many times that particular bag kept toppling over last night while I tried to mound the damn bags!...seriously, it's funny you should ask! I thought that very exact thought when it kept on falling! It's a war bag.


----------



## AbsoluteFashionista

You  have a truly amazing collection. I love your spy bags and the green LV! No Gucci? That's my favorite


----------



## Cristina

Star, what a beautiful collection! I love your LVs, they're all gorgeous. Lucky girl!


----------



## star3777

AbsoluteFashionista said:
			
		

> You have a truly amazing collection. I love your spy bags and the green LV! No Gucci? That's my favorite


 
Thanks... 
If you look in the second picture of bags, I have a moneybelt!(great for gym class with my 2 year old), a doctor's/bamboo?, and a black gucci behind that, that didn't really get in the shot.I also have 2 huge black gucci travelling bags for weekend trips/overnight. I love gucci, don't get me wrong...just not in the past 2 years!

Christina...Thank-you!!!


----------



## wellow

I hope I have your size of bag collection by the time I am your age 

You are so lucky!


----------



## fayden

oooo look!  ebay has your mizi.

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-L...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wish i had 3800 to spare.


----------



## ampv

Beautiful collection!

 I had seen your Mizi on another thread and was hoping you would showcase your bags.

Congratulations.


----------



## amanda

great collection, so many beautiful bags!  i haven't liked an LV as much as i like your mizi and the regular monogram mizi in a looong time.


----------



## Irissy

I absolutely LOVE your LV shrine!!! And you got TWO paddingtons???  ::very jealous::


----------



## star3777

wellow said:
			
		

> I hope I have your size of bag collection by the time I am your age
> 
> You are so lucky!


 
You are all so sweet!  Thank-you!,I didn't realise I was collecting bags when I was your age.....you guys are way ahead of me!!! You'll see!


----------



## ayla

star3777 said:
			
		

> You are all so sweet!  Thank-you!,I didn't realise I was collecting bags when I was your age.....you guys are way ahead of me!!! You'll see!



Oh Star, if my collection was even half as extensive and well rounded as yours, I'd be over the moon !


----------



## star3777

ayla said:
			
		

> Oh Star, if my collection was even half as extensive and well rounded as yours, I'd be over the moon !


 
:shame:  Too sweet!... :shame: :cry:


----------



## beautiful stranger

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wait what was i saying? oh ya the bags!! aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## AbsoluteFashionista

star3777 said:
			
		

> Thanks...
> If you look in the second picture of bags, I have a moneybelt!(great for gym class with my 2 year old), a doctor's/bamboo?, and a black gucci behind that, that didn't really get in the shot.I also have 2 huge black gucci travelling bags for weekend trips/overnight. I love gucci, don't get me wrong...just not in the past 2 years!



I see the Gucci's now. I thought those two pics. were the same. Wow! An even larger collection! I love the bamboo Gucci. I think that is from the same collection as my turquoise and bamboo wallet. Beautiful Collection, once again! Very envious


----------



## heartfelt

okay your LV collection is amazing! am completely jealous. love them all. the mizi is fabulous!!!


----------



## heavensent

Nice collection indeed ..........


----------



## Megs

And I will go drown myself in my lack of YOU collection sorrows... 

JK!! But seriously your bags are gorgeous!! And your kitchen looks gorg too! Ha.. just all lovely... I am quite envious.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Now these are what I call Heavy Hitters! Just gorgeous!! Exceptional taste!!!!


----------



## SuLi

Your collection is gorgeous!  I do have to say, what little glimpses we got of your home - that looks beautiful too!


----------



## TWO

all i can say is "OH my god!"  you got sooo many bags!! Do you need a sister? lol jk


----------



## star3777

Megs said:
			
		

> And I will go drown myself in my lack of YOU collection sorrows...
> 
> JK!! But seriously your bags are gorgeous!! And your kitchen looks gorg too! Ha.. just all lovely... I am quite envious.


 
Thank- you all, I missed all of these lovely comments, thank-you.
I went to school for interior design as well... which completely helped me renovate my home. First degree was psychology though. Never was a good speller if you guys have not already noticed. I love school when there is no pressure to practice after you get the degree!


----------



## SoyBean001

STAR- your collection is exceptional!  I love it, and your beautiful kitchen as well.  Your kitchen island is quite the appropriate pedestal for displaying your bags!  Love the green LV and dior bags.....I've been looking towards dior recently...


----------



## Tintin

What a great collection 

I'm in love with your Vienna Mizi


----------



## hpzapper

wow that is nice


----------



## star3777

Thanks, guys! 
Here are some shots from my new Bottega Veneta Ball bag!


----------



## Diorella

Congrats! It's a gorgeous bag, and BV has incredible workmanship so that bag will last for years, and it's a timeless shape in a classic colour. It's beautiful


----------



## Kat

Star, you have an unbelievable collection!  Cream of the crop ...


----------



## mello_yello_jen

=O

Your collection is TDF!  Such a wonderful well-rounded collection, I am in love with every single piece.  Every single one of them *drools*


----------



## kathyrose

I love the one on your icon and the crystallish one (BV I think) the most. So classy.


----------



## Sweetea

WOW! What a beautiful collection of bags!! You have an excellent taste. I love all of them!! Your new BV is my dream bag right now!! I have never seen anyone carrying it in person but the pics of BV being carried by someone in the pics made me drool.. Is that brown color? I have seen one in black but that brown is just too gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## vaneea

btw star.. ur couch looks so much like my couch at home haha


----------



## bobojue

Now that is ONE serious collection.  You are what I aspire to be when I grow up. Tee-Hee.  It is quite troublesome to carry nice bags with a baby.


----------



## lmpsola

Your collection is beautiful!  C'est formidable!


----------



## Swedie

OH MY.....G................... I can't believe I hadn't seen this thread before   

I am in LOVE with your entire collection!!  :shame:


----------



## star3777

Thanks everyone! 

Here is my new Chanel 2.55 in grey. It's big, but I think I can pull it off? here is a day and night look for me.


----------



## star3777

Here are some close ups!


----------



## Swedie

Gorgeous bag, I love it   You can definitely pull it off


----------



## hautemom

Beautiful!! Timeless and very versatile!  I love It!


----------



## Cristina

I LOVE it! It looks great on you, very cool because it's kinda big, so it's got a nice "edge" to it   I am so jealous!


----------



## english_girl_900

I loooooooooooooooooooooooooveee the 2.55 in grey. Its so hot!


----------



## Mariah

wow, it's gorgeous!! the grey is my favorite  

p.s. i like your clothes!! haha


----------



## B. Jara

star3777 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Here is my new Chanel 2.55 in grey. It's big, but I think I can pull it off? here is a day and night look for me.


 
I think the size is perfect on you!

It is a lovely bag.


----------



## Loganz

Star3777 the bag looks great on you...not too big at all. 
Definitely makes a statement.

Okay - I have silly question - please understand I am a kitchen junky...I love appliances and countertops, and built in sinks and gourmet cooking in general...is that a subzero behind you? I have never seen a fridge/oven/warming drawers like that - so please, if you don't mind sharing, what appliance is that??


----------



## fayden

It looks huge!  The jumbo size right?


----------



## bobojue

It sure is big, but it looks good.  And I like that there is ample space in there.  ME DROOOLING...


----------



## pseub

Beautiful, beautiful bag!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Sweetea

It's gorgeous bag! I love!!!  !! I want one!!!  .
Congrats Star! I was just wonder if I were going to get one..which color should I pick? Star, why did you pick the grey and not white or black? I think the grey is gorgeous color. Is the grey easy to match with the outfit? Is that color all year around color?


----------



## 3monkeys

Definitely not too big on you. I agree w/ Cristina that the size makes it look edgy and updated, unlike the dainty original 2.55, which I also love.

CONGRATS!!!! The gray is TDF!


----------



## Kat

Another fabulous bag to add to your collection!  Congrats!!!


----------



## xikry5talix

Gorgeous bag! And from what I can see of you, you're pretty too, lol.


----------



## Irissy

Star, I LOVE your new Chanel.   I might be the only one that's crazy here but I wasn't into the reissue 2.55 until I see your big gray one. I love it, it's so classy! 

And I agreed with krystal, you're a pretty one!


----------



## star3777

Thanks everybody


----------



## star3777

Loganz said:
			
		

> Star3777 the bag looks great on you...not too big at all.
> Definitely makes a statement.
> 
> Okay - I have silly question - please understand I am a kitchen junky...I love appliances and countertops, and built in sinks and gourmet cooking in general...is that a subzero behind you? I have never seen a fridge/oven/warming drawers like that - so please, if you don't mind sharing, what appliance is that??


 
 Oh, I understand....I went crazy for my appliances I had just come from cooking school then design school.. I thought you asked what kind of oven I have, so I took pictures, I have 3. The thermadoer proffessional, it is gaz on top and electric inside if you are savvy with what's best the for roasting versus sautaying . The Miele steam oven for healthy cooking!, and my wolf which has 10 racks for hor'deuvres. It is my favorite for baking, best temp. alternation....Yes that is a Sub-Zero, great fridge!  I am proud of my ovens, Thanks!!!!Like a birkin


----------



## Loganz

star3777 said:
			
		

> Oh, I understand....I went crazy for my appliances I had just come from cooking school then design school.. I thought you asked what kind of oven I have, so I took pictures, I have 3. The thermadoer proffessional, it is gaz on top and electric inside if you are savvy with what's best the for roasting versus sautaying . The Miele steam oven for healthy cooking!, and my wolf which has 10 racks for hor'deuvres. It is my favorite for baking, best temp. alternation....Yes that is a Sub-Zero, great fridge! I am proud of my ovens, Thanks!!!!Like a birkin


 
OMG - I love your kitchen...thanks for sharing the pictures; truly a dream kitchen for anyone who loves creating great food. (which I do.) 
Fabulous kitchen - just fabulous - thanks so much for the photos.


----------



## star3777

Even though you have not seen me, go onnn, I 'll take the compliment!


----------



## star3777

Irissy said:
			
		

> Star, I LOVE your new Chanel.  I might be the only one that's crazy here but I wasn't into the reissue 2.55 until I see your big gray one. I love it, it's so classy!
> 
> And I agreed with krystal, you're a pretty one!


 
ooops, I don't know hw to quote these things  

I chose the grey because I like grey and silver combination.


----------



## ayla

star3777 said:
			
		

> Oh, I understand....I went crazy for my appliances I had just come from cooking school then design school.. I thought you asked what kind of oven I have, so I took pictures, I have 3. The thermadoer proffessional, it is gaz on top and electric inside if you are savvy with what's best the for roasting versus sautaying . The Miele steam oven for healthy cooking!, and my wolf which has 10 racks for hor'deuvres. It is my favorite for baking, best temp. alternation....Yes that is a Sub-Zero, great fridge! I am proud of my ovens, Thanks!!!!Like a birkin



Wow, that is ONE impressive kitchen ! It looks like you could cook for an army with all of those !


----------



## star3777

ayla said:
			
		

> Wow, that is ONE impressive kitchen ! It looks like you could cook for an army with all of those !


 
I think I have once


----------



## fayden

star is that the large or medium sized chanel?


----------



## pseub

Now I'm drooling over your kitchen too. My BIL is a professional chef, he'd probably sell his soul for that setup!


----------



## Loganz

pseub said:
			
		

> Now I'm drooling over your kitchen too. My BIL is a professional chef, he'd probably sell his soul for that setup!


 
I'd sell my husband for that setup...any takers???


----------



## afici0nado

luuurve your collection hun!


----------



## star3777

Loganz said:
			
		

> I'd sell my husband for that setup...any takers???


 
That was hilarious! 

Fayden, It's the large(227), not the Jumbo(228) 

Thanks everyone again.   :cry:


----------



## helenNZ

hey star3777,

I love your LV's!  I just want to dive into them and roll around!!  *look at me and my lv* wwweee heeee  

U are SO lucky! I hope your collection keeps growing this year! And keep us all up dated on your new pieces!  

Thanks again for sharing with us!!!


----------



## star3777

helenNZ said:
			
		

> hey star3777,
> 
> I love your LV's! I just want to dive into them and roll around!! *look at me and my lv* wwweee heeee
> 
> U are SO lucky! I hope your collection keeps growing this year! And keep us all up dated on your new pieces!
> 
> Thanks again for sharing with us!!!


 
Thanks Helen! I will get another LV this year...I hope fall season is jaw dropping! I really wanted the Macha Waltz Vienna, but was too late to get it and now it's not available here.


----------



## pseub

star3777, you seem to have great taste and a wonderful sense of style. Your bag collection is just to die for.


----------



## Megs

I'm still drooling over your collection!!


----------



## star3777

Megs said:
			
		

> I'm still drooling over your collection!!


 
Thank-you  Megs   :shame:


----------



## star3777

pseub said:
			
		

> star3777, you seem to have great taste and a wonderful sense of style. Your bag collection is just to die for.


 
:shame: thank-you :shame:


----------



## foxy_chao

You bag collection is awesome!!

But can't help noticing your kitchen...  nice.

The steel kitchen cabinets rock. sleek.


----------



## JenJen

Star, you rock woman! Congrats to you on the FABULOUS bag collection, hats off to you on your very extensive and well rounded Louie collection, I am totally enamoured!!! Btw, thanks for all of your great pics, I gotta give you props for sharing with the rest of us sickos great pics of ultra hip handbags, you are too cool  And love the oven pics, a true woman for all seasons...


----------



## star3777

JenJen said:
			
		

> Star, you rock woman! Congrats to you on the FABULOUS bag collection, hats off to you on your very extensive and well rounded Louie collection, I am totally enamoured!!! Btw, thanks for all of your great pics, I gotta give you props for sharing with the rest of us sickos great pics of ultra hip handbags, you are too cool  And love the oven pics, a true woman for all seasons...


 
Wow! That was so sweet!!!! Thanks, I am sooooo blushing!:shame:

Gotta take more pics of new paddington's this weekend!


----------



## hautemom

WOW!!!  Your collection is FABULOUS!!      You have great taste!!

Your kitchen is TDF!  You must have a blast cooking there!!


----------



## star3777

Thank-you Haute-mom!

I received my Fendi spy HOBO hologram from E-luxury.com, amazing service! What do you think?

The leather is really cool with little slits of turquoise.


----------



## star3777

Here are some other pics of how it falls, A keeper?


----------



## hfxshopgirl

love, love, love it, star!  its a keeper, for sure!  the pics on elux didn't do it justice, looks gorgeous on you.  its bigger and slouchier than i thought.  absolutely stunning!


----------



## fayden

i dare say, i like this one better than the regular spy bags!


----------



## pseub

Ooh lala!  Stunning!  The color looks great with that shirt too.


----------



## star3777

OH ,Thank-you! I think it's growing on me, I thought it would be smaller too!

I will post more pics later tonight of my new BABY paddy and  WHISKEY!!!!! I have to give baby a bath now!


----------



## star3777

fayden said:
			
		

> i dare say, i like this one better than the regular spy bags!


 
RReally??? Wow! I think I better keep it. Will be back soon! So excited!


----------



## english_girl_900

OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!

That is absolutely gorgeous!! I love it - star, you are officially my bag idol.


----------



## fayden

wow, i really love that hobo spyof yours! and you know how i don't like the regular spybags, so i went fishing around ebay, do you think this one is real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/FENDI-SPY-HOBO-BRAND-NEW-Halogram-Hologram-Hallogram_W0QQitemZ6838855613QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 she says she bought it from eluxury too, but you know how they can always switch for a fake to try to make their money back.  

 and it's for 1350, can i ask how much yours cost?


----------



## Mariah

wow, your spy hobo is even more breathtaking than the pictures from eluxury! it's DEFINITELY a keeper!


----------



## star3777

Fayden, it looks like a real one to me and yes that was the the price! Just know that it only looks fab in artificial light and sunlight. It is still that muted copper tone you see in her pictures. When I opened the dustbag, I saw a muted copper. I kept passing my finger nails through the leather making it more and more turquoise! It's like the pile of a carpet.It geos with almost everything, surprisingly it works well with alot. 

Thanks Everyone! I am posting the baby and whiskey now!


----------



## star3777

Here they are! I had fun playing with them!


----------



## star3777

Here is the difference in how the sizes fall.


----------



## Loganz

I love the white/cream paddy in mini - to me, it is not mini at all; but, rather just perfect for dinner or shopping. (I want one) 

I love your red paddy too; that color is so rich. Well, your entire collection is divine; I can't pick a favorite. 

I just love that mini paddy - where did you get the mini? I don't think the Stateside stores have the mini-paddys yet; am I wrong???


----------



## star3777

Loganz, You are right! I could not find one in the U.S. This was from Harvey Nichol's in Manchester,U.K. It was also about $1350.

The baby paddinton still fits alot....but I like the medium better.


----------



## Loganz

star3777 said:
			
		

> Loganz, You are right! I could not find one in the U.S. This was from Harvey Nichol's in Manchester,U.K. It was also about $1350.
> 
> The baby paddinton still fits alot....but I like the medium better.


 
That darn Harvey Nichols again - we need one here in the States - it sounds like the type of place that I could spend an entire day in. 

Star3777, I just love your baby paddy; but, you do seem to like larger bags so I can see why you would like the medium paddy better.


----------



## clanalois

Wow, you and your bags are absolutely gorgeous! The bags go very well with that color top you're wearing plus your accessories.  BTW, where did you get the top, or who is its designer?


----------



## star3777

clanalois said:
			
		

> Wow, you and your bags are absolutely gorgeous! The bags go very well with that color top you're wearing plus your accessories.  BTW, where did you get the top, or who is its designer?


 
Thank-you so!
The top is made by a French designer - Alysi, Alysi, Alysi
I bought it here at Ogilvy's, they have the boutique there.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

thank you for the pictures Star, they really help!

And your outfit is adorable!


----------



## star3777

Thanks everyone!...I think the bachelor is on!


----------



## ayla

Wow star, the metallic spy hobo is absolutely gorgeous, especially with your top ! 

And I love your paddy collection.


----------



## Cristina

The whiskey paddy looks gorgeous, Star! I just switched bags tonight, I'll be carrying mine tomorrow   All of your new bags look so cute on you!


----------



## Mariah

wow! your paddingtons are so cute! i especially like the size of the mini paddy! i can't stop using exclamations!


----------



## 3monkeys

Gorgeous new bags! Love, love your grenat paddy! You are one hip mommy!


----------



## star3777

Well thank you all so very much:shame: ..I am happy we share the same addiction lol. Anyone watch the awards tonight? I missed them...wah,wah. Watched stupid bachelor - snagged me with 2hr special and MISSED them. PR works. How were they? Any highlights? Who dressed the best....wah, WAH!


----------



## Irissy

Ahhhhh... I like all your paddys especially your grenat and whisky.  The baby size is soooo cute!

You're killing us here...


----------



## shu

Wow Star! Your collection is AMAZING! So many bags!! And I thought my mom went crazy when she went out and got two LVs, a Prada, two Fendis, and a Dior in the space of a week. No offense though, I would love to have a bag collection like yours.

I just can't believe your hubby lets you indulge...I want a man like that! And I love your new LV (can't remember the name, but it's from the new collection). I only saw it on the french website, so I don't know if it's available in the states yet.

I also have a question. Since I'm studying abroad in London right now, I can travel to Paris during the weekends. Are LVs actually cheaper there? Since that's what I heard.

And how can one tell the authenticity of an LV, since the ones I got didn't come with authenticity cards or any such thing.

And once again star, GREAT collection!! And from what you let us see in the pics, you're gorgeous too!


----------



## xikry5talix

The mini paddy is so cute! It looks great on you! Ahhh, I wish I could afford one.


----------



## USCgerl

Star...I love your paddys!  It makes me want to keep both my whiskey and ivory paddys when they arrive!  So whatcha think of the ivory color?  Easy to keep clean?


----------



## star3777

USCgerl said:
			
		

> Star...I love your paddys! It makes me want to keep both my whiskey and ivory paddys when they arrive! So whatcha think of the ivory color? Easy to keep clean?


 
Leona LOl you crack me up!   

My Blanc is already dirty....I really don't suggest it for everyday. I Use my Grenat ALOT!!!!


----------



## star3777

shu said:
			
		

> Wow Star! Your collection is AMAZING! So many bags!! And I thought my mom went crazy when she went out and got two LVs, a Prada, two Fendis, and a Dior in the space of a week. No offense though, I would love to have a bag collection like yours.
> 
> I just can't believe your hubby lets you indulge...I want a man like that! And I love your new LV (can't remember the name, but it's from the new collection). I only saw it on the french website, so I don't know if it's available in the states yet.
> 
> I also have a question. Since I'm studying abroad in London right now, I can travel to Paris during the weekends. Are LVs actually cheaper there? Since that's what I heard.
> 
> And how can one tell the authenticity of an LV, since the ones I got didn't come with authenticity cards or any such thing.
> 
> And once again star, GREAT collection!! And from what you let us see in the pics, you're gorgeous too!


 

Shu! I think it IS the least expensive to buy in Paris and most MEMORABLE!!  My Husband is the most dearest to me. He is exceptional. Thanks for your compliments!


----------



## DoughGirl

I am seriously drooling over here


----------



## suzie w

ok.... i just finished reading this entire thread for - like the third time!  you, star, are a lucky woman.  wow.

AMAZING!!!!!

may i ask some personality questions?

occupation?
self?
husband?
children?
montreal right?
and you cook?

wow.


----------



## Everevereve

Wow! Gorgeous collection!Thanks for sharing!The


----------



## Everevereve

Wow! You have a very gorgeous collection!Thanks for sharing!The paddys are so cute too!!!


----------



## applewin111

What a beautiful collection!!!


----------



## Tasha Dawn

I'm new here, and just had to comment...that is one AWESOME  collection! I envy you!  WoW!


----------



## noreedoll

classic collection!! just beautiful...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love your collection...


----------



## addicted

I can't believe I haven't seen this until now!  What an amazing collection!  I hope when I grow up I have this type of collection too!  Oh wait...I'm your age.  Well...I started a little late (actually just a couple years ago) so I have a bit of catching up to do!  But I'm on your tail!  ha ha!

Thanks for sharing!  Keep the photos coming!


----------



## Ronja

Once again. You are one of those with all the Paddy´s....Not fair.  BTW, the red one is just amazing.... 
Your collection is so nasty (nasty~cool..) 

Ronja


----------



## melisande

Totally impressive! Am speechless.  Please continue to post your new photos...


----------



## SoyBean001

wow, paddy wasn't really my thing, but that baby paddy really is a beauty....I've now changed my mind about them.  Thanks for the great shots....they are really helpful....especially in terms of showing size differences...


----------



## star3777

Thank-you EVERYBODY    , I am going to be in the U.S for a while - HOOORRRRRAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!! I will post pics of my new Dior Gaucho in 2 weeks or less! So excited for this bag! ....BTW, after trying alot of outfits on today because of upcoming vacation, out of all of my bags, the one that was the most versatile and flattering to most of my clothes was surprisingly the Hologram HOBO! It is gorgeous with everything! That is the winner for this trip and my whiskey paddy....I am leaving the rest in Canada, boohoo.:cry: Many thanks again all!


----------



## Irissy

Have a great trip Star!!!  Love the hologram hobo!


----------



## ika2005

star3777 said:
			
		

> I love my vintage prada! .... the other's I will not post.


 
I love all your collection, espcly this Vintage Prada. Do you think I still can buy it in the Boutique? Can you tell me how much was the price! I seen someone carry this bag before, and I was like, wow,,,I WANT ONE.  
One more time, I must say your collection ROCKS!!!!!!


----------



## star3777

ika2005 said:
			
		

> I love all your collection, espcly this Vintage Prada. Do you think I still can buy it in the Boutique? Can you tell me how much was the price! I seen someone carry this bag before, and I was like, wow,,,I WANT ONE.
> One more time, I must say your collection ROCKS!!!!!!


 
Thanks! I highly doubt you can still purchase it. My sister-in-law wanted it but could only find it in brown. No more olive left .Try and ask but I think the distressed vintage leather is hard to find, very limited. my picture does it no justice. It looks like an old beat up army bag, love that. Do try, it's only a call, they have computers - it's worth it.


----------



## - belle -

Your collection is amazing! I love every bag you have.... great taste!


----------



## vanilla_addict

Such adorable pieces!!
My absolute favorite was the olive Prada one , and the brown CD with floral details  ! Truly beautiful..!! Can I ask you what outfit color goes with that olive one?  << its really strange in this forum.. its like I am introduced to beautiful colors I never knew they ever existed!!   

EnJoY your collection J


----------



## ika2005

star3777 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I highly doubt you can still purchase it. My sister-in-law wanted it but could only find it in brown. No more olive left .Try and ask but I think the distressed vintage leather is hard to find, very limited. my picture does it no justice. It looks like an old beat up army bag, love that. Do try, it's only a call, they have computers - it's worth it.[/quote
> 
> Hi, thanks for ur reply.
> Maybe I should really ask in the boutique. Can you tell me the name of the bag?


----------



## IntlSet

Wow, we have quite a lot of LV lovers! Great collection!


----------



## H_addict

OMG! Your bags are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJMac

omgg i love your bags. especially the denim lv's


----------



## Everevereve

Can't wait to see the new Dior Gaucho!!!


----------



## star3777

Here they are! Medium GAUCHO!!!


----------



## beautiful stranger

star3777 said:
			
		

> I love my vintage prada! .... the other's I will not post.


 
Although i am not a prada fan but i LOVE thsi bag


----------



## beautiful stranger

star3777 said:
			
		

> Here they are! Medium GAUCHO!!!


 
Star! are you trying to KILL me???? it is BEAUTIFULLLLLLLLLLLL  enjoy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H_addict

OMG! That bag is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
O/T Where are you in Canada, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Inky Paws

Star, all those bags and you are soooo tiny!!!!!


----------



## Sweetea

star3777 said:
			
		

> Here they are! Medium GAUCHO!!!


 
They look gorgeous on you!!!!! Congrats Star!!!!


----------



## SuLi

The Gaucho looks fabulous on you!


----------



## star3777

Thank- you guys!    I am small, especially here in FLA., there are models everywhere!
Here are the pictures of my new LV ONATAH!!!    and my new sandals! I went crazy!


----------



## star3777

O.k I am having trouble...


----------



## star3777

POSTING MY PICTURES!


----------



## star3777

My shoes


----------



## Sunshine

Where did you get the brown suede lv??? Its beautiful! I live in Key west and will be in Ft. Lauderdale this weekend..I WANT THAT BAG!!! GORGEOUS SHOES as well....your collection is stunning. (wasnt the weather dreamy today?)


----------



## helenNZ

star!!!

i'm passing out AGAIN!!!!

I totally love your sandals!!!! esp the pink ones!!!! are the comfortable??? I totally love them!   i think im gonna have to go outside for some fresh air!

thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Loganz

Love  that bag, and the shoes. 

I had not seen that color in the bag, just the yellow from the ads. 

The brown is beautiful, such a welcome departure from all the structred bags LV does. love it.. 

So, do you take your purchases to a ship-center and have them shipped back to your residence? Or do you pack everything? I thought that there was a limit, cost wise, to how much you can spend in the States and take back duty free? 

A friend visited and he said it was $100; you should have seen him trying to wear all his new clothes, shoes, briefcase, back on the flight; so that he would not have to declare it.


----------



## fayden

hahaha that's hilarious loganz.  i didn't know that!  

star-  WOW.  WOW.  WOW.  did I say WOW??

looooooove the shoes.  enjoy them!!!!


----------



## 3monkeys

Whooooaaaaa! The chocolate onatah is luscious! 

Great looking wedges, too! Love them!


----------



## star3777

Many,many THANKS! 
I was on the wait list for the Onatah GM...hard to get, limited. Ya, I just pay the duty when I go through customs. It's a fortune but I rather do that then get all of my stuff confiscated.


----------



## pursegalsf

wow! again, wow!!


----------



## H_addict

Star, how often do you use your mini HLs?


----------



## star3777

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Star, how often do you use your mini HLs?


 
What's that(miniHLs)?:blink: can you describe it...I don't know the names of alot.


----------



## H_addict

star3777 said:
			
		

> What's that(miniHLs)?:blink: can you describe it...I don't know the names of alot.


You know the mini sacs that look like tiny Speedy!!! I noticed you have one in mono canvas and another in black multi color. BTW, are you from Montreal or Toronto?


----------



## star3777

LV_addict said:
			
		

> You know the mini sacs that look like tiny Speedy!!! I noticed you have one in mono canvas and another in black multi color. BTW, are you from Montreal or Toronto?


 
Mtl.! ay?!....I used those SOOOOOOOOOOOOO many times I can't tell you! Just to grab my credit cards, keys, change  and even reg. pack of cigs. I always travel with one! The strap that is extra, is the key!....It goes over my body like a messenger bag. They really are helpful (If I carry a big Diaper bg under the stroller),the mini speedy is Perfect for my personal things on the go!


----------



## Everevereve

Everytime I feel like window shopping I just come over here LOL


----------



## H_addict

star3777 said:
			
		

> Mtl.! ay?!....I used those SOOOOOOOOOOOOO many times I can't tell you! *Just to grab my credit cards, keys, change and even reg. pack of cigs. I always travel with one! The strap that is extra, is the key!....It goes over my body like a messenger bag*. They really are helpful (If I carry a big Diaper bg under the stroller),the mini speedy is Perfect for my personal things on the go!


Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## star3777

Everevereve said:
			
		

> Everytime I feel like window shopping I just come over here LOL


 
HAHAHAHAHAHA! .....I swear ME too! It looks so much better here than in my closet all covered up with dustbags...forget what I have.:shame:


----------



## shopalot

My Gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
To my fellow Canadian - Can I just say that you have a stunning collection!!!
One can only hope to acquire some of your fantantic pieces!!!

LOVE LOVE LOVE the shoes!!!  They will be great for the summer!
You're a girl after my own heart! bags AND shoes! You have great taste!!


----------



## star3777

shopalot said:
			
		

> My Gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> To my fellow Canadian - Can I just say that you have a stunning collection!!!
> One can only hope to acquire some of your fantantic pieces!!!
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE the shoes!!! They will be great for the summer!
> You're a girl after my own heart! bags AND shoes! You have great taste!!


 
aaaaaaawwwwww  Thanks!:shame:


----------



## Megs

Ok I want the Gaucho and the Lv soooo bad!!!! Gorgeous!  

Where in FLA are you now star?? If you don't mind my asking


----------



## Irissy

LOVE the gaucho!  And that funky jacket!!  What brand is that jacket?


----------



## star3777

Megs said:
			
		

> Ok I want the Gaucho and the Lv soooo bad!!!! Gorgeous!
> 
> Where in FLA are you now star?? If you don't mind my asking


 
I am in Hallendale! I am 15 min. away from BH SHOPS!!!!! Crazy there...still drooling over a beaded crocodile Gucci ($6000.)aaargh. It's the craziest bag ever and I don't wear alot of Gucci! I think it's more worth it than a Hermes Kelly! The Gucci is so unusual, so much handwork involved in this bag. If I did get it, the pictures would make it look terrible,  - this is a Gucci you have to see in real person. Like SO many bags in BALHARBOUR I can't wait to go back!


----------



## star3777

Irissy said:
			
		

> LOVE the gaucho! And that funky jacket!! What brand is that jacket?


 
Lola Blue - French, THANKS!!!!


----------



## Minnie

are you wearing a van clef necklace in you pics with dior bags?


----------



## Megs

star3777 said:
			
		

> I am in Hallendale! I am 15 min. away from BH SHOPS!!!!! Crazy there...still drooling over a beaded crocodile Gucci ($6000.)aaargh. It's the craziest bag ever and I don't wear alot of Gucci! I think it's more worth it than a Hermes Kelly! The Gucci is so unusual, so much handwork involved in this bag. If I did get it, the pictures would make it look terrible,  - this is a Gucci you have to see in real person. Like SO many bags in BALHARBOUR I can't wait to go back!



Bal Harbour is my fav mall ever!!!! I just spend hours walking around there browsing and looking at the gorgeous bags and people! Do you notice that the people for the most part are FAB too?!  

I hope I can see the Gucci bag you are referring to! I'd love to see it. They have some very intricate bags sometimes!


----------



## star3777

Minnie said:
			
		

> are you wearing a van clef necklace in you pics with dior bags?


 
Yes, called "Cosmos" and the butterfly ring...have a few more pieces.


----------



## Minnie

I know good jewellery when I see it. Love your style.


----------



## Minnie

I have a few dressy van clef pieces. For everyday I wear chopard, I go to college in the NYC and I would be scared to wear Van Clef.


----------



## star3777

Megs said:
			
		

> Bal Harbour is my fav mall ever!!!! I just spend hours walking around there browsing and looking at the gorgeous bags and people! Do you notice that the people for the most part are FAB too?!
> 
> I hope I can see the Gucci bag you are referring to! I'd love to see it. They have some very intricate bags sometimes!


 
There are the plastic scary ones and the gorgeous Models!  I love going for lunch and people watching there!  Yesterday my hubby(who is very extraverted) brought our huge white poodle there! What a commotion with all of the little doggy poo's there! ....THE GUCCI I AM TALKING ABOUT IS IN NEIMAN"S there! It has the gucci symbols beaded in the baCKGROUND OF FLOWERS....It's under the glass table...you know it's a small section, it's there I am sure! Sat. is LV's trunk show ...Dior soon too! The Gucci is so crazy beautiful Imo.


----------



## star3777

Minnie said:
			
		

> I know good jewellery when I see it. Love your style.


 
Thanks Minnie! My B-day is coming up....So excited! DH LOVES Jewellery...he picks everything! I am seriously lucky!:cry: :shame:


----------



## Mariah

i love everything!! the new bags and shoes are great additions to your collection!


----------



## ayla

Oh Star, I hope you have a huge vault to keep all your treasures in, they're so gorgeous !   I especially like the shoes, they look really comfortable.


----------



## star3777

They ARE so comfortable! I am short so they were perfect. The turquoise ones look way more flattering on than off! I hate the Bag in those shoes, but when the shoes are on, they look great with jeans! They surprised me cuz I despise the bag with the loud LV TRUNK CRAP ON IT. The turquoise oval is the nice part on the foot though....artsy part in me going on...if you know what I am trying to say. It kind of looks like 2 turquoise large coins on the foot. A roman look or something.


----------



## Sweetea

WOW!!! Star you are such a lucky girl!!!! I loooove you new brown LV, and your shoes too!!!! Congrats!! What about the Croco Gucci?? I am dying to see it!!! Are you going to buy it??? He he..:evil:


----------



## ayla

I agree with you on the cruise line with the trunk bags, I just would never be able to get over how those bags can run into the thousands but it's like a bag that you can buy from the library for 5$ ! Plus I don't want to look like a billboard ! 

And I think I understand what you're saying with the trunk shoes, I love how they're in the espradilles style too !


----------



## star3777

Sweetea said:
			
		

> WOW!!! Star you are such a lucky girl!!!! I loooove you new brown LV, and your shoes too!!!! Congrats!! What about the Croco Gucci?? I am dying to see it!!! Are you going to buy it??? He he..:evil:


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!  THE faces were PERFECT!!!!


----------



## star3777

ayla said:
			
		

> I agree with you on the cruise line with the trunk bags, I just would never be able to get over how those bags can run into the thousands but it's like a bag that you can buy from the library for 5$ ! Plus I don't want to look like a billboard !
> 
> And I think I understand what you're saying with the trunk shoes, I love how they're in the espradilles style too !


 
I love that you totally understand Ayla!


----------



## mahbag!

star, im speechless...


----------



## minicoop

Star, you're collection is AMAZING...! Question: Do you ever get rid of any of your bags, or are the older ones (like more than 5 years old) just hiding in your closet?  Most of them look like they are new!


----------



## Inky Paws

I love the shoes!!!  The do lok comfortable for being so high heeled and sexy!  Thanks so much for sharing!  You are my idol!


----------



## H_addict

star3777 said:
			
		

> *I am in Hallendale!* I am 15 min. away from BH SHOPS!!!!! Crazy there...still drooling over a beaded crocodile Gucci ($6000.)aaargh. It's the craziest bag ever and I don't wear alot of Gucci! I think it's more worth it than a Hermes Kelly! The Gucci is so unusual, so much handwork involved in this bag. If I did get it, the pictures would make it look terrible, - this is a Gucci you have to see in real person. Like SO many bags in BALHARBOUR I can't wait to go back!


That is where my in-laws have a place and spend their winters!!! Say HELLO to them for me!!!


----------



## elle

Star, you have an amazing collection!


----------



## Sunshine

all you need to go with alllllll those gorgeous sandals is the cayene turbo S


----------



## H_addict

stewartjl3 said:
			
		

> all you need to go with alllllll those gorgeous sandals is the cayene turbo S


I believe she already has one!!!


----------



## rosie50

hello i am new to this site i love bags, but not sure about LV or even CHLOE too common now. DOES ANYBODY KNOW WERE I CAN BUY A COGNAC SPY BAG i would be so grateful, by the way i like in London where are all you lot and your lovely bags.


----------



## rosie50

Star, i love your Bottega Venta Ball Bag and the Chanel 2.55 in Grey absolutely beautiful.
also love the Fendi Spy HOBO you have some beautiful bags do you buy new ones each week or month.


----------



## Sunshine

from pics...I believe its a cayenne turbo....not the "s" so with all those new bags .... and fab shoes...you need the new porche!!!!


----------



## H_addict

^^^There were pics of her Cayenne?!?!?!?! Where?


----------



## Sunshine

what do you dirve...thread


----------



## H_addict

There is no pic.:sad2:


----------



## Sunshine

you now what you are right...SORRY!!! We have dark blue one...maybe I will take a pic today and post it! (its not the "s") but still so pretty. Oh and scares the *hit out of me as it goes tooooo fast for me!


----------



## star3777

I could take a pic of my Turbo Cayenne, we had it driven here with our Poodle! I'll take pics tomorrow....although I am having the hardest time posting here! I post, write a whole paragraph and then when I press submit....I AM OFF LINE!!!! IT"S seriously bringing me down:evil:


----------



## star3777

rosie50 said:
			
		

> Star, i love your Bottega Venta Ball Bag and the Chanel 2.55 in Grey absolutely beautiful.
> also love the Fendi Spy HOBO you have some beautiful bags do you buy new ones each week or month.


 
Thanks Rosie50! .....I used to get a bag every now and then, but this blog site definetly made me see the light!


----------



## Tanja

I just have to look at your collection every now and then. It is breath taking   .Can I be your bag cleaner?


----------



## divina_lucilla

star....you are my hero: i have problems walking in those shoes, i don't know why...i can wear stilettos well!!!


----------



## Retail*Princess

Star3777, I am sooo jealous of your collection! What lovely pictures.


----------



## star3777

Many thanks to you lovely ladies!


----------



## ChanelFreak

um Star,  Can you adopt me so I can inherit your collection Very beautiful!!  You have got to post pics of your closet for sure!!!!


----------



## shopalot

I second that!!!!
I would love a glimps inside of Star's closet!!!!


----------



## H_addict

^^^ You have read my mind!!! STAR, would you PLEASE post some pics!!!!!


----------



## Buttery

Star3777, in the very first picture with all of the LV's, is that a Petit Noe or the larger Noe?  I really love the look of that bag.


----------



## Foxxyredd

Buttery said:
			
		

> Star3777, in the very first picture with all of the LV's, is that a Petit Noe or the larger Noe?  I really love the look of that bag.


----------



## nativenydesigns

Star, your bags are amazing-I *LOVE* your Fendi Spy!!!!


----------



## telylie

drooolllzzzz...  heaven... hehe


----------



## H_addict

Buttery said:
			
		

> Star3777, in the very first picture with all of the LV's, is that a Petit Noe or the larger Noe?  I really love the look of that bag.


Petit Noe.  Star was one of the kind people to reply to my thread with questions about Petit Noe.


----------



## uwish365

This thread did not dissappoint! wowzers!


----------



## Reena

Hi Star,

I love your collection! You have the most beautiful bags!!!


----------



## nizlay

Star

Gorgeous collection...every single piece is beautiful!

I'd just like to know whether your Paddington is the Grenat or Bordeaux.


----------



## uwish365

star3777 said:
			
		

> Here they are! Medium GAUCHO!!!


 

star, in the pic of the gaucho "hanging in thin air", i was reminded of the infamous michael jackson moment when he hung his baby over the balcony! all i could think was "what if she dropped it!" the horror. 

btw, it's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

uwish365 said:
			
		

> star, in the pic of the gaucho "hanging in thin air", i was reminded of the infamous michael jackson moment when he hung his baby over the balcony! all i could think was "what if she dropped it!" the horror.
> 
> btw, it's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## star3777

Uwish, you crack me up! LOL, I thought the very same thing taking the pics! 
Here is the cutest little LV key holder FLASHLIGHT! I got it at the trunk show! The battery lasts for about a year and then you have to go to LV boutique to have them replace the battery. I LOVE THE ASTROPILL!


----------



## Buttery

star3777 said:
			
		

> Uwish, you crack me up! LOL, I thought the very same thing taking the pics!
> Here is the cutest little LV key holder FLASHLIGHT! I got it at the trunk show! The battery lasts for about a year and then you have to go to LV boutique to have them replace the battery. I LOVE THE ASTROPILL!


 
Soo cute!!!


----------



## Buttery

Star, do you have the Popincourt Haut also? If so, would you mind posting a picture of it beside the Petit Noe? I'm trying to decide which one to buy.:shame:  

If _anyone_ has both bags, or if there is a picture on this site of both bags side by side, please let me know. THANKS!


----------



## star3777

Buttery said:
			
		

> Star, do you have the Popincourt Haut also? If so, would you mind posting a picture of it beside the Petit Noe? I'm trying to decide which one to buy.:shame:
> 
> If _anyone_ has both bags, or if there is a picture on this site of both bags side by side, please let me know. THANKS!


 
Sorry Buttery, I don't have the Popincourt Haut...Ayla does!!!! 
I am not in Ca., so I don't have the Noe with me!


----------



## addicted

star3777 said:
			
		

> Uwish, you crack me up! LOL, I thought the very same thing taking the pics!
> Here is the cutest little LV key holder FLASHLIGHT! I got it at the trunk show! The battery lasts for about a year and then you have to go to LV boutique to have them replace the battery. I LOVE THE ASTROPILL!


This is really cute!  Did you get anything else at the trunk show?


----------



## noreedoll

uwish365 said:
			
		

> star, in the pic of the gaucho "hanging in thin air", i was reminded of the infamous michael jackson moment when he hung his baby over the balcony! all i could think was "what if she dropped it!" the horror.
> 
> btw, it's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## star3777

addicted said:
			
		

> This is really cute! Did you get anything else at the trunk show?


Yes, on the list for a pair of shoes. There were no bags, just couture and shoes.


----------



## IntlSet

That flashlight is neat!


----------



## silvergirl

omgosh your collection is stunning.
 beautiful!


----------



## chloe fetish

" I walked towards the light and saw God, Oh no that was just a Chloe Paddington." LOL


----------



## star3777

Thanks everyone! 

So this is what my sweety got me for Valentine's day!  The LV velour monogram "Irvine" from 2004 - 2005 collection and my new gorgeous Dior "Coeur leger" ring!...He is DREAMY!!!!


----------



## star3777

Close ups of my favorite LV of all time


----------



## Loganz

very nice Star; they are both beautiful - love the deep red velour. 


Are you still on holiday? Hope you brought extra luggage (for all your great finds)


----------



## Cristina

Wow, Star     Love the color of the bag   The ring is just gorgeous!  You are a very lucky girl, your husband sounds wonderful.


----------



## glily

Star, beautiful bag, beautiful ring and I love that sweater!  Looks like you had a very happy V Day.


----------



## star3777

It was perfect! Thanks everyone!


----------



## helenNZ

***passes out****

  and  

love your new bag! and your ring!


----------



## ayla

Ahh.. you finally got to open it ! Fabulous present !


----------



## Buttery

Wow!!! And I love your sweater!


----------



## H_addict

STAR! Once again GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!!! LOVE the BAG, the RING and the SWEATER!!!


----------



## asl_bebes

Very beautiful collection!!  and love your valentine's day presents!! Your hubbie definitely knows what you like. I just love love love all your bags ... you are one lucky lady!!


----------



## star3777

ayla said:
			
		

> Ahh.. you finally got to open it ! Fabulous present !


FINALLY!   
Thanks guys! I just got the sweater too!


----------



## star3777

asl_bebes said:
			
		

> Very beautiful collection!!  and love your valentine's day presents!! Your hubbie definitely knows what you like. I just love love love all your bags ... you are one lucky lady!!


I give ALOT of hints!


----------



## Minnie

star3777 said:
			
		

> FINALLY!
> Thanks guys! I just got the sweater too!



what sweater is that


----------



## KKRISTI

star3777 said:
			
		

> Oh, I understand....I went crazy for my appliances I had just come from cooking school then design school.. I thought you asked what kind of oven I have, so I took pictures, I have 3. The thermadoer proffessional, it is gaz on top and electric inside if you are savvy with what's best the for roasting versus sautaying . The Miele steam oven for healthy cooking!, and my wolf which has 10 racks for hor'deuvres. It is my favorite for baking, best temp. alternation....Yes that is a Sub-Zero, great fridge! I am proud of my ovens, Thanks!!!!Like a birkin


Star, you're my idol     I'm totally at lost for words with everthing I've seen.  Please, dab the drool from my chin


----------



## Megs

One of the 10 commandments does say "Thou shalt not covet thy neightbors goods" and it looks like I am breaking the commandment and am doomed   

I am completely jealous and in love with both the ring and the purse!!!!


----------



## clanalois

Stunning everything. I don't know where to begin looking when it comes to your ensembles, because everything is breathtaking.  You are one lucky lady!


----------



## Kat

Star, your V-day gifts are gorgeous!!!  Enjoy them!!!!  You have a fabulous hubby!!!!


----------



## Buttery

Okay...this thread has become one of my guilty pleasures. :shame:  I was having a bad day, needed a pick-me-up, so I came in _again_ to look at the bags.  Star, thanks so much for sharing! *HUG*


----------



## Everevereve

You got the perfect V-day gifts!!!Red LV yey!


----------



## star3777

Thanks everybody So so much....you cracked me up!  
Minnie the sweater is from Lola Blue, on sale now 50% off!


----------



## Minnie

star3777 said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody So so much....you cracked me up!
> Minnie the sweater is from Lola Blue, on sale now 50% off!



where can i find it ?


----------



## Sweetea

I always like your style Star! You are the real lady! LOVE LOVE your red LV!! GORGEOUS!!!   .


----------



## Irissy

Omg... that bag is stunning!!!  Also that royalty-style sweater... I love it!!!  

I want to raid Star's closet!!!


----------



## boudoir

I am loving your bag collection! Just WOW
Congrats!


----------



## jewelbear

I know it's been said a lot here but Wow!        Holy Mother of God! This is one of the most enviable collections I've ever seen (and I've seen quite a few haha!) And if the bags weren't enough, that kitchen is TDF. I'm a design freak first and a bag-hag second. I am longing for a range that large!
It's so sweet of you to share your beautiful collection with us. I'm absolutely sure I will make many more trips here for inspiration. Thanks again for sharing       V


----------



## rubygirl

I LOVVVVVEEEE your collection Star!  I look forward to seeing pics of your next bag purchase.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mariah

wow, wow, wow! i love that velour! and the ring! and your sweater!! hahaha i'm so jealous!


----------



## Kathleen37

Well, I'm very late to the fray, but just wanted to say congrats to Star on a fantastic collection! Beautiful! I especially love the shoes! 

Now, I *know* this is the purse forum, but any chance of some pics of Star's favourite shoes? Please?

Once again, thanks for the pics, they are fabulous!

K


----------



## *JJ*

about your lv sandals, those with the round lv logo (trunks etc):
did the lv bouique you bought them at also have the flats? i think the wedges are kinda cute, but way to high for m. so i thought i might settle for the flats, saw them on the lv homepage. did you see them in person?


----------



## shopprincess

love you bags, simply gorgeous


----------



## Minnie

where do you live that it has such a nice view. I have the same view, but it is the Atlantic ocean in NEW YORK and the water isn't soo beautiful. Its a llot more foggy.


----------



## CoUtuReLoVe

Hold please..*drools *..  Okay as soon as I stop drooling ....In 15 minutes i will be at your house to take whatever you don't need. I'm really great at cleaning out closets...
haha

but really you have absolutely fabulous collection-I love all of your purses....

My goal is to annoy my boyfriend into becoming his trophy wife with many purses...


----------



## ILoveCoach

CoUtuReLoVe said:
			
		

> My goal is to annoy my boyfriend into becoming his trophy wife with many purses...


 
I believe that's a very honorable goal, I'm doing the same 

BTW: I passed out just looking at Star's collection, are you from South Florida?


----------



## gigi leung

whew! I just finished reading all the pages on this thread!  

*Star3777*, your collection is *ABSOLUTELY TO DIE FOR !!!!!!*    You've got great taste & wonderful sense of style! Oh...great DH you have! You are one LUCKY woman!


----------



## star3777

I have not posted in three days or so...Your comments make me laugh and smile! Thanks guys....If you only new how much I have been shopping lately...*faints*, I can't take pics of all of it, it's clothing after all, takes too much time (I am still on vacation...till june) so I can't post as much, sun is too good, shopping , eating, Having the best time of my life before we try again for another little one. I will post me in my new Cerise SAC PLAT soon. I will try to change into various outfits bought...I also just got the DENIM monogram espadrill mules someone posted a while back. I got them in DOUBLES I love them so much! - I can destroy the first pair and not care if they get too damaged .I also got another LV ASTROPill in MC white. I love your comments, everyone is SO nice  I will post soon!


----------



## shu

Ooh, star, you must post pics from your vacation!! I bet the location's beautiful!


----------



## star3777

JJ - I am going back in the next 2 days to the shops (Chanel trunk show). I will check if they have them in the flats....think they do.


----------



## star3777

shu said:
			
		

> Ooh, star, you must post pics from your vacation!! I bet the location's beautiful!


 
I will try to also post my ocean front view with all of the sailboats and ships...so pretty it's surreal!


----------



## shu

star3777 said:
			
		

> I will try to also post my ocean front view with all of the sailboats and ships...so pretty it's surreal!



Oh, was that where you were at when you got your vday gifts? From what I could see in your picture, the view must be STUNNING!!


----------



## shu

star3777 said:
			
		

> My Dh is semi-retired. I will pm you.



I would like to know too if that's ok.


----------



## varsha624

shu said:
			
		

> I would like to know too if that's ok.


 
me too, me too! Your bags and all the pics are SO beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine

Star     (gets tiring)

make sure and buy some maternity clothes to go for #2.


----------



## Sunshine

Good lord I hope that was taken as snobby "its gets tiring" it does though! You have a gorgeous collection and so many people think you are a movie star or your husband is a billionare...WHO CARES? I just love your bags. Please keep sharing.


----------



## gigi leung

Sunshine said:
			
		

> I just love your bags. Please keep sharing.


Yes!!!  Please keep sharing your beautiful bags with us! It's a treat just to look at the photos that you've posted. hmm...I shall live precariously through you!    

btw, have lots of fun & enjoy your long vacation!


----------



## ShoppeGirl

Wow!! This is the first time I've read this thread and my jaw just dropped.  Everything is so amazing!! I really loved your vintage Prada . . . and your kitchen!! Thanks so much for sharing . . . I have to say this thread is definitely one of my favorites. If there were a function to bookmark threads on this site, this would definitely be one of them!


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

Wow.. gorgeous collection!!! I'm in awe


----------



## scarlett_2005

Glad your shoes were not ruined! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## star3777

My Dh wants me be to be alot more vague guys....I asked Vlad to erase the posts since clanalois' original post, thanks.


----------



## Vlad

Sorry, some posts have been erased to keep star's privacy intact.  I hope you don't mind.


----------



## loren

well star, you keep us posted  on what's hot out there.  You seem to have your finger on the pulse of what's around the corner and I want to know whatever the next hot bags is going to be as soon as you figure it out so we can get on the list before the general public.  thanks so much for sharing with us, your collection is incredible.


----------



## kitskats

(((Shaking as if from sugar shock))))

 YUM! Lovely pieces...wonderful collection!

 Aubergine Mizi Vienna?  *sigh*


----------



## BagShoeLover

You have an amazing collection and a great sense of style.


----------



## sandy

Beautiful!  Fabulous collection!!!


----------



## bijou

your collection has to be the NICEST one i've seen so far


----------



## H_addict

^^^amen!!!


----------



## luckyallure007

Star3777- your collection is beautiful!!!


----------



## star3777

Thanks everyone so much! 

O.K, I have my shopping spree pictures now...my labtop is acting up though, so I may not be able to post everything (I keep getting kicked off line again ) Here it goes...

Astropill MC in white, LV sunglasses!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Beautiful sunglasses star!


----------



## star3777

LV denim monogram shoes, Roberto Cavalli sunglasses


----------



## star3777

Sac Plat!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Omg. You got the denim wedges. They look so pretty! Are they comfy?
Congrats on your new items, all of them are lovley!


----------



## star3777

Me, modeling Sac Plat!


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

^ I love your top. Where did you get it? So pretty!


----------



## moe

Star you're HOT! designers should be paying you to carry there bags!! love your new purchases keep them coming girl!!


----------



## star3777

Thanks Scarlet! They are SO comfy!
MORE STUFF!All from Calypso in Balharbour.


----------



## star3777

The top is from VERA in Balharbour(Sac plat top above)
Next pics fromAnne fontaine( I bought this because of Clanalois' St. John jacket - needed something similar for my Chanel 2.55
The T-shirt is a limited addition, reminds me of all you gals that have tattoo's!


----------



## star3777

I love my new Prada trench! My Angela Jolie look! 
Shirt is limited too, bought at LULU in Balharbour


----------



## star3777

Roberto cavalli belt, with beloved Gaucho!


----------



## star3777

And FINALLY, I switched my Cognac for the Fortuny Hologram SPY!!!!! I LOVE IT SO MUCH! So disregard the picture of the cognac at beginning of collection, I exchanged that for the Hologram when I got here. Vlad?:shame:


----------



## ShoppeGirl

star3777 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone so much!
> 
> O.K, I have my shopping spree pictures now...my labtop is acting up though, so I may not be able to post everything (I keep getting kicked off line again ) Here it goes...
> 
> Astropill MC in white, LV sunglasses!


 
Great clothes! But at the risk of sounding like an idiot, I have to ask what the white LV ball is . . . is it a keychain?


----------



## star3777

Thanks Moe :shame:  I can't stop shopping here! 
Do you guys think the Kimono top is too much? the SA's convinced me I could get away with it, is it too much with those sleeves? Too diva like to walk down the street?


----------



## star3777

ShoppeGirl said:
			
		

> Great clothes! But at the risk of sounding like an idiot, I have to ask what the white LV ball is . . . is it a keychain?


It's a key chain FLASHLIGHT!  So cool at night!


----------



## moe

star3777 said:
			
		

> Thanks Moe :shame: I can't stop shopping here!
> Do you guys think the Kimono top is too much? the SA's convinced me I could get away with it, is it too much with those sleeves? Too diva like to walk down the street?


I don't think it's too dive like at all, but honestly the trimming reminds me of candy canes....... I would return it.  Its too much fabric. too busy.  hope you're not mad just my opinon.  other than the kimono i have loved your items since day 1.


----------



## star3777

moe said:
			
		

> I don't think it's too dive like at all, but honestly the trimming reminds me of candy canes....... I would return it. Its too much fabric. too busy. hope you're not mad just my opinon. other than the kimono i have loved your items since day 1.


 I SO APPRECIATE THAT!!!!! It's $365. I need to know! I thought so too! I am just too small! AAArgh! I'll return it, I think, ya.

THANK-YOU FOR your honesty! Sincerely!


----------



## cookiepieface

Hi Im new on here but I couldnt resist adding a few posts. Your purses shoes and clothes are fab! I really like your kimono .. i think it frames your body so well. To be honest I dont know where i'd be able to wear that to.. but i'd keep it. Its tooo adorable


----------



## star3777

cookiepieface said:
			
		

> Hi Im new on here but I couldnt resist adding a few posts. Your purses shoes and clothes are fab! I really like your kimono .. i think it frames your body so well. To be honest I dont know where i'd be able to wear that to.. but i'd keep it. Its tooo adorable


Hey thanks cookie! I know...., whenever I go to Balharbour, I get unrealistic about where I could wear certain things. I almost bought something so ridiculous, I looked like a vegas showgirl! Thank g-d my instincts kicked in!


----------



## cookiepieface

I figure we have one life to live.. might as well wear what we like and look good wearing it. Who care what others say. I love your style and flair.. Keep posting up the beautiful goods ..


----------



## ShoppeGirl

star3777 said:
			
		

> It's a key chain FLASHLIGHT! So cool at night!


 
Ahhh . . . thanks for letting me know. It sounds really handy!


----------



## 3monkeys

Star, your collection of handbags, clothes, shoes, ect is like a NM of this forum! The sheer size of the collection, the exclusiveness of it, is just staggering!


----------



## moe

star3777 said:
			
		

> I SO APPRECIATE THAT!!!!! It's $365. I need to know! I thought so too! I am just too small! AAArgh! I'll return it, I think, ya.
> 
> THANK-YOU FOR your honesty! Sincerely!


 
anytime Star don't let anyone talk you into keeping this kimono!!


----------



## Chickee

OMG! Star, you have incredible style!! You are my new fashion idol.

The collection is beautiful!


----------



## shu

I actually really like the kimono top star though i agree with moe in thinking that the trim is a bit much. But I love the cut of it though!


----------



## Sunshine

I love the Kimino...you can so pull it off..(my initial thought was that it was a robe...I do like it!) Im so excited about all your shopping!! I can only imagine how much fun you are having! I love that for you. The LV sunglasses are to die for....I need them!!! damn it. Would you mind posting the style number please. Thanks Star.


----------



## english_girl_900

Star, I've said it once - actually I haven't, but I'll say it now - YOU ARE MY IDOL!  I have never drooled so much over something that wasn't food.


----------



## Vlad

It can be easily determined that star really did earn the right to carry that nickname. You truely are the forum's super star...


----------



## belen

You're one lovely lady and your taste is impeccable.Thanks for sharing your beautiful collection to us ..... you're truly a fashion diva!


----------



## Cat

If there was such a thing as an Olympic Gold Medal for shopping,it would be hanging around your neck that's for damn sure    .

You definitely put the S in Shop-a-holic   .

Nice haul,love the colors in that kimono top.


----------



## Chickee

Cat said:
			
		

> If there was such a thing as an Olympic Gold Medal for shopping,it would be hanging around your neck that's for damn sure    .
> 
> You definitely put the S in Shop-a-holic  .
> 
> Nice haul,love the colors in that kimono top.


 
Yep, what she said!!


----------



## ayla

The MC astropill is too cute, AND it's a pink LV !  

I love the Angelina style trench, it definitely makes you look dangerous and hot !


----------



## eyelove

star3777 said:
			
		

> Thanks Moe :shame:  I can't stop shopping here!
> Do you guys think the Kimono top is too much? the SA's convinced me I could get away with it, is it too much with those sleeves? Too diva like to walk down the street?




You could probably wear the Kimono at a resort or on a beach.  But as for walking down the street?...if it was me personally - not if my life depended on it .
But hey, I once saw a middle-aged man (looked like he was in the fashion business) walking down Bloor St. in Yorkville wearing an emerald green satin trench coat with green fur trim around the collar....


----------



## H_addict

STAR! You truly ARE A STAR!!!  EVERYTHING you bought!!! Are you going to rent a U-Haul to bring back all your purchases?!
BTW, KEEP THE KIMONO!!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Kat

Star, I'm speechless once again!  You have great taste!  Everything looks fabulous on you.


----------



## febby

Star...u re a real star..wow..
I love ur collections..except the logo...not really into logos


----------



## Megs

Amazing Star, simply amazing. I am jealous!! And I am more jealous that you are spending your days at Bal Harbour!!!!!! When I am home, that is where I LIVE. And I make Vlad live with me there too! :shame:


----------



## Cristina

Star, everything you bought is truly amazing!  You have great style, and I hope you enjoy everything    And make room for me, because I'm coming to visit!  I'll be there in a couple of hours


----------



## addicted

Star - everything is fabulous!  You're so lucky - I wish I could be you!  Congrats on all the new purchases - keep sharing!  I saw a gold python spy in Vegas over the weekend.  Have you seen that?  It's got gold handles and a gold body.  It was so pretty but $5k.  Apparently there's only two in the US (Vegas and Amsterdam).  At least that's what the SA said - but I don't believe her.  Seems right up your alley!

I love the Kimono on you.  You're so tiny!  I can't believe you once had a baby in you.


----------



## love2shop

Great purchases Star! My fav ones that you bought were the Prada trench, which is a smart purchase cause its classic, and I also liked the white top you wore with your sac plat, which I also loved. My ultimate fav was the Cavalli sunglasses! gorgeous and now i am going to try to find them too hahha..hope you don't mind star!


----------



## angelinaballerina

Star, I have to appalud you for your impeccable taste and amazing collection, but what's more important is that you seem like such a genuinely sweet person who just loves to shop and share your new items with all of us! I don't know how you can stay so grounded, but a lot of people with similar resources (ie: celebrities whose handbag collections we also admire) could learn from you. Thanks so much for sharing your great collection and attitude with us!


----------



## KK

Gorgeous! Not only the bags, I love your tops and jackets!


----------



## clanalois

star3777 said:
			
		

> The top is from VERA in Balharbour(Sac plat top above)
> Next pics fromAnne fontaine( I bought this because of Clanalois' St. John jacket - needed something similar for my Chanel 2.55
> The T-shirt is a limited addition, reminds me of all you gals that have tattoo's!



LOVE that jacket with your Chanel!!!! Glad you were thinking of me, that means a lot coming from such a fabulous fashionista as yourself!!  That ensemble looks stunning.


----------



## fayden

damn!  i wish i could go shopping like you do!  totally drooling over your purchases.  and you have such great taste.  so you got the holgram spy too!!!  very nice.  enjoy them, don't let these sit in your closet!  

oh if you ever decide to clean out your closet, can we get first dibs?  lol.


----------



## KKRISTI

Star, thanks again for posting the pics.  Sounds like you're having a really great time shopping on your vacation.  I'm so so jealous.  Enjoy it all.


----------



## welovelouie

Hi Star,
The jeans you were wearing, they look like Seven for all mankind A pocket Windsor wash.. are they Windsor?  If so... i'm super curious what is the color of the stitches?

P.S.  You should be a model, all the clothes and bags look amazing on you... 

Love everything


----------



## IntlSet

LOVE the trench, Star!


----------



## star3777

MY GOODNESS!!!! What LOVELY comments! Thank you all SO MUCH!!! Could you believe this forum has just helped my confidence level, really! Thanks 

Sunshine, the LV sunglasses style number is - ZOO28W cc 58 16!

My jeans are from lucky brand, very reasonable $! 

Thanks guys, I love shopping and hardly share with my friends (uncomfortable), so it really is a blast for me here! Thanks EVERYBODY      

I am returning the Kimono top....I will post what I get instead when I go shopping next!


----------



## IntlSet

star3777 said:
			
		

> I am returning the Kimono top....I will post what I get instead when I go shopping next!


NOooooooooooooo! It looks great on you! :cry:


----------



## asl_bebes

Wow, you look like a model showing all the latest fashions.  I bet you look great in everything you try on.  Wonderful purchases ... I can't wait to see what you buy on your next shopping trip!


----------



## elle

Star, I love all your purchases! You have fabulous taste. I'm so jealous you got the Astropill with a pink LV on it! I specifically asked for a pink one and my SA said he'd call me when one comes in, but I guess it never did :cry:


----------



## star3777

IntlSet said:
			
		

> NOooooooooooooo! It looks great on you! :cry:


 
I'm going to try it again, this time with a TANK top underneath and a pendant to finish the look. .... the SA said that they can't hold them in stock, it's the latest the latest thing, J-lo walked in last week and bought one...!, blah, blah, blah, biddyblah blah, blah.....


----------



## gigi leung

angelinaballerina said:
			
		

> .... but what's more important is that you seem like such a genuinely sweet person who just loves to shop and share your new items with all of us! ...Thanks so much for sharing your great collection and attitude with us!


I totally agree with angelina!   Star, thank you very much for all the pics!!! I'm really looking forward to more... Please keep sharing with us!!!


----------



## helenNZ

found it!!! it was post number 156!   you know what? i reckon you should do another photo of ALL your bags together!!! then we can see how much your to die for collection has grown!

i totally love all your stuff - even your shoes, clothes etc....! One day i hope to be like you! hehehe!


----------



## gigi leung

star3777 said:
			
		

> Me, modeling Sac Plat!


I love these pics!!! You look FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Swanky

star3777 said:
			
		

> I love shopping and hardly share with my friends (uncomfortable), so it really is a blast for me here!


 
I concur!  This is a great Forum isn't it!?


----------



## H_addict

STAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You HAVE to keep the kimono!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I the way it looks on you (I AM NOT JUST SAYING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetea

GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!!!    You are sooo a lucky girl Star!

I say return the Kimono too. It's a little too much. 

I LOVE the belt!! I want one!!! Can you PM me for the belt's price?

Can't wait for the next pics!!!


----------



## star3777

So so nice here! Thanks everyone....Helen I have to do a reshoot when I go home to prove to everybody who joins : BEWARE! YOUR COLLECTION COULD QUADROOPLE WITHIN A FEW MINUTES TO MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## helenNZ

star3777 said:
			
		

> So so nice here! Thanks everyone....Helen I have to do a reshoot when I go home to prove to everybody who joins : BEWARE! YOUR COLLECTION COULD QUADROOPLE WITHIN A FEW MINUTES TO MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


 
    

look forward to seeing new pics on your "family"


----------



## Inky Paws

Who else thinks that star needs her own thread just for pictures of her in her fab cloth, shoes & bag!  I's like a on-line fashion show.  Star your taste and collections of everything are amazing! Ii would love to come live just in your closet.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Wow!  I just looked through this thread for the first time and I just have to say WOW!  I am truly overwhelmed.  Such a treat.  Looking forward to more photos!  (makes me feel like a tightwad!)


----------



## welovelouie

Star, Why don't you collect some designer jeans?  there are some great great jeans out there.  But anyway, i worship like a god already


----------



## star3777

welovelouie said:
			
		

> Star, Why don't you collect some designer jeans? there are some great great jeans out there. But anyway, i worship like a god already


 
HELLO! I HAVE WAY TOO MANY JEANS! Seriously....I think I may have 60 or so pairs....ask me why I have bought doubles of my LV wedge shoes? - CUZ I HAVE DOUBLE PROBLEMS! where do these problems stem from? MY JEAN ADDICTION ofcourse! I buy doubles in ALL of my JEANS. One size 26 for reg. days and one pair of size 27's for my monthly friend days when I am bloated. SICK OR WHA!!!!!photograghed my lucky's and 1921's only? I don't know...I think they are the tightest on me in pics(he,he)...I will post others soon, although they are last season and I think I look heavy in them but everyone in BH kept complimenting them, so maybe you can all appreciate them. They have a butterfly on the butt and it has love embroidered on them with studs? I have stopped buying jeans because I have every seven possible I think and true religion. I am done!


----------



## Loganz

Star I am just loving these vacation pictures. Those LV denim mules are very cute.

Based on the tone of your recent posts I would say this time away is very therapeutic for you; you sound so cheery and carefree. 

Continue having such good times...and of course, post pics along the way.


----------



## star3777

Loganz said:
			
		

> Star I am just loving these vacation pictures. Those LV denim mules are very cute.
> 
> Based on the tone of your recent posts I would say this time away is very therapeutic for you; you sound so cheery and carefree.
> 
> Continue having such good times...and of course, post pics along the way.


 
Honestly?....the most theraputic part has been picking seashells with my son. Today was the best seashell day I ever had in my life! Cockle shells were at the shoreline!  NOT BROKEN!  ....I get off on them like finding treasure! The quest for the prettiest seashell is my FAVORITE! - thanks Loganz


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Okay, you have a son and your'e a size 2? 
I officially hate you now. (just kidding!)


----------



## star3777

bagnshoofetish said:
			
		

> Okay, you have a son and your'e a size 2?
> I officially hate you now. (just kidding!)


 
LOL !


----------



## Dani

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Darling, you have a fabulous collection- and your style is SO lovely. You also seem like a total sweetheart, seriously, beautiful bags- I maayyy be drooling a tiny bit ( but not literally,that would be icky.)  I especially love the whiskey paddington, and white gaucho- so CUTE!


----------



## Megs

I love the kimono too!!!! I am going to go to Bal Harbour when I get home and try to buy something as fab as that!! (Where did you get it??)


----------



## HarvDior

I seriously think you have the best collection ever!!!!  

It is so cool! You are one lucky lady Star!

Love the spy hobo and gaucho!!! (and the cavalli sunnies HOTT!!!)


----------



## John 5

Star I love your collection... 

I have never really seen anyone carrying the Cerises Sac Plat...
As for the Velours Irvine... it looks SOOO HOT in green....
...and your Globe Shopper Wedges... seems like you would get blisters after wearing them after a while... kinda like the Mulitcolore Wedges.


----------



## Loganz

star3777 said:
			
		

> Honestly?....the most theraputic part has been picking seashells with my son. Today was the best seashell day I ever had in my life! Cockle shells were at the shoreline! NOT BROKEN! ....I get off on them like finding treasure! The quest for the prettiest seashell is my FAVORITE! - thanks Loganz


 
I am from Jersey; my favorite past time is sea-shell hunting. My friends and family called me hawk-eye because I could spot an intact seashell from yards away getting tossed in the surf and run in to grab it. 

I cannot express how much I miss the ocean. I have a Snapple bottle filled with saltwater and sand from Seaside Heights, NJ...I am afraid to open it now for fear of smell, it has been with me since I moved to CO, 15 years ago.


----------



## Valerie

Wow. Your collection is AMAZING. I love the Dior Gaucho!

Where are you on holiday? The views are amazing.


----------



## mintgirl

Very great collection!!
May I know where did you buy your chloe paddington in wine? Thanks!


----------



## divina_lucilla

the kimono is fantastic...... keep it!!!!!!!!!!!!
what brand is it?i want it!!!
and as for the trench, my mom has it too and she loves it so much she made me want to buy one too....and now that i saw it on you too....i'll buy it!!!!!


----------



## Mattd7474

I cannot get over your collection! It is absoutely GORGEOUS! I see soo many bags I love!! The shoes... omg!

10's across the board for you!!


----------



## juicyguccipucci

Amazing collection! My purses are cowaring in the corner lol


----------



## nativenydesigns

Star-you have inspired me far beyond the Speedy 30-I am officially on the waitlist for an Onatah GM!


----------



## nativenydesigns

theres more-many pages ago you said something I should go back to quote it so you'll see what I mean; but in a nutshell the only major "designer" bags i have are Chloe's-a Silverado and Paddington...I have a Dooney and around two dozen Charlie Lapsons' and Maxx NY bags...a few weeks ago I was in an LV store and the women buying the monograms were young enough to be my daughters...I have always wanted a LV and decided for my 45th birthday (whaaaaaaaaa) this would be my gift to myself and then I found this forum and your thread and you said something to the effect that as you get older you are getting away from the monogram and POOF! that was it SO after checking the LV website and this forum and stopping in 2 LV boutiques I have selected the Onatah GM and once I get it I'll start my own thread


----------



## MissV

star: where are you from??


----------



## PURSES!

you basically have the whole collection.
beautiful.


----------



## Swedie

Oh star, I think this is the 100d time I'm looking through this thread 

You know, if you ever feel like you can't take care of all your pretty bags, we can start a purseblog daycare center and help you walk them  

Enjoy the time off with your husband  You two seem like the perfect pair, I'm so happy for you


----------



## welovelouie

arrggg... painfully jealous...hahaha...
Post pictures of your Seven... i'm a a pocket collector, i wanna have them all... but i can't find the windsor yellow, black, and Lilac one...


----------



## happyme

absolutely love your collection!!!!!!  i think i need go to the mall right now.  lol

i love jeans too.  i'm a seven and citizen's of humanity fan.  hohohoh...


----------



## Reena

Star, the white blouse looks divine on you! I love your Chanel bag the most


----------



## uwish365

Loving the prada trench and the v-day gifts! 

Not feeling the kimono as much as the other items u bought and who cares about jlo anyway!?!? silly SA blah blah blah...(too funny)!


----------



## Becca4277

Swedie said:
			
		

> You know, if you ever feel like you can't take care of all your pretty bags, we can start a purseblog daycare center and help you walk them


 
    

Sign me up!


----------



## heavensent

Am going to be *Star3777* status ........in my furture ...lol 


Great buys ......and i liked the kimino all so....was a bit busy at first look but , i would keep it


----------



## star3777

Megs said:
			
		

> I love the kimono too!!!! I am going to go to Bal Harbour when I get home and try to buy something as fab as that!! (Where did you get it??)


 
Megs, they have so many gorgeous prints now at CALYPSO in Balharbour. I bought more  clothes at Balharbour, sadly, no bags. My computer is completely not working anymore  The screen is so dark, I can't see anything, like I need to brighten it up a thousand times. I am on another computer and won't be able to post pics until my own is fixed.  
Loganz, I love what you posted about sea-shell hunting. My back is seriously killing!


----------



## Mattd7474

As a gay man.... I love you!

We need to go shopping together


----------



## welovelouie

i can't find that brand here.. the kimono top is sooooo cute... i want it


----------



## danae

hi star! i am really impressed by your wonderful collection! 
you look very nice in all those pics you post, you should be a model!!!!! 


 i thought the cerises line was discontinued, where did you find the cherry sac plat?


----------



## curtism

i LOVE your bags


----------



## abandonedimages

Goodness you have a lot of (LV) bags!! Jealous me --> :[ I love the green LV! I've never even seen that before.


----------



## BagShoeLover

OMG star, you are my idol.................


----------



## Vlad

Where did star go btw?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Vlad said:
			
		

> Where did star go btw?


I don't know but I'm sure jonesing for one of her shopping sprees!


----------



## Swanky

I think her PC is too pooped for her to check in.  She's still on vacation I think.


----------



## fayden

yup she's on vacation until june!  lucky her.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

fayden said:
			
		

> yup she's on vacation until june!  lucky her.


JUNE?!  thats alotta shoppin!  she'll need her own blog.


----------



## Vlad

bagnshoofetish said:
			
		

> JUNE?!  thats alotta shoppin!  she'll need her own blog.


What she'll *need* to do is to post them goodies all here!


----------



## Sweetea

Vlad said:
			
		

> What she'll *need* to do is to post them goodies all here!


 
Agree!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

ooops! thats what I meant to say.


----------



## fendigal

All I can say is "wow"!! 
I love your spy bags and the judith leiber!


----------



## no.1chicken

oooh i adore the hologram fendi bags and botegga ball bag
i hope you are enjoying your vacation missing you here


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

What a gorgeous collection!  I am very envious!


----------



## febby

star3777 said:
			
		

> Here are more close ups of my most recent!


star,Im thinking to buy the same BV that u have the photo here...but I'm a little bit confused to decide the size...any advice for this...


----------



## KK

fayden said:
			
		

> oh if you ever decide to clean out your closet, can we get first dibs?  lol.



What a wonderful idea! Make sure you let us know when you clean your closet out! I can do a pick up in Mtl even.


----------



## star3777

Vlad said:
			
		

> Where did star go btw?


 
Hey everyone!  I have missed you guys! My mother -in-law joined us for the last 10 days(had no time to post). Unfortunately, my labtop which I post from regularly is stillon the floor here. I will have it fixed soon. The SA from Canada called to tell me my special ordered Wisteria honey Spy is finally IN!!!!! It has been at least a 4 month wait I think since  I ordered it!!!!!   He said its really organic and rich looking! My DH is going back home for a couple of days in early April and will bring it back here for me! By then ,I better have fixed my labtop topost pics of it! I am really excited, Its exactly what I need for my new tops I bought! I will post my pics of them too!
Dani- my Sac Plat in LV boutique in Balharbour shops, I think they have a carry-all left, but that is all.


----------



## Everlong

i have to say... best collection yet!


----------



## mahbag!

hey, star, glad to see you're back!   i can't wait to live vicariously thru your purchases!


----------



## loren

Hey star, glad you're back..Even Vlad was wondering where you were.  And now I know you said you have a bday in march so did you have a big party down there in florida for your bday and show us all your goodies.  I still need help with my bag collection.  I bought the gaucho because your pics were so awesome but it just wasn't me so another PF gal bought it. (My husband enjoys your kitchen so we are getting your appliances for the house we're building on the beach) I did get the reissue but have yet to take it out.  But I am still looking for that special bag that I just love and I need to see more pics from you.  This is how I shop, off the purse forum. thanks!


----------



## Marie83

the spy sounds gorgeous, i can't wait to see it! your collection is amazing, you have wonderful taste


----------



## H_addict

STAR, glad to hear you are having fun!!! Can't wait to see the pics of all your new goodies!!! XOXO


----------



## xochrissie

Wow, that took almost half an hour to devour every picture.  It was worth every second.  What an amazing collection of bags Star!


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

Star, I'm so glad you're back. Welcome back! I can't wait to see the posts of your loots!!


----------



## solitair

star please adopt me:cry: 

love allllllllll ur bags...
buy some more please


----------



## vicky

Very impressive, you have great taste!


----------



## BalenciagaLove

HOLY MOLY!!!! I just stumbled onto this thread and next thing I know, an hour goes by!!!!

Star, your collection is absolutely stunning and you appear to be gorgeous, happy and so wonderfully nice! It's awesome to see! Rock-on!


----------



## PNY

oh gosh, i love it all!


----------



## star3777

solitair said:
			
		

> star please adopt me:cry:
> 
> LOL! You guys crack me up!
> Loren, sorry about the gaucho experience, at least someone else can enjoy it and you can still search on your quest! I still wear mine reg.
> So I have gone shopping nutty here, mostly clothes....I dont know what to post! My labtop isstill here. It is really starting to bother me that everyday I say I will go to circuit city, but don't go..I am hunched over on top of a bar stool right now. I can't stand posting this way and the computer is attached here, only.:evil: Well, I will get this matter fixed before I get the Wisteria spy(still very excited!). Thanks everyone for the happy feedback!


----------



## Swanky

Good to "see ya"!


----------



## cowgirl231

I love all your bags!


----------



## waaw

very nice collection


----------



## nomoney

wow. you have beautiful collection. they're all expensive. you have a nice kitchen. which one is your favorite bag?


----------



## rochasgirl

What a great collection you have and the kitchen top...it's so beautiful. It must be marble!!


----------



## strawberryprincess

wow! love your monogram Vienna and also your green velour with croc trim, I so want the gracie in that style!


----------



## Baggaholic

Oh my, I love your collection, I need your Vienna , we must go shopping together!!!! Check out my loot!


----------



## redrose1028

whoa!!! i like *everything!!! gorgeous collection*


----------



## Kellybag

Gorgeous, but you know it!  What is your absolute favorite?


----------



## minicoop

Welcome back, star!!


----------



## asl_bebes

Can't wait to see pics of your new bags!  I'm sure they'll be stunning as always.


----------



## hannapple

the judith clutch is LOVE. haha


----------



## Lanbanan

what a great collection, I really love your spy bag.


----------



## darelgirl

star you have the best bag collection i have ever seen!!!! you have such a great taste!!!!


----------



## fr2nc1z

I love your collection! Its so gorgeous!!

I hope to have your fab collection one day!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

welcome back!  we're jonesing for more photos!


----------



## star3777

bagnshoofetish said:
			
		

> welcome back! we're jonesing for more photos!


 I guess I was jonesingfor more bags too! 
O.K here they are....Now HOW was I supposed to leave one when both were at my finger tips!    I happened to be wearing this top (Vera at Balharbour) when I walked in and simply could not decide!  What do you think? Which would you choose?


----------



## kylieReese

I like the pink one on you.. but then pink is my favorite color so I might be biased.. I love all of your bags btw..


----------



## Sanguar

I looove the pink!!!  Maybe keep both


----------



## Ozzysmom

Oh geez...I like the pink one but I think the green looks great with your outfit.  I suppose keeping both is a little silly...but...


----------



## Sunshine

I would keep both. The colors are so different you will get great use out of both!


----------



## jstreete

i love both. i guess it really depends on what outfit your wearing. i love the green with the top you're wearing.


----------



## star3777

These are a few more looks....Which would you choose? Would you wear the Cavalli belt with the Cavalli top(Pucci-like this season!) or loose it. The grey and black top is from Oxygene, the rest from Lulu, both shops at BH aswell.I am keeping both bags Btw!


----------



## Sunshine

Love the belt with the Cavalli top. Loving the Khaki Lv with the LuLu tshirt. darling. All lovely as always. You have mastered one handed pics!


----------



## ayla

Both bags look fabulous on you !


----------



## star3777

Thanks guys Sunshine, thanks for the encouragement! I'm not used to such a large belt, but it's fun!


----------



## fr2nc1z

i love them both, but i like the green one more


----------



## Marie83

they both look great on you! but the color of the pink is so fabulous!!


----------



## fayden

i like the pink one better.  but if u can keep both, might as well!!


----------



## lmpsola

Keep both!


----------



## USCgerl

Keep both Star!  BUT if I had to chose, I'd chose the green...it's stunning!  It's not as bright as the pink, and this is coming from a pink lover!


----------



## star3777

Thanks everyone!!!!

Vlad?....All of these pics I posted have come out blurry, on my "pictures" they are clear and not blurry? any reason they have posted funny? I am on a different computer now...could that be the`reason, because in my folder, they are clear.


----------



## star3777

I can't give either one up!:cry: 

I will post my Wisteria spy tomorrow!


----------



## Ozzysmom

star3777 said:
			
		

> I can't give either one up!:cry:
> 
> I will post my Wisteria spy tomorrow!



Can't wait to see it!


----------



## true_blue_gal

I think the green one looks better in general.  It's more versatile.


----------



## dk2504

Star...i LOVE the color of your lipstick...do u mind telling us what color/brand it is? Ive been looking for something similar for the spring/summer.


----------



## Sweetea

Both looks beautiful on you star!! I love the pink one! It's hot! 
But you can keep both of them!


----------



## Irissy

I'm so jealous of your 2 beautiful neos and your good body!   I love the green neo.


----------



## star3777

dk2504 said:
			
		

> Star...i LOVE the color of your lipstick...do u mind telling us what color/brand it is? Ive been looking for something similar for the spring/summer.


 
I am using Nars lipliner(spice), then Sephorsa thick lipliner#409, then in the middle any clear lipbalm - looks matt. No lipstick, I color in my lips with lipliner shades so it's not as cakey.

Thanks Sweatae, Irissy!


----------



## glily

Star, I love everything!!  Both LV bags, belt, tops, etc.   I get so excited when I see that you have added to this thread.  I just can't wait to see what you have added to your amazing collection.  Looks like you are having a fabulous vacation!


----------



## BeccaLynn07

They're both gorgeous and both look great on you...congrats on your new bags.


----------



## dk2504

star3777 said:
			
		

> I am using Nars lipliner(spice), then Sephorsa thick lipliner#409, then in the middle any clear lipbalm - looks matt. No lipstick, I color in my lips with lipliner shades so it's not as cakey.
> 
> Thanks Sweatae, Irissy!


 
thanks...ill be trying that soon


----------



## divina_lucilla

green!


----------



## Vlad

star3777 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!!!!
> 
> Vlad?....All of these pics I posted have come out blurry, on my "pictures" they are clear and not blurry? any reason they have posted funny? I am on a different computer now...could that be the`reason, because in my folder, they are clear.




The site definitely doesn't do anything with your uploaded pictures. I am afraid to say that the problem lies with your camera... ush:


----------



## conseco31

I love that Mizi Vienna!!


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

Whoah Star.. both are so beautiful... I like the pink better   and I love your first top (the ruffles one). So beautiful :shame:


----------



## H_addict

Both bags are STUNNING! You look GORGEOUS, as always!!! I am glad to hear you are KEEPING THEM BOTH!!! Can't wait for the pics of your SPY!!! BTW, your choice in clothing is OUTSTANDING!!! LOVE EVERYTHING you buy!!! The belt looks FAB with that top. You can def. pull it off!!!


----------



## Buttery

Both bags look great! 

So glad to see you're back!


----------



## star3777

Great to hear from familiar faces and new ones! Thanks for all the feedback    I will post the pics of My STUNNING new spy! I am just going to first see about my camera...see if I have done something wrong (last pics were blurry, compared to my originals)be back soon!


----------



## Sweetea

Dont't keep us waiting too long!!!  

Can't wait to see the pics of your stunning wisteria spy star!!


----------



## asl_bebes

Wow ...  Star, you look stunning as usual!  You should keep both colors since you have the wardrobe to accomodate them!  I love both the colors on you!  Always love seeing your pics ... can't wait to see your new spy!


----------



## english_girl_900

Star, as usual you look fabulous! I especially loved the picture with the khaki neo and the yellow Lulu top - stunning! Oh, and the pucci shirt looks great with the belt.


----------



## star3777

Sweetea, Asle bebes, English girl 900, - many, many thanks


----------



## star3777

Oh Vlad?.....Um, I can't find the "Manage Attachments" botton to post my pics? help?


----------



## stefyp

Hi Star,happy you're back!  We once talked about the Cerise sac plat and you sent me your pics to compare them with mine,do you remember? The  bags both look great,altough the pink is my favourite one!   In my opinion the two colors are so different that you won't have any problem choosing between them on what you're wearing...it will be such a fun!!  Enjoy them! 
Stefy


----------



## star3777

Hey thanks Stefy!  

Well, I waited SIX months for this beautiful bag and it was well worth the wait! I am in love! Ladies and gentleman, my new Wisteria Spy Bag!

( I have tried everything, but the pics seem to be fuzzy every time I post pictures from this labtop, sorry guys)


----------



## kimmy

wow I love it Star - that bag is gorgeous - congrats ...


----------



## stefyp

TAAAAAADAAAAAAA!!!!!  Here it is!! Great,great,great! I like how it looks on the front,it has a very particular design with those small "leaves"  and rouches!!  Any close-ups of them? Truly one of the cutest SPY seen around...congrats!


----------



## belen

That is beautiful Star. Congratulations! Love your taste in bags. What are those frilly stuff on the bag made of? Silk?


----------



## star3777

Thanks girls! The flowers are in the same soft  gorgeous leather and each leaf is finished with stitching in the same tone - honey.....blasted computer ruined the clarity of the pictures, grrrrr.


----------



## star3777

these...


----------



## Greendrv

Star,
Love your new neo speedies and wisteria spy!


----------



## H_addict

Oh my! What can I say?! 
*WOW!!!* is the ONLY thing that comes to mind!!! STAR, the SPY is TO DIE FOR and well worth the wait!!!


----------



## star3777

Thanks Greendry, I think you remember how long ago I posted my dreams of it!
LV addict - THANK - YOU!!!   I think it's special too!


----------



## vanojr9

Gosh star, it's gorgeous, you're gorgeous, it's the perfect fit!  What a beautiful new bag!


----------



## Minnie

Beautiful bags, how are you enjoying your vacation so far?


----------



## Minnie

Where did you ger the beautiful white top you are wearing while modeling your spy?


----------



## star3777

Minnie said:
			
		

> Where did you ger the beautiful white top you are wearing while modeling your spy?


h 

Aqua Vera in Bh shops, second floor! Enjoying it still!


----------



## Sweetea

LOVE it!!!    The wisteria spy just looks gorgeous on you!! Congrats for all three new bags purchases!! 


What color is that spy? Honey? or tan?


----------



## may3545

you have a beautiful collection!


----------



## Ozzysmom

Wow, the Spy looks huge!


----------



## star3777

Its honey, but the honey ones I have seen had thicker leather, this leather is thinner, maybe for the summer season or something.
The spy is a big bag. Perfect for my situation,I always need a sippy cup with me!


----------



## Everevereve

The green Lv with the LuLu tshirt with jeans and the yellow top with green LV are my fav. they look so clean and pretty!!!!I love it congrats!


----------



## abandonedimages

star3777 said:
			
		

>


 
LOVE the ensemble Star! Everything from the outfit to the LV!


----------



## star3777

Abandonedimages, you crack me up! LOL


----------



## KKRISTI

Star, love both of your new denim neo speedy bags, Spy bag and the new outfits.  You are always so so well put together.  Thanks for posting and enjoy


----------



## Karla

Star, your honey spy is to die for!  Gorgeous!


----------



## bijin

i haven't checked your collection for a while and wow, u have fabulous taste! i love both the pink and green lv's. and your shirts are lovely!
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sunshine

Love the color and the bag, its gorgeous. I love how big it is. So, how do you decide which bag to carry every day! So many choices! (just from your visit to Florida alone!) Love that!


----------



## heavensent

Loving the wisty spy , and i like both the pink and grenn lv .......


----------



## vuittonGirl

ooooh, i love all of the denim pieces.


----------



## blackbutterfly

star, what is this shirt??  i love this!!


----------



## jasanna143

Truly breathtaking!!!!!

Star, I think you've made everyone officially want an LV denim bag!  I think I would like to look at the pink Mini Pleaty thanks to you!  Ha!


----------



## emmajane

star, i am pretty new at the forum, so hello  ............. and i have to say your collection is stunning!!! ............ and I love your fabulous style .................. how do you stay so "tiny" after having a baby :blink: 
I love those jeans (the citizens) if you don't mind me asking, what style are they?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

how can you NOT keep both?  (I personally like the green one but the pink looks great too!)  I love all your blouses/tops!!


----------



## star3777

Oh wow guys, thanks for all of the compliments!        

Blackbutterfly, the T-shirt is from Gwen Stephani's line. They sell out as soon as they get on the rack (that's why I go there so often, he,he) I got this one at LuLu in Bh.

Emmajane the style # is:  lily#126 exposed buttonfly stretch slim bootcut. They make me look ALOT skinnier and taller than I really am for some reason....even DH noticed!


----------



## Tpr Speedy

OMG!!!!!!!!!!  You have the Green Clyde bag!  That's my dream LV!


----------



## mewlicious

Star your new bags are absolutely *GORGEOUS*!! I need to go out and buy more exclamation points and give them to you for your new Wisteria Spy... delicious!


----------



## helenNZ

*Star3777* i must say again - you keep blowing us away with your amazing bags!!!! you're totally my hero!  totally loving the new pink LV piece!!! thanks so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## melina

Star, you are so cute!! Your style is so perfect that you could be the LV new testimonial!!!
Melina


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

Star, I totally love everything. Your bags, clothes, jewelleries & most of all, your killer bods!


----------



## star3777

Awwwww thanks guys:shame:


----------



## Sunshine

yes, I would love to see you as the new lv model! They could just use your from the nose down as that is all we see and you are gorgeous! (don't you love compliments) !


----------



## texaschic231

Star,
Ive been watching your collection for some months now...and I am awed, to say the least. 

Your showcase thread was one of the reasons I decided (at first) to stay at this Forum and check out what it was all about....and boy am I glad I did. 

Your bag showcase is TDF!! I can only hope that one day I can have a collection like yours~! 

So glad youre back! 'Bienvenida' (Welcome in Spanish)


----------



## j9hirsch

What a nice sister in law.  Beautiful bags.


----------



## Haute to Trot

Um...does your husband have a single brother??  
I love your collection, absolutely wonderful!!!


----------



## Xpose

You've got some pretty bags there .. 
You're one hell of a lucky girl (;


----------



## Haute to Trot

Someday will you post a pic of your closet?? I bet it is beautiful.


----------



## star3777

OMG some of the things you guys have said are sooo sweet:cry: :cry:  Thx


----------



## texaschic231

star3777 said:
			
		

> OMG some of the things you guys have said are sooo sweet:cry: :cry:  Thx


theyre all true, star.

we love ya'~!


----------



## Vlad

Oh girl, your thread has had over 32,000 views so far. Damnit, you're stealing everyone the show.


----------



## H_addict

STAR! I've said it before and I'll say it again: You have got THE MOST AMAZING collection I have EVER seen!!! There is NOT ONE bag (or pair of shoes ) in your collection that I wouldn't want to own!!! You've got the most impeccable taste (in bags, shoes, clothes, etc.) and you are SO DOWN to earth!!! ROCK ON, GIRL!!!


----------



## Loganz

Oh, how did I miss the new LV's and the fabulous honey spy.  

The bags are gorgeous and I love the new tops, and the cavalli belt - it is fun. 

I like that cavalli top (the pucci-like one) and the Oxygene top a lot -  

How much longer will you be in the States? Are you getting home-sick yet?


----------



## totoau

wow, I love both of your new denim neo speedy bags!!! They looks really good on you!


----------



## bijou

*you have to have the BEST collection EEEEEEVER!!

you really do have great taste!!! i love how all the pieces look great on you. and how cute is your figure?! so jealous!
*


----------



## melisande

I'm not surprised, re: what Vlad wrote. I always come back to look at Star's pages -- I use her collection as a kind of reference work!


----------



## addictedtopurses

I am seriously drooling over here! I love ALL of your clothes and bags! You are making me want a green denim neo speedy!!!


----------



## livethelake

Wow - great bags!


----------



## Haute to Trot

I can't wait until you post more pics of your amazing bags. It is so fun to look at them


----------



## Megs

If I go to BH will all the amazingly stunning bags and clothes be gone because of you?? JK!! Love it all! LOVE LOVE LOVE. Your Wisteria Spy is to die for- just made me fall back in love with my non-Wisteria but still beautiful Honey spy. Isn't the color gorgeous?? And all of your clothes are amazing! I love the Gwen Top!


----------



## star3777

Megs said:
			
		

> If I go to BH will all the amazingly stunning bags and clothes be gone because of you?? JK!! Love it all! LOVE LOVE LOVE. Your Wisteria Spy is to die for- just made me fall back in love with my non-Wisteria but still beautiful Honey spy. Isn't the color gorgeous?? And all of your clothes are amazing! I love the Gwen Top!


 
OMG Megs! I SO thought of you when I saw my bag for the first time...I said to myself, Oh so this is how gorgeous the color is and how long Megs has been enjoying it! It's really an outstanding color and texture, I love it too,SO VERY MUCH!!!! BH is amazingly restocked and it seems it is every 2 days I CANNOT keep up, it is insane here!...going back to the search for the best seashell.


----------



## yaa-yo

star3777 said:
			
		

> POSTING MY PICTURES!


 

that's my most fav lV


----------



## welovelouie

Star, are you a model? 
you're beautiful from head to toe... you're tall and skinny, and your clothing is just beautiful


----------



## wannahavitall

Your collection is TDF!


----------



## theITbag

okay, now i'll definitely have to hit the gym.


----------



## hatikuh

OMG.... after a couple of hours (with breaks and pauses and jawdrops of course) I finally finished reading this thread.... I thought I died and went to heaven.... Star you're FABULOUS!!! LOVE the bags, LOVE the shoes, LOVE the clothes, LOVE the jeans, LOVE your figure, LOVE how you put everything together & how it looks on you... and OMG it totally sounded like you are having the best of times on vacay with your son and hubby!!!! I can't continue posting, I think I have to return back to page 1 and re-look at the pics.....


----------



## Pelinaka

WOW!   Your collection is to die for! Made it all worth joining the Forum


----------



## solitair

hi star,
i love that u actually listened to what i said and went and bought more bags 
i would love to go shopping with u lol
congrats,nice buys!


----------



## sarahcantiik

Star, you have an amazing collection. I had fun looking at those pics


----------



## star3777

You guys, thanks for all of the lovely compliments!...I am not a model, I am only 5'3" and never get asked that question in real person except by 8 year olds of my friend's daughters' Thanks though!  
O.K sit back, I played dress up! Here are my new Baggy GM's and some of my new clothes to go with them!


----------



## H_addict

THEM BOTH!!! The skull top in the fist set of pics is AWESOME!!!


----------



## kimmy

wow star beautiful new purchases .... you really are a star


----------



## star3777

More clothes that I bought, go well with the baggy's, which do you prefer?


----------



## kimmy

I love the first green top


----------



## star3777

More of my shopping spree!  For those that thought I should keep the Kimono top, I did and it goes really well with the Baggy gm, I think!


----------



## star3777

Thanks Kimmy, Lv Addict


----------



## Beach Bum

LOL! Now- I want those tops too..to go with my Baggy!!


----------



## belen

I like everything but the green top with the green baggy-----looks amazing on you!


----------



## ayla

Very cute, I love love the fuschia baggy !


----------



## moe

Star!! every outfit looks amazing on you and with the baggy.  I don't think any top looks better with the baggy, they all look amazing!!


----------



## asl_bebes

OMG ... I just love  all your clothes, you always look so stunning in every item you wear!!! And of course the new bags are beautiful in both colors!!


----------



## asl_bebes

LV_addict said:
			
		

> THEM BOTH!!! The skull top in the fist set of pics is AWESOME!!!


 
I love  that skull top as well!  Where do you find all your clothes?  Whenever I go to the US, I never seem to find anything.  I get so overwhelmed with all the choices that I never buy anything in the end ... except for a new handbag of course!


----------



## jc2239

your new bags are gorgeous and i just had to say i love  that calypso kimono top you have.....it's soooooo nice


----------



## star3777

asl_bebes said:
			
		

> I love that skull top as well! Where do you find all your clothes? Whenever I go to the US, I never seem to find anything. I get so overwhelmed with all the choices that I never buy anything in the end ... except for a new handbag of course!


 
BALHARBOUR!!!! 

Thanks everyone!    

Belen, I totally appreciate your honesty, I will look the green top over with another bag....I think you may have a point! Another bag may work better with that shirt, like my Bottega Veneta Ballbag.:shame:


----------



## S'Mom

Ok.  Where have I been!  Geez!  What can I say that hasn't been said already except....I'M LIVING VICARIOUSLY THROUGH YOU, STAR!  Keep it coming because I'll be checking in every few days.  And, btw, the Kimono is very cute...whenever I see killer short Japanese kimono's I buy them and wind up wearing them over t-s and jeans a LOT!  You are darling...everything looks good on you....

You're thread has inspired me to go ahead and buy the vintage Chanel velvet evening bag that I will probably use once in my life but that is to die for that I spied in Luxury-Zurich's eBay store.  Sometimes you just gotta have that special something that makes you smile everytime you look at it!


----------



## H_addict

STAR, I am SO HAPPY you kept the KIMONO!!! It looks AMAZING on you!!!


----------



## star3777

Shopmom, I love vintage bags, goodluck with Ebay store and do keep us posted!!!!! Enjoy !Enjoy! go for it!!!


----------



## star3777

LV_addict said:
			
		

> STAR, I am SO HAPPY you kept the KIMONO!!! It looks AMAZING on you!!!


I remember you were rooting for it! LOL!!!!Now it feels complete with the pink GM!


----------



## nativenydesigns

Star, we are practically neighbors-I'm in Palm Beach county; maybe we'll bump into each other at Bal Harbour! Your new denim baggies are cool as heck-you've once again inspired me-denim is much better in this climate !


----------



## stefyp

Ciao Star!!  Great choices!  Every time i look at your new pics i think the same thing that blows into my mind when i look into my wardrobe : HOW MUCH TIME DO WE NEED TO WEAR IT ALL??:shame: :shame:  .....


----------



## Kandi

Star I just went back to read the latest additions to this thread and I am honestly stunned.  I don't know what is prettier....you, your clothes or those to die for bags.  You are fabulous..congrats..and thanks for sharing all of your beautiful things.


----------



## english_girl_900

Star - you're a star!!


----------



## Cristina

BEAUTIFUL, Star!  I love the skull shirt   Just stunning, all of your new purchases!  I'm glad you kept the kimono!


----------



## star3777

stefyp said:
			
		

> Ciao Star!! Great choices! Every time i look at your new pics i think the same thing that blows into my mind when i look into my wardrobe : HOW MUCH TIME DO WE NEED TO WEAR IT ALL??:shame: :shame: .....


 
AAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!So true! but alot you can keep wearing for years....me rationalizing

Ginger, so sweet! thank-you, everyone!


----------



## Irissy

I like your green denim GM with that cute green tee and the pink denim GM with the kimono top.


----------



## Loganz

As always you look spectacular - I love that kimono top -  - oh, and the blue fishnet top is my favorite shade of blue, another keeper.  

How much longer are you in the States for? 

Don't you miss your kitchen?


----------



## helenNZ

once again star3777 - you've out done yourself!!! totally loving the new bags!!!! totally love the pink!!!! i think both of the bags suit you!


----------



## belen

star3777 said:
			
		

> BALHARBOUR!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Belen, I totally appreciate your honesty, I will look the green top over with another bag....I think you may have a point! Another bag may work better with that shirt, like my Bottega Veneta Ballbag.:shame:


 
Oh Star, what I meant is that I like everything .....the green top with the green baggy especially because the combination is perfect and really looks amazing on you. Sorry, my initial post was confusing. I think your sense of style is impeccable and I'm just in awe at how modest and down to earth you are just by reading at your posts.No wonder you are such an icon to this forum.


----------



## flo

do you have any birkins to show us?


----------



## bagluv

Star ~ Every Piece Is ALWAYs Exquisite & So Are You!!!


----------



## pseub

Oh, Star I love that kimono top!!!  Gorgeous!  I like the Baggy's too.


----------



## star3777

flo said:
			
		

> do you have any birkins to show us?


 
I don't own a Birkin because I like too many bags in one season. I just hope when mine finally arrives at Hermes ,that it will be at the beginning of the season! I am not searching for one now like a mad obsession that comes over me sometimes with other bags, I am waiting for it to come to me. When the SA calls, I will pick it up. If I really wanted one now - you know I would get it. 

I just noticed you only have 1 post and this was it?:suspiciou


----------



## blackbutterfly

Star, Star, Star...I love all your tops, they are gorgeous...of course the Baggys are lovely as well, but every time I see your pics I am jealous of your shirts!!!  I need to come down to Florida and go shopping, I see!!!


----------



## flo

star3777 said:
			
		

> I don't own a Birkin because I like too many bags in one season. I just hope when mine finally arrives at Hermes ,that it will be at the beginning of the season! I am not searching for one now like a mad obsession that comes over me sometimes with other bags, I am waiting for it to come to me. When the SA calls, I will pick it up. If I really wanted one now - you know I would get it.
> 
> I just noticed you only have 1 post and this was it?:suspiciou


I was overwhelmed by your bag collection , I have to ask.... I usually just read  when I visit this forum. I guess it's gonna change now..thanks to you


----------



## star3777

flo said:
			
		

> I was overwhelmed by your bag collection , I have to ask.... I usually just read when I visit this forum. I guess it's gonna change now..thanks to you


 
Welcome!


----------



## mellyjr

Love your LV Denim in both colors.


----------



## totoau

star3777 said:
			
		

> You guys, thanks for all of the lovely compliments!...I am not a model, I am only 5'3" and never get asked that question in real person except by 8 year olds of my friend's daughters' Thanks though!
> O.K sit back, I played dress up! Here are my new Baggy GM's and some of my new clothes to go with them!


 
Star, you said you are not a model, but you sure have the body for it! Everything looks so good on you because you are so fit! I wish I can look like that!


----------



## Leona Helmsley

Star I love your bags they are to die for!!!!!   

You are one lucky girl!!!!

Can I come live in your closet?? 

 I'll pay rent:cry:


----------



## stefyp

star3777 said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!So true! but alot you can keep wearing for years....me rationalizing
> 
> Ginger, so sweet! thank-you, everyone!


 

SUREEEEEEE.......!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chickee

This thread could go on forever!!! Star, I love the green top that has embrodary (sp) the bird is almost the same shade of green as the khaki denim baggy. Also, the white V Neck T-shirt with the colorful embrodary is gorgeous. Are the shirts made by Joystick? or Karen Milner?

Enjoy everything!! All fabulous, lucky girl.


----------



## bijin

love your tops but especially the kimono!


----------



## monotreme

omy, star! what's your job??? I'm heading into college this coming fall and can still change my major...


your collection is enormous! How do you choose which one to wear? I'm so indecisive, I would prob try on every single one.. which in your case would take days


beautiful!!!


----------



## welovelouie

oh ya... can i work for you?  i can do anything 
i clean, i cook... or you can adopt me


----------



## ANASTACIA BEAVERHAUSEN

YOU HAVE AN OUTSTANDING COLLECTION.


----------



## passerby

Absolutely wonderful bag collection, gorgeous clothes - and to top it all, a very sweet, humble personality.


----------



## fendigal

You have one of the most amazing collections I have ever seen!!
Wow!!


----------



## suzie w

wow! :blink: 

i never liked the green and pink denim before ..
and now i love the GREEN gm!!!    


(ordered it and now waiting..) 
what ring is that your wearing? (looks like a flower or petals....) is it a cartier? and the necklace?

love your style! 

(wish i was your size!):shame:


----------



## suzie w

got my green gm...  thinking about your ring....  van cleef?  perhaps.....

i'm warming up to the green.. love the size


----------



## talula

Wow wow wow wowo!!! What an amazing collection you have, thought I was in the LV store looking it at this. Love your new denim bags!!


----------



## welovelouie

ima fax u my resume Star


----------



## LakersGyrl2003

WOW! You have EVERYTHING imaginable! WOW! I'm loving this!


----------



## KimberlyN

Holy mother....that's an admirable collection.  I especially like the green Vienna - the color is wonderful.


----------



## rainbow_rose

Hey i'm new to this forum I only joined about 3 days ago, And after reading your thread and seeing all your pics all I can say is WOW! Your collection is truly amazing, and you have such a good fashion sense your look fab in all your pics! I'm glad you kept the kimono, I think it is gorgeous! Hope you keep posting pics and keep us all updated with your wonderful choice of handbags! Rose xxx
P.S Your spy bag is beautiful and was definitly worth the wait!


----------



## star3777

Thanks guys! you are so nice!   

LV called me today to become apart of a focus group. I answered some questions and they said if I qualify, I have to go to a meeting in Fort Lauderdale for 2 hours, then I get $250. free at LV - HOW COOL is that? I hope I qualified...just answered questions like - How many LV shoes  I purchased in the last 6 months, other designers too, they asked a bunch of questions...I wonder what they would need a focus group for, any idea's? My DH thinks I am completely nuts now. Do you think they will ask my opinion for new styles maybe???? , maybe I will see things nobody knows about, won't that beawsome for us LV lovers...I WANT POINTY SHOES AGAIN from LV. I am so intrigued!  
Suzie.W - you were right, DH got that for my B-day, he is the best! Thank-you!


----------



## Beach Bum

WOW! I want to be in THAT focus group too!LOL! HAVE FUN and tell us what happens!SOOO jealous!


----------



## star3777

Jill said:
			
		

> WOW! I want to be in THAT focus group too!LOL! HAVE FUN and tell us what happens!SOOO jealous!


They have to call me back to say whether or not I am " approved" to be apart of it. What worries me is that when they asked me if I was more neutral or outspoken, I chose outspoken, I hope that's what they wanted. Whatever...hope they call soon, I will keep you updated !


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ very neat Star!  I hope you're "approved".  woohoo!


----------



## I Love RICE

wow! you have the most amazing collection!


----------



## rainbow_rose

WOW! That is sooooo cool! I hope you are approved! I definitly would have said the same if they asked me that question, surely they would want more people who are outspoken, because they would obviously say exactly what they think - surely that is what they are after! Let us know as soon as you find out! xxx Rose xxx


----------



## H_addict

OMG!!! They BETTER approve you!!! WE WANT THE INSIDE SCOOP!!!


----------



## ayla

Ooooh that'd be so much fun if you're approved, I hope you get it ! You certainly are a valued LV customer..


----------



## shopalot

WOW Star, that is soooo cooool!!!!
You'll have to keep us in the know if you are approved!


----------



## star3777

LV_addict said:
			
		

> OMG!!! They BETTER approve you!!! WE WANT THE INSIDE SCOOP!!!


 
I KNOW!!! They don't realise who they called! I really want them to call so I get SCOOP for us!!!


----------



## gymangel812

Wow great collection. I love the Judith Leiber pill box, her stuff is so gorgeous. saw a panda she did and wow it was so nice.


----------



## I Love RICE

beautiful! beautiful and More BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## BalenciagaLove

Star,

I love coming back to this thread. Every now and then, I get the "I wonder what bags Star has gotten lately and how she pared them with clothes..." Needless to say, you never disappoint! Thanks so much for sharing!!! I don't even like the LV denim line, but seeing it on you and how you pair definitely makes me reconsider it time and time again!

PS. I hope you get picked also. I'd love to hear about the scoop!


----------



## abandonedimages

I'm so jealous of your stomach LOL You take great pictures Star!!


----------



## star3777

BalenciagaLove said:
			
		

> Star,
> 
> I love coming back to this thread. Every now and then, I get the "I wonder what bags Star has gotten lately and how she pared them with clothes..." Needless to say, you never disappoint! Thanks so much for sharing!!! I don't even like the LV denim line, but seeing it on you and how you pair definitely makes me reconsider it time and time again!
> 
> PS. I hope you get picked also. I'd love to hear about the scoop!


 
That made me laugh  Thanks! 
Abandonedimages, LOL too! 
Thanks pursefanaticgurl and Gymange812!


----------



## nativenydesigns

With your collection, you ARE LV, and they should definitely pick you!!!


----------



## bagsnbags

If I was from LV Marketing research people, I would definately pick you plus be a member of purses blogs. Good luck, I really hope they will pick you.


----------



## texaschic231

good luck on the LV focus group~!!

you certainly qualify in our book~!!


----------



## Marly

Stunning collection. Simply amazing!!!!!


----------



## misshippo

sigh* that mizi vienna is beautifullll.


----------



## RoseMary

wow, awesome collection, lucky girl!


----------



## Pink*Petunia

Star ~~ 
Thank you so for sharing such beautiful pictures with everyone.  I love your grey Chanel and the Wisteria Spy.  I love Bal Harbor Shops, too.  Hmmm...looks like I need to head down and check out Vera for one of those pretty tops!


----------



## Chico

Lucky girl !! 
This is one of the threads that is absolutely *5 stars*


----------



## star3777

Chico said:
			
		

> Lucky girl !!
> This is one of the threads that is absolutely *5 stars*


Thanks  Chico! 
So LV never called back or I did not receive the message Oh well . I am going to the Bahamas this week though for a quick jaunt!  Anyone ever been there? I am so excited for the casino!:shame:


----------



## Haute to Trot

Oh my gosh you are so lucky!! You have to take pictures of what you buy when you're there!! Have a great time.


----------



## star3777

Haute to Trot said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh you are so lucky!! You have to take pictures of what you buy when you're there!! Have a great time.


Hello! I am still waiting for my Dior evening clutch! I will not be shopping there unless lady luck is on my side!


----------



## nativenydesigns

star3777 said:
			
		

> Thanks Chico!
> So LV never called back or I did not receive the message Oh well . I am going to the Bahamas this week though for a quick jaunt! Anyone ever been there? I am so excited for the casino!:shame:


 
I used to go there at least twice a month, for $79.00 I'd catch the ship out of Port of Palm and spend the day gambling, shopping, etc but its been a few years we've only been back a month but you should have a blast! The locals love to braid hair and if thats a look you want to go for, flip your diamonds to the palm-side of your hands and negotiate Have fun!!!!


----------



## H_addict

STAR, are you staying @ Atlantis? If you are, you would LOVE it!!! And as far as lady luck goes, I think she is already on your side!!! Have a great time!!!


----------



## evanescent

beautiful collection!!! so many pretty bags, i absolutely love the mizi!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Your collection is more then AWESOME!!!

I love the way you model your bags, it sure helps others  decide on bags and shows how you can wear them.  

I noticed your  jeans several times and they looks great., I  also noticed you're my height.  Can i ask what brand they are  and style.. thanks.





			
				star3777 said:
			
		

> You guys, thanks for all of the lovely compliments!...I am not a model, I am only 5'3" and never get asked that question in real person except by 8 year olds of my friend's daughters' Thanks though!
> O.K sit back, I played dress up! Here are my new Baggy GM's and some of my new clothes to go with them!


----------



## Bag Fetish

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...991-star3777-collection-lv11.jpg?d=1145807796 I think these outfits show how you can wear these bags very  casual, Just as your speedy was nice to dress up a little more..

they're all great outfits  



 http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...993-star3777-collection-lv13.jpg?d=1145807967 http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...994-star3777-collection-lv14.jpg?d=1145808038 

 



 http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...997-star3777-collection-lv17.jpg?d=1145808306 http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...998-star3777-collection-lv18.jpg?d=1145808394 http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...999-star3777-collection-lv19.jpg?d=1145808466


----------



## wintotty

OMG!!! Everytime I come back to see your gorgeous collection, I see more beautiful new bags.......amazing. Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## star3777

Thanks Bag Fetish!!! The jeans are Citizens of humanity, Lily #126,expozed button fly, slim bootcut.  I bought many of them :blink:


----------



## star3777

LV_addict said:
			
		

> STAR, are you staying @ Atlantis? If you are, you would LOVE it!!! And as far as lady luck goes, I think she is already on your side!!! Have a great time!!!


 
Yup!


----------



## star3777

O.k, so here is my new Dior! I special ordered it, 1 of only 4 made, SA said that  -   ....they say alot of things. Anyways, you can hold it 2 ways, hanging on wrist or holding like a handbag with the strap buttoned under the flap. Shoes are from the same "Nude" collection- I bought a top too but did not photograph it cuz I won't take it out of plastic until I need it, I don't want to stretch it at all...too sexy though, nude and black. Looks like I am wearing a bustier but I really have like nude nylons attached too sleeves. I did not explain that well but when I do wear it for the first time, I will take pics then.


----------



## asl_bebes

Love  your new Diors! Your new top sounds interesting ... can't wait to see pics!


----------



## star3777

asl_bebes said:
			
		

> Love your new Diors! Your new top sounds interesting ... can't wait to see pics!


 
Thanks


----------



## cookiepieface

ohh its simply elegant


----------



## luckycharm06

I'll say it once and I'll say it a million times...

YOU HAVE AN AWESOME COLLECTION, STAR!


----------



## harlem_cutie

wow star you have a very beautiful and varied collection


----------



## evanescent

what a pretty bag!!! congrats on ur new purchases. they're beautiful!


----------



## Bag Fetish

they look great on you, thanks  





			
				star3777 said:
			
		

> Thanks Bag Fetish!!! The jeans are Citizens of humanity, Lily #126,expozed button fly, slim bootcut. I bought many of them :blink:


----------



## darelgirl

Wow, the bag is amazing and the shoes too!!!! You have such a great taste!!!


----------



## Baby Boo

WOW! am soo impressed. love all the bags shoes everything.. hopefully one day my collection will be that big. congrats star!!


----------



## H_addict

STAR! Just when I think I've seen the most beautiful pair of shoes, top, bag or accessory, you go and top that!!! Your latest buys are STUNNING!!! Your taste is *impeccable* and your collection is *THE BEST* of all the collections on here!!! Keep those pics coming!!!


----------



## Loganz

*Star3777* - I love the new Dior - sooo classy.  

*Question* - who is the designer of the bracelet you are wearing in the Dior pics? That is a fabulous bracelet.


----------



## slowlyfading

wow, such an amazing collection! how do you afford them all??!?!?


----------



## star3777

LV addict, you are too sweat!!!   
Loganz, Thanks, I just bought that bracelet for me and my sister, David Yurman, just came out! Silver,$650!!! I love it too! Thank-you!  
I went back toBalharbour again and bought the pink shoes(only pair available for now btw,he,he) They are having problems with shipment!soon they will be available though...The poch Lagoon is just tiny perfect clutch for the Casino!Had to get it. Now I have to pack desperately!   - takes me forever....


----------



## chigirl

I want all your bags, shoes, jewelry but most of all, that backdrop.  Not sure where you are off to, but have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## Kat

Fabulous additions to your collection, Star!  Enjoy!


----------



## Cristina

As always, great purchases, Star!  Those shoes are adorable.


----------



## helenNZ

0o00o lagoon clutch??? 00o0o00o0 new LV pieces!!!
thanks so much for sharing, *Star777*


----------



## Japster

Lovely Bags- Love them all!


----------



## jstreete

i never get tired of seeing your collection. i love all your pieces. you have such exquisite taste.


----------



## sparkles48

Oh my I can't believe I missed this thread before... and now that I've read through it all I'm almost totally speechless. Star, you truly have THE most amazing collection of bags and clothes I've ever seen!


----------



## welovelouie

Star... can you please take a picture of your closet with everything in it?  well, i mean picture of the "HOUSE" that you store everything?
it has got to be larger than Neiman Marcus...
how do you store them???
by brand, by size? by style? shoes? bags? accessories...

cant wait to see your castle


----------



## guccigoo

wow excellent collection....I love your bags.....


----------



## jimmyc

Star, you collection is totally divine- such beautiful bags/ shoes/ clothes......!!


----------



## Reena

Hi Star,

I love your Dior bag, it's absolutely gorgeous, but I also really like the top you're wearing! I like the sleeves.


----------



## PAMLUVSVUITTON

Love It All!!


----------



## gis08

love your new purchases! love the dior and lv clutch! *envy* hehe


----------



## welovelouie

and also... can mod/admin bring all the pictures to the front (maybe will be like 20 pages long) and the talk after?  because whenever i wanna look at her beautiful bags and shoes... have to go find it  
can we make it easier by editing the pictures in front?


----------



## envyme

star3777 said:
			
		

> I bought this Bottega Vaneta chain and crystal beaded bag when all of my girlfriends got married....it went with every formal dress!


 
OMG!!!! Love it   . I want it!ush:


----------



## Buttery

I just went through this entire thread...always a joy!  

Star, what was your very first LV handbag?


----------



## incognito x3

i just looove your collection. my mom has that cognac bag and i just love love LOVE it!


----------



## KathyD

I love the Dior shoes & bag. Gorgeous! The David Yurman bracelet is beautiful also. I'd like to have that LV clutch.


----------



## REYNALD0C

omg i drooled through all 45 pages!


----------



## Pink*Petunia

Star ~~ your new Dior shoes are exquisite!  They remind me of this dress that Kate Moss was photographed in...


----------



## true_blue_gal

Love your denim pink shoes


----------



## baby dot

i love ur louis vittion collection!


----------



## love,bags

Star, I can't believe I didn't read your thread until now. Everything is beautiful. You have great taste, take great pictures, and I love how you take the time to answer everyone's questions. Great collection!


----------



## H_addict

STAR!!! WHERE ARE YOU? I hope you're enjoying Bahamas!!! Can't wait to see what you get for Mother's day!!!


----------



## Buttery

I'll be so glad when Star comes back with her latest report so that I can stop stalking this thread.


----------



## H_addict

Buttery said:
			
		

> I'll be so glad when Star comes back with her latest report so that I can stop stalking this thread.


Me and you both!!!


----------



## likeafeather77

I just adore your collection!!!! You have so many beautiful bags!


----------



## bluxcape

gosh, you have so many bags....they r so pretty...


----------



## star3777

Thank you all so much! 
I had a great time in the Bahamas, it was just amazing!
I had to pick this up before I go back to Canada though, whaaa, whaaa
I love this color in Le Fab!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

star3777 said:
			
		

> Thank you all so much!
> I had a great time in the Bahamas, it was just amazing!
> I had to pick this up before I go back to Canada though, whaaa, whaaa
> I love this color in Le Fab!


that is my dream bag.  will you adopt me?


----------



## fayden

love the le fab!  love your white top and i love that white doggy!


----------



## asl_bebes

Damn girl ... you always buy the most beautiful bags!! Love  your new le fab, are you sure that's the only purchase you have to show us?


----------



## star3777

asl_bebes said:
			
		

> Damn girl ... you always buy the most beautiful bags!! Love your new le fab, are you sure that's the only purchase you have to show us?


 
Yes! well, I didn't take a picture of the bracelet DH got me for mothers day,but I will! Its the same as my silver one in Dior pictures, but in gold. I love him so:cry:


----------



## bagnshoofetish

star3777 said:
			
		

> Yes! well, I didn't take a picture of the bracelet DH got me for mothers day,but I will! Its the same as my silver one in Dior pictures, but in gold. I love him so:cry:


we do too!
:cry:


----------



## chigirl

fayden said:
			
		

> love the le fab! love your white top and i love that white doggy!


 
ditto.  and your rings!


----------



## pseub

star3777 said:
			
		

> Thank you all so much!
> I had a great time in the Bahamas, it was just amazing!
> I had to pick this up before I go back to Canada though, whaaa, whaaa
> I love this color in Le Fab!


 
It's beautiful!!!  You can't go wrong with the Le Fab!


----------



## star3777

bagnshoofetish said:
			
		

> we do too!
> :cry:


That made me laugh! You are so funny bagnshoofetish I love your posts!!!!!!!! 
Thanks Fayden, Chigirl  and Pseub ofcourse


----------



## H_addict

Once again, I am speechless!!!  LOVE the dog, the bag, the jewellery and the clothes!!! Do you rent a U-HAUL in order to bring all your buys back to Canada?! Star, you truly are a STAR with *THE BEST* collection on this forum!!!


----------



## hautemom

OH MY!!! Your new aquisitions are GORGEOUS!!!!! I love them all but especially the Le Fab    (drool)


----------



## star3777

LVaddict, you are so sweet! and thanks hautemom!   I have already sent home 8 bags(hubby went home twice already)!!!! I have 3 with me, no 4. OY, shoes too....I don't know what to do. I am shipping alot of the shoes I think. Ya think my suede Onatah can look kind of oldish?Like I had it for years? I really don't know what to do.


----------



## star3777

I bought 5 more pairs of jeans today too, 2 versace tops, you know I am nuts and hardly post half of what I buy right?(laughing to myself...will I actually submit this, yes.Omg. So I bought such cute skinny citizen of humanity jeans and shorts!


----------



## chigirl

star3777 said:
			
		

> I bought 5 more pairs of jeans today too, 2 versace tops, you know I am nuts and hardly post half of what I buy right?(laughing to myself...will I actually submit this, yes.Omg. So I bought such cute skinny citizen of humanity jeans and shorts!


 
Does that mean that you actually buy more bags than you post???  Is it possible?


----------



## star3777

chigirl said:
			
		

> Does that mean that you actually buy more bags than you post??? Is it possible?


NO, not bags ....but I have c.ome home pooped from shopping wanting to post what I got but it's a purse forum so it would be stupid.:blink:  whatever....I do have a bottega Veneta bag waiting for me, I ordered it months ago but have not been home yet to see it! That will be the end of my bag purchases for awhile, I think?!


----------



## chigirl

star3777 said:
			
		

> NO, not bags ....but I have c.ome home pooped from shopping wanting to post what I got but it's a purse forum so it would be stupid.:blink: whatever....I do have a bottega Veneta bag waiting for me, I ordered it months ago but have not been home yet to see it! That will be the end of my bag purchases for awhile, I think?!


 
Phew.  I was wondering what else you might be holding back.

As for posting about clothes, that wouldn't be stupid.  I think most of us love clothes just as much...especially your clothes.


----------



## star3777

chigirl said:
			
		

> Phew. I was wondering what else you might be holding back.
> 
> As for posting about clothes, that wouldn't be stupid. I think most of us love clothes just as much...especially your clothes.


 
aaaawwwww thanks chigirl:shame:


----------



## H_addict

chigirl said:
			
		

> As for posting about clothes, that wouldn't be stupid. *I think most of us love clothes just as much...especially your clothes*.


ABSOLUTELY!!!I SECOND THAT!!!


----------



## star3777

LV_addict said:
			
		

> ABSOLUTELY!!!I SECOND THAT!!!


You are tempting me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buttery

bagnshoofetish said:
			
		

> we do too!
> :cry:


 
  

Welcome back Star!!!


----------



## Buttery

Star, what was your very first LV bag?


----------



## H_addict

star3777 said:
			
		

> You are tempting me!!!!!!!!


Don't make me beg!!! It'll be such a treat!!!


----------



## star3777

Buttery said:
			
		

> Star, what was your very first LV bag?


I don't know the name!!!!! It's the one with the gold circle in the middle....I will take a pic in 2 weeks for you when I get home. I will be doing a reshoot of my LV's too.
Lvaddict, when I have the chance, I will post my 2 new Versace tops(so hot!)I love them!With a bag (NOT A NEW ONE!!!!) And my new skinny jeans. I have concs too from the Bahamas! oh ya ,my new D.Y bracelet!


----------



## Sunshine

As always I love checking in to see whats new in Stars world..love all your new things..how fun! (you could open a department store!) I bet packing was/is a nightmare. It is the worst part of holidays! Your dog is a cutie, I had a grey one growing up just like that. How wonderful he/she got to travel with you!!


----------



## english_girl_900

Yay......new stuff from Star! This is my favourite thread by a mile - you have incredible taste girl!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Holy cow i'm in    

 You collection is a amazing.




			
				star3777 said:
			
		

> Thank you all so much!
> I had a great time in the Bahamas, it was just amazing!
> I had to pick this up before I go back to Canada though, whaaa, whaaa
> I love this color in Le Fab!


----------



## chanelissy

HOLY MOLY!!
Your collection is absolutely amazing! I just spent a couple of hours going thorugh this thread, and all I can say is 'WOW!!' Im really speechless! Hope you have a good trip back home, Star!


----------



## loren

I love your new LV.  now that is a bag I think I would carry a lot.  Hmm I have this credit at LV and I was wondering what to buy, I think I just got my answer.  Looks great with jeans too.  You are so lucky you can wear those skinny jeans.  Not for me at all but I'm sure you will look just like a model in them.  Aren't you excited to finally be going home.  I bet you forgot about some of the great things you left behind and it will be like getting new stuff all over again.  Safe trip back and hope customs ignores you.


----------



## enjlux

I have just spent the whole afternoon reading every single page of this thread! Wow Star! Congrats, you have already reached all of my life goals! Love every single bag! Hope you have a great rest of ur vac. enjoy your bags. Can't wait to see more pic. when you get home!


----------



## enjlux

Now that I've flipped through this thread again...i've decided that u must be some sort of celebrity.  The bags, shoes, clothes, hub, kids, dog, vacations, body...there is just no other explaination. Are you keeping a secret id from us? 
Just got to say it one more time, LOVE YOUR BAGS! 
P.S if your ever looking for an organizer, perhaps for your closet, just ask me!


----------



## english_girl_900

I know - Star, if you ever need a PA, call me! *hug*


----------



## Pelinaka

Absolutely beautiful piece to add to your FAB collection!


----------



## nastasja

star3777 said:
			
		

> _Yes! well, I didn't take a picture of the bracelet DH got me for mothers day,but I will! Its the same as my silver one in Dior pictures, but in gold. I love him so:cry:_


 



			
				bagnshoofetish said:
			
		

> we do too!:cry:


----------



## star3777

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Don't make me beg!!! It'll be such a treat!!!


First of all, you guys crack me up!!!! Thank-you!  LV addict, this is for you and anybody who is crazy for new clothes! 
The David Yurman bracelets fall like fabric, feels so good, very comfy and gorgeous with everything!(the teeny weeny tennis bracelet is old, not new but I wear it all the time with everything so it's in the photo.
I bought the rose top at Calypso yesterday and the LV hat, so cute! I also bought another Kimono in white!  DH thinks it looks like a tablecloth I found in the closet. Whatever...the purple and turquoise tops are both Versace and cost too much but DH bought them both for me, YAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!!!! Hope you all like them, my favorite is the Calypso top ,actually. 
Loren, I am so depressed about going home, you have no idea!!!:cry: :cry:


----------



## H_addict

STAR, everything is GORGEOUS!!! I esp. LOVE the last two tops!!! Thank you for posting and keep them coming!!!


----------



## star3777

The Lv hat for $330.


----------



## H_addict

Your jewels HAVE TO HAVE their own section in this forum!!!


----------



## H_addict

Is your hat pink denim?


----------



## star3777

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Is your hat pink denim?


It's called "rose", I think from resort collection....matches these perfectly!(OLD PICTURE!)


----------



## Sunshine

didnt you get those shoes like your first day of vacation???


----------



## helenNZ

once again *star3777* you new LV bag is another wonderful piece!!! you're SO lucky and i'm totally loving those wedges... so cute!!!


----------



## H_addict

SWEET!!!


----------



## star3777

Sunshine said:
			
		

> didnt you get those shoes like your first day of vacation???


 
Yah!!! I just pulled them up to show how they match the new hat!


----------



## asl_bebes

Love  your LV wedges ... it must look so cute w/ your new hat! You have such great taste, thanks for posting pics of your new clothes! I love seeing what you've brought back from your holidays.


----------



## Sunshine

star3777 said:
			
		

> Yah!!! I just pulled them up to show how they match the new hat!


 

I was more shocked that I remembered!!!:blink:  scary huh! I feel like I went on your shopping sprees with you...(I think we all do!) (BUT I JUST KNOW THERE IS MORE!!! SHARE!!) Love the DY bracelets..they look great with your tennis bracelet!


----------



## star3777

Sunshine said:
			
		

> I was more shocked that I remembered!!!:blink: scary huh! I feel like I went on your shopping sprees with you...(I think we all do!) (BUT I JUST KNOW THERE IS MORE!!! SHARE!!) Love the DY bracelets..they look great with your tennis bracelet!


Thanks Sunshine I feel like I might aswell take a picture of what I buy here in Florida because soon I will be in Canada where there is NO shopping, IMO. Boo, hoo ,sniff.


----------



## Sunshine

I know how that feels....there is no shopping in Key west either. You found such great stuff....you are going to have so much fun getting dressed for months!! (until the next trip!)


----------



## Karla

Star, I LOVE the Calypso top!  All of your purchases are great - it's so much fun to read your posts.  

Who makes the necklace you are wearing in those pictures - it's gorgeous!  Your new bracelets are so pretty too - they do look comfortable as well, always a plus!​


----------



## star3777

Karla said:
			
		

> Star, I LOVE the Calypso top! All of your purchases are great - it's so much fun to read your posts.
> 
> Who makes the necklace you are wearing in those pictures - it's gorgeous! Your new bracelets are so pretty too - they do look comfortable as well, always a plus!
> ​


I bought that at D'aven, also at Balharbour shops, upstairs, it's from Italy. They have unique pieces in that jewellery store. I always love to stop there.Thanks!


----------



## star3777

Lv Addict! Did you know that there is another LVADDICT! PF member? I got SO confused! Keep your avatar or inform me if you change Vicky's pic!


----------



## loren

Star, which spy is that one you are wearing.  It looks gorgeous on you.  Sorry to hear you are depressed about going home even to your awesome kitchen.  Hopefully the weather is getting warmer up there and you can take a summer vacation soon where they have great shopping and you can show off your great collections.  Love it all.


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

the Spy looks so good on you
i tried on a black Spy at the Fendi store in Manhattan on Thursday, and it was laughable -- which was probably why i made up for it in LV purchases!
i guess i'm just too small for it


----------



## pursemama

Absolutely stunning collection Star!!  I must've been under a rock!...how did I miss seeing your gorgeous collection?!  You have impeccable taste from handbags to jewelry to hats!...simply beautiful!


----------



## winona77

Star, this is my second stop by this thread and I have to say that the thing that's impressed me most is you.
You break all stereotypes and generalizations about women who are gorgeous and own luxury items... you are kind, gracious, and honest.
You can come over to my Canadian stoop (or veranda rather) for cap's and croissants any morning of the week!  It's hot here right now!! 30+ for over a week!
Cheers, your lifestyle is one many just fantasize about and you are allowing people to have some visuals for their fantasies. It's very kind.


----------



## star3777

Loren, THANKS!:shame: It's my hologram spy "fortuny", I seriously wear that bag constantly, I put it through the ringer, was my carry-on for Bahamas and carried 3 HUGE conch shells inside it, I thought I would die! I put it on floors etc... the more I work it in , the better. One of my better bag purchases. I would NEVER put my honey spy through that! 
Yeuxhonnetes, Did you know you can manipulate a spy to look bigger or smaller depending on how you smush it?! For different outfits , I smush accordingly. Try it and don't give a hoot about theSA!
Thanks pursemama:shame:


----------



## star3777

winona77 said:
			
		

> Star, this is my second stop by this thread and I have to say that the thing that's impressed me most is you.
> You break all stereotypes and generalizations about women who are gorgeous and own luxury items... you are kind, gracious, and honest.
> You can come over to my Canadian stoop (or veranda rather) for cap's and croissants any morning of the week!  It's hot here right now!! 30+ for over a week!
> Cheers, your lifestyle is one many just fantasize about and you are allowing people to have some visuals for their fantasies. It's very kind.


MY GOODNESS!!!!!:shame: :shame: :shame: Thank-you, you are so kind!!!!


----------



## winona77

^^ So come over for breakfast!    
And bring the puppy and the conch!


----------



## H_addict

star3777 said:
			
		

> Lv Addict! Did you know that there is another LVADDICT! PF member? I got SO confused! Keep your avatar or inform me if you change Vicky's pic!


I think I was as confused as you! My avatar is here to stay!!! Vicky ROCKS!!!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

star3777 said:
			
		

> Yeuxhonnetes, Did you know you can manipulate a spy to look bigger or smaller depending on how you smush it?! For different outfits , I smush accordingly. Try it and don't give a hoot about the SA!



 yeah maybe i'll try that! thanks for the tip!


----------



## Karla

star3777 said:
			
		

> Loren, THANKS!:shame: It's my hologram spy "fortuny", I seriously wear that bag constantly, I put it through the ringer, was my carry-on for Bahamas and carried 3 HUGE conch shells inside it, I thought I would die! I put it on floors etc... the more I work it in , the better. One of my better bag purchases. I would NEVER put my honey spy through that!
> Yeuxhonnetes, Did you know you can manipulate a spy to look bigger or smaller depending on how you smush it?! For different outfits , I smush accordingly. Try it and don't give a hoot about theSA!
> Thanks pursemama:shame:


 
Star,

Is there a picture of your hologram spy fortuny anywhere on the forum.  I saw the one of you wearing it - I was wondering if there is a close up of it anywhere.  I did a search and this post is the only one that came up.  Is it the same as the one that people simply call a hologram spy or is it different?


----------



## Buttery

star3777 said:
			
		

> The Lv hat for $330.


 
 OMG...I love, love, LOVE that hat!!! Love the tops, too! You have _great _taste.


----------



## Buttery

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Your jewels HAVE TO HAVE their own section in this forum!!!


 
I agree!  Star, time for a jewelry thread, please.


----------



## Buttery

winona77 said:
			
		

> Star, this is my second stop by this thread and I have to say that the thing that's impressed me most is you.
> You break all stereotypes and generalizations about women who are gorgeous and own luxury items... you are kind, gracious, and honest.


 
Star, I totally agree with winona. The bags and clothes are wonderful, but IMO, your personality is the most beautiful thing in this thread. It's always a joy to read the adventures of Star ; you make it all seem like so much fun!


----------



## Queenie

Karla said:
			
		

> Star,
> 
> Is there a picture of your hologram spy fortuny anywhere on the forum. I saw the one of you wearing it - I was wondering if there is a close up of it anywhere. I did a search and this post is the only one that came up. Is it the same as the one that people simply call a hologram spy or is it different?


Not Star but I believe this is what you're looking for -> http://forum.purseblog.com/29452-post102.html


----------



## H_addict

This is the SPY, Karla:
http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/star3777-collection-1281-21.html
post #313 (Star, I hope you don't mind ).


----------



## Roomyisbest

I am soo Speechless! Love you handbag collection.


----------



## ariana

Amazing! And all that gorgeous denim monograms... =D~~~~ *Gasp!*


----------



## Haute to Trot

can't wait for more pics!! great new purchases!!


----------



## enjlux

star where are you? I am pacing my room waiting for the pics when you get back!! Hope you have a safe trip!


----------



## thanni

Hi Star, just finnished reading the post. Have been reading them intermittently while taking a "break" from the serious work. Your thread is extremely enjoyable to read. Thanks so much for sharing the pictures and the stories with us. Will be looking forward to read more posts from you and other blogger friends here.


----------



## nerdbox01

I went through ALL fifty pages to see your additions!!! Great collection!


----------



## thanni

Star, can I ask you about how you look after the spy fortuny? The leather looks delicate and seemed difficult to care for. Can it take a bit of say water splashes? Would it get permanent stain like the LV's patina? Do you use any cream or cleaning solution to clean it? Thanks.


----------



## cookiepieface

Star.. if that is a table cloth.. then its the most *fabulous* one i've ever seen!


----------



## star3777

enjlux said:
			
		

> star where are you? I am pacing my room waiting for the pics when you get back!! Hope you have a safe trip!


 
 Thanks enjlux!
 WHAAAHAHAHAHAaaaa......I am home 
We brought home 8 suitcases 
I have been steaming everything myself for the last 2 days 
My trip is OVA! WHAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAAAAAaaaaaa
The weather here is grey and cold, I wore my boots today for the first time in 4 months. BOOTS!!!!! 
 I am waiting for my Damier speedy, I told them to ship it to me because they would not sell it to me before June 1st! It is very saggy and lovely, love at first sight!
I missed you guys, I had so much packing and unpacking to do and I am so dissoriented. Does that ever happen to you when you get back from a long trip? I can't find anything! 
I have to make a party on Sunday(week from today) so I am still quite a mess. I will post pics of Damier after the party.


----------



## H_addict

STAR!!!! YOU ARE BACK!!!!I can't believe it was boots-cold in Montreal!!! Glad to hear you are home safe and can't wait to see the updated collection pics (I think you may need a much bigger counter space this time).


----------



## star3777

LV_addict said:
			
		

> STAR!!!! YOU ARE BACK!!!!I can't believe it was boots-cold in Montreal!!! Glad to hear you are home safe and can't wait to see the updated collection pics (I think you may need a much bigger counter space this time).


YES IT WAS THAT COLD!!!!!!!For me anyway. I am so tanned compared to everyone it's funny! So excited to do an update...nothing else to do here anyhow.:blink:


----------



## Cheryl24

Star - I can't believe I hadn't discovered this thread yet.  Your collection is seriously the most beautiful, fantasy collection I've ever seen.  Best of all, you seem like such a nice, genuine person.  Thanks for sharing so much with us.


----------



## star3777

luvpurses24 said:
			
		

> Star - I can't believe I hadn't discovered this thread yet. Your collection is seriously the most beautiful, fantasy collection I've ever seen. Best of all, you seem like such a nice, genuine person. Thanks for sharing so much with us.


Your so sweet!! Thank-you! My shopping spree is over for a few weeks. I will be going to Amsterdam at the end of the month to see Rembrants whole collection. (mother-in-law loves art) Then going to London for a week! Will definately post whatever crosses my way there!  Thanks, I really like to share what I buy with you all, makes the purchases so much more fun and supportive really!!!!


----------



## enjlux

I was just in Amsterdam for the first time a few weeks ago! It was great. I hope the weather is better for you than it was for me!


----------



## star3777

enjlux said:
			
		

> I was just in Amsterdam for the first time a few weeks ago! It was great. I hope the weather is better for you than it was for me!


I am so excited, even if the weather sucks, I love it there.


----------



## star3777

thanni said:
			
		

> Star, can I ask you about how you look after the spy fortuny? The leather looks delicate and seemed difficult to care for. Can it take a bit of say water splashes? Would it get permanent stain like the LV's patina? Do you use any cream or cleaning solution to clean it? Thanks.


It really wears well. I have put it through the ringer! There is now like a turquoise chip on the bag from a snag or something. It doesn't bother me at all because the turquoise part is tghe beauty of the bag and it doesn't even showreally anyhow.
Karla, Hologram and Fortuny are the same Hope you find it!


----------



## Sunshine

I always love hearing how you are...glad to see you again!


----------



## Sweetea

Can't wait for new pics!! ha ha.. Welcome back Star! Always good when you are around!


----------



## texaschic231

cant wait to see your new damier purchase~!

congrats....


----------



## luckycharm06

Welcome home Star! Can't wait till you do a re-shoot of your LV bags!  And also...a re-shoot of your NEW purchases from your vaca!


----------



## LuvsLV

WOW!!!! you have a lot of bags i can only dream of having!!! *drool*


----------



## Traci

Great collection!!


----------



## naturale

Star I just finished drooling over this thread.  Everything about you from what I can see is fabulous.  My favorite bags are the Le Feb (I think that's what is called--the blue LV)and the Spy; so sophisticated.  My dream is to someday be able to shop like you, I love fashion and luxury.  You are fabulous all over.  Congratulations and please keep posting.


----------



## ShoulderEyeCandy

Thanks so much for the pics star!!!  You have the best collection here!!!  You truly are a SUPERSTAR of PF!!!  =)


----------



## H_addict

ShoulderEyeCandy said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the pics star!!! You have the best collection here!!! You truly are a *SUPERSTAR of PF*!!! =)


I second that!!!


----------



## star3777

You guys are so funny^^^^, sure feels pathetic here in MTL. though, not so fabulous. The weather is dismal. NOBODY dresses well, no good bags to see ANYWHERE! ALL of my CLOTHES that I bought are for summer weather. Thank g-d I bought that prada trench coat. wore that today in the rain with my BLACK, yes black bottega vaneta hobo. So depressing to wear black again, but that is what seems right with this rain. 
Went to LV and bought blue denim shoes like my pink ones (I know it;s my 3rd pair of blue denim sandals, but the denim sandals like the pink ones are more flattering on me then the mule -like blue denim ones that I bought,so I had to get them! Anyhow, they just received the fuscia pink monogram  denim belt, so I HAD to get it!!! I will post pics of all when I am not tired anymore. I have been packing , unpacking and organizing this house for my son's party and the last thing I want to do is take out all my stuff and put it on the kitchen counter. I still have to get my Dior, pink speedy, BV ball bag  here from the U.S ,as well as the Damier  Then I will have all and do a "re-shoot"  have to pack for Europe the day after party. THANK G-D!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Thanks everyone for your compliments! I feel I have been in some fantasy that is gone now that I am back, really sucks dudes.


----------



## shopalot

Wow Star,
sorry to hear that your having such yucky weather in MTL.
Don't worry, the sun will shine again soon and you will get a chance to wear all of your fabulous clothes and purses.

Good luck with your son's b-day party and have an AMAZING time in Europe!

Looking forward to pic's of your new purchases!


----------



## H_addict

I can't wait to see what you'll bring from Europe!!!


----------



## star3777

LV_addict said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see what you'll bring from Europe!!!


 
I think I will save some $$$ and let you buy the next one for us!!!!! I am so done!!! Unless DH gets involved, I AM DONE!!!! NEED SOME DEALS!!! Waiting for marketplaza to save me!!!!!!


----------



## mewlicious

Star, your new additions as always are so gorgeous! You look so lovely with them all!


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

This is the only thread I went into several times in the Handbag Showcase thread and everytime I visit PF!!!! It's so addictive and I'm sure, I'm not alone!!!


----------



## pursegalor

Fabulase.


----------



## luvmybags

Wow, I have looked at this collection over and over!  You have beautiful purses, beautiful clothes, and you are beautiful too!  You seem like such a sweet person too!  I love all the clothes and bags, would buy all the same if I could!  You have great taste!


----------



## south-of-france

WOW, this thread, your adventures... so fascinating! Please keep on posting!


----------



## asl_bebes

^I agree ... can't wait to hear of your adventures in Europe!

Have a safe trip!


----------



## star3777

luvmybags said:
			
		

> Wow, I have looked at this collection over and over! You have beautiful purses, beautiful clothes, and you are beautiful too! You seem like such a sweet person too! I love all the clothes and bags, would buy all the same if I could! You have great taste!


 
O.K, YOU guys are the SWEET ones!!!! THanks everyone! 

So I just finished the party room for tomorrow. Everything looks right, the only thing is that I thought it would be cute to blow up some more balloons myself that are not with helium,regular balloons and I would stick them on a huge beam on my ceiling on the attic floor (tomorrow 100 filled with helium are coming, Elmo and Barny mix). So I did it but now my lips are seriously burning and my eyelids kill and are burning too. Could you believe this!! I haven't seen my family and friends in 4 months and now I am all swollen!  My father is ALWAYS holding a camera, sheesh.:blink: Just needed to vent.


----------



## luvmybags

You are welcome!  Hope you enjoy the party and the swelling goes down!


----------



## enjlux

owww. tell ur son happy b-day from the PF!


----------



## H_addict

Star, I hope the party goes well and HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your son!!!


----------



## shopalot

All the best with the birthday party!
I'm sure that the swelling will go down and you'll look fabulous!


----------



## welovelouie

i still can't wait to see re-shoot 
hehe
take ur time sweetie


----------



## PinkBlondePrincess

OMG u have like the biggest LV collection i have seen so far i love the chloe paddington i so want to get one


----------



## star3777

Thanks guys! 
The party was magical, he was so happy,:cry: time is going too quickly *sigh*.
I wore a blue version of my nude lace top that I have on in the pictures with my denim pink speedy. I got it in brown too, I knew the climate here would be totally different,the dark colors work with this weather. uug. Anyways, my lips were fine and I must say I felt great. MY LOOTBAGS RULE!!!!!!! All the kids were in a frenzy over the wands, puppets, you name it, the lootbags had it! The parents called all day to say how much fun they had. The party became lively when the music man arrived, everyone was doing the twist! A real riot !
I will post pics of me new belt and shoes too. Still have not picked up Damier and Bottega Vanetta Ball bag(really excited to see this one) again BV is so perfect for MTL. Thanks for the comments again gals!


----------



## pinklady77

All of your pieces are gorgeous.  I love looking at them   Its really sweet of you to share & answer everyone's questions...thanks!


----------



## loren

star your party sounds so much fun.  Enjoy them while they're little and they let you do everything for them.  I was worried about your swollen lips and eyes.  People can develop latex allergies from too much exposure to latex (balloons) and it can manifest even worse the next go round so I would avoid doing this again.  Maybe one or two and see how it is but otherwise let someone else do the blowing. I want to see pics of your goody bags!


----------



## star3777

loren said:
			
		

> star your party sounds so much fun. Enjoy them while they're little and they let you do everything for them. I was worried about your swollen lips and eyes. People can develop latex allergies from too much exposure to latex (balloons) and it can manifest even worse the next go round so I would avoid doing this again. Maybe one or two and see how it is but otherwise let someone else do the blowing. I want to see pics of your goody bags!


 
Oh great!...I think I may be allergic to Latex then. I was really scared. I did not hire a nanny last year because she was allergic to latex  (How could she wash the latex nipples on the baby bottles?) I hope I don't get a more severe reaction again because I don't need another allergy and I rinse baby bottles too!!!!. I am allergic to glue. I used to get my nails wrapped and could not figure out that it was the glue giving me skin rashes, watery eyes and a runny nose. It took nearly a year to figure out that I was allergic to nailglue. Latex....uug. Thanks for the info Loren - I will make a mental note to be more aware, sheesh.

 I am leaving for Amsterdam/London this week-end! I will post when I get back in a few weeks. Will be thinking of all PFer's when I am drooling!


----------



## loren

Just to be on the safe side, if you ever have surgery (including childbirth) tell them you are probably allergic to latex.  Most medical things now are latex free but a few aren't.  Have fun and try to go to the museum in the Hague.


----------



## star3777

loren said:
			
		

> Just to be on the safe side, if you ever have surgery (including childbirth) tell them you are probably allergic to latex. Most medical things now are latex free but a few aren't. Have fun and try to go to the museum in the Hague.


 
OMG. Really? I had a C-section, going to have another (g-d willing)....I just broke out in a sweat. what does that mean?  no worries Loren...I will ask my OBGYN when I get back - THANKS!!!!! 

The reason I am going to Amsterdam is because of the Rembrant exhibit that is on now(ALL of his paintings)- I will be in the Hague all week!!!!!!!:blink: with mother -in-law :blink:


----------



## Sunshine

lol....mil's....Have a great trip!!


----------



## nativenydesigns

wow Star you are so blessed to travel the way you do-have a safe and happy trip; cant wait to see the goodies you pick up!


----------



## star3777

nativenydesigns said:
			
		

> wow Star you are so blessed to travel the way you do-have a safe and happy trip; cant wait to see the goodies you pick up!


Thanks, but this has just been a spectacular year and coincidense that I became a PF member at the same time....I won't be livin' it up much longer when I get back - WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHahahaaaWhaaa....


----------



## star3777

star3777 said:
			
		

> Thanks, but this has just been a spectacular year and coincidence that I became a PF member at the same time....I won't be livin' it up much longer when I get back - WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHahahaaaWhaaa....


I cannot spell, my brain has become mush.oy


----------



## envyme

Have a safe trip!!!!


----------



## mischa

this is the most impressive collection i've ever seen!
i'm completely speechless....
i love every single piece of your collection!!!
coongratulations!!


----------



## star3777

Thanks guys!  I will take pics of my view from hotel room hopefully with something new!


----------



## nativenydesigns

star3777 said:
			
		

> Thanks, but this has just been a spectacular year and coincidense that I became a PF member at the same time....I won't be livin' it up much longer when I get back - WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHahahaaaWhaaa....


 
Since I became a PF member some pretty spectacular things have happened to me too! The biggest is our new house-I've been wanting to get back here for 9 years and an unexpected "windfall" enabled my husband and I to buy this house and move back to Florida I wonder if the PF has brought me luck?


----------



## nativenydesigns

oh and let me not forget my very first Louis Vuitton, too!


----------



## star3777

nativenydesigns said:
			
		

> Since I became a PF member some pretty spectacular things have happened to me too! The biggest is our new house-I've been wanting to get back here for 9 years and an unexpected "windfall" enabled my husband and I to buy this house and move back to Florida I wonder if the PF has brought me luck?


First of all that is WONDERFUL news!!!!!! Lucky you! your house! How LOVELY!!!!!!I love to hear positive news like that! Maybe PF does bring luck?


----------



## nativenydesigns

I really think it has-plus I have all of you to share my obsession with-my friends really dont get the whole purse thing and honestly that is something I dont get! We're ladies and we're supposed to have beautiful things


----------



## annemerrick

Star...I think that green LV bag is the prettiest bag that I have ever seen!!!  I love it!!  You have tons of great stuff...but that is my favorite!


----------



## star3777

nativenydesigns, I don't think my city gets it!!! Thank-goodness for you all!
annemerrick, thank-you. It is my most favorite too and the most I ever spent on a bag. I also adore the red Irvine from same collection. I have only worn each once, but they are my favorite.


----------



## annemerrick

star3777 said:
			
		

> nativenydesigns, I don't think my city gets it!!! Thank-goodness for you all!
> annemerrick, thank-you. It is my most favorite too and the most I ever spent on a bag. I also adore the red Irvine from same collection. I have only worn each once, but they are my favorite.


 
I love the red one also....I think we may have been separated at birth, as we dress the same, and share a   of the same bags!  I didn't read through all of the most recent threads, but are you pregnant????  If I understand right, you already have 1???  I am 32...the mother of 3....and all of mine have also been born by c-section....which I consider to be a most lovely thing!!!


----------



## H_addict

Paging STAR!!! Paging STAR!!! STAR, are you still in Amsterdam?! Hope you are having a great time and doing lots of shopping!!!


----------



## rodellee

Oh My God!


----------



## SushiCat

Wow~~Wow~~Wow~~&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;You are my idol!!!


----------



## KittyGirl

Love all your bags


----------



## Sunshine

Star!!??? Where are you??? I miss you around the forum...


----------



## Jane Ann

I've only read part of this thread and I am totally amazed.  Will read the rest later when I have time!

Star, reading your posts is so much fun, your bags, shoes and clothes are beautiful, I    them!

Hope you are having a wonderful trip, and can't wait to hear about it!  I feel like I "know" you now, LOL!


----------



## Pupsterpurse

Beautiful collection, Star!


----------



## star3777

Thanks Sunshine ,LV addict and everyone else!!! I had a fantastic time in London and Amsterdam!!! I went to museums almost everyday( magnificant) and only bought a few things. I have a picture of the black crocodile and diamond Birkin that was in Hermes for $115 000.00 Euro's. I could not believe my eyes. Walking down the street, there it was in the window of Hermes. I have many pics to drool over. They had a canvas and gold Birkin but it was 40 cm and looked utterly ridiculous on me. I walked further down the street and saw the fringe bucket in LV. I had to take it so I will post pics of that soon. I then walked into Gucci and bought some sandals. Victoria Beckhem jeans and that was all in the NL. I was with mom-in law who was NOT in the mood to shop so it was tuff when we ran into LV on Bond street in LOndon and I insisted on buying a winter jacket that I could not leave behind. They recieved it that day, I adore it!!! So that was my shopping spree! I will post pics of all my new things  and the older stuff that I said I would post eventually when I unpack and settle back into  life. I hope everyone here in PF is awsome!


----------



## leeleen

welcome back, and I'm waiting in anticipation for pics of what must be ultra fabulous purchases!!!


----------



## Cheryl24

Welcome back Star!  Glad you had such a great time.  Looking forward to seeing your pics once you're settled.


----------



## Sunshine

Im so glad you are back!


----------



## star3777

Sunshine said:
			
		

> Im so glad you are back!


Thanks Sunshine 
Here are pics of the Birkin in Hermes Amsterdam! Droooool...


----------



## H_addict

STAR!!! So happy to see that you are back!!! Can't wait for pics!!! 
What a GORGEOUS Birkin!!! I can't believe all the goodies they had @ Hermes!!!


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

I can't wait for the pics, Star... welcome back *HUGSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Buttery

Finally!!!


----------



## SushiCat

Yeah~~


----------



## Bag Fetish

Can wait to see the new purchases  
 BTW welcome back!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I wanna see!  I wanna see!


----------



## BalenciagaLove

^^^ Ditto!!! Welcome back, Star! I can't wait to see what all your goodies look like! I'm sure they are all fabulous!


----------



## Jane Ann

Looking forward to new treasures


----------



## Sweetea

Everyone is awaiting for your return to see all the goodies you bought from Amsterdam!! Me too, Star!!!   

I wanna see!!


----------



## Sweetea

And welcome back Star! I hope you are not tool tired..ush: 

And we miss you..


----------



## John 5

YAaaayyy!!! Star's back!!! I'm glad you had a blast...


----------



## nativenydesigns

hi Star we have all missed you and cannot WAIT to see your latest


----------



## shopalot

Welcome back Star, you've been missed!
Can't wait to see your new treasures.


----------



## asl_bebes

^I second that, shopalot!

Reading your thread is always a pleasure ... very excited to see pics of your latest additions!


----------



## ditzeechick

Absolutely love your Mizi Vienna!


----------



## sparkles48

After going through all the pages in this thread..I think the most impressive thing in your collection is... you! Despite having it ALL (and some more) and being gorgeous, you're still so gracious, down to earth, and sweet. Now that's definitely more rare than a Hermes Crocodile & Diamond Birkin! Thanks for sharing your collection and your time with us


----------



## H_addict

^^^ Couldn't have said it better myself! ROCK ON, STAR!


----------



## loren

welcome back Star.  Now I want to go to Amsterdam.  so exciting, all those fabulous museums and fantastic handbags all in one place.  what more could a girl ask for.  Can't wait to see pics of your new things.


----------



## sparkles48

LV_addict said:
			
		

> ^^^ Couldn't have said it better myself! ROCK ON, STAR!


 
LOL I could say the same thing about you LV_Addict! TPF is lucky to have you two very fabulous ladies on it!


----------



## star3777

sparkles48 said:
			
		

> LOL I could say the same thing about you LV_Addict! TPF is lucky to have you two very fabulous ladies on it!


 
YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!!! I feel so GUILTY!!! I have been a bad purse blogger!!!! I WILL post all  eventually, alot of things happened this week. I think we will be buying a new house, I believe it is the nicest view in my city!!!Not joking!!Anyway...I spent 2 years renovating my house I currently own, 6 years ago...you all saw my kitchen, I really worked hard, we gutted the house top to bottom, it's huge( 8 bathrooms,8500 sq. feet), my bedroom is 35 '. I know it's nuts...I can post pics if ya like)Anyhow - it is ALL house, NO land. I hate coming home for the summer with no land. My son cannot play on grass!!!I have concrete terrace, again great view which is important to me, but tons of stairs and the only way to get the grocerys to the kitchen from ground floor is via our elevator that was built in 1925. Goes up to my 5 floors. I love this house but when my DH drove me to the a house for sale he saw, I went CRAZY! It is MUCH smaller, but way more grand, exceptional actually and beautiful with ALOT of land and a pool!!!! I am giving up alot in my current house as it has SO much space that I will miss. The house for sale is huge too but the grand staircase is so enormous that it takes up alot of the house!!! I will post pics thoughout the year as this goes on for you all to see. I will gut and renovate this one too! I am so excited you guys!!!  I think PF has brought me luck!!!just have too much going on now to post pics , I will though!! I promise! I have been wearing all of my stuff, especially the fringe bucket! I will try to post this week!


----------



## H_addict

STAR, the house project sounds FABULOUS!!! I would LOVE to gut and renovate homes for a living!!! That would be my dream job! Do post pics of the progress!!! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Karla

star3777 said:
			
		

> I think we will be buying a new house, I believe it is the nicest view in my city!!!Not joking!!Anyway...I spent 2 years renovating my house I currently own, 6 years ago...you all saw my kitchen, I really worked hard, we gutted the house top to bottom, it's huge( 8 bathrooms,8500 sq. feet), my bedroom is 35 '. I know it's nuts...I can post pics if ya like)


 
I would LOVE to see pictures.  You have exceptional taste in bags so your house must be something else!  Congratulations - a new house; that IS exciting!  I'm so glad you had a wonderful trip - does your son go with you when you travel?  Does he do well traveling?  My kids are getting much easier to travel with now that they are older (9, 6) but they have always enjoyed traveling with us.  Of course, we have never been anywhere that has taken more than 4 hours by plane or a few days by car.  

I can't wait to see pix of your new purchases!


----------



## ayla

Hi Star, good to know that you're still around ! 

I bet your house is gorgeous if you've spent as much time as you have on your kitchen. I can't wait to see pictures !


----------



## envyme

WELCOME BACK STAR !


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

Sounds exciting.. can't wait for the pics of the house you're talking aboout. So happy for you too, Star!!!


----------



## star3777

Thanks LV_ADDICT!!!
Karla, My son is the worlds greatest traveller!(we bring nanny too though ,he,he,) Thanks!
Ayla, great to hear from you! 
Enveme, thank -you for the welcome back 
Ilovelouisvuitton, I appreciate the good vibes!!!!!! 

Everyone, I must post pics of my LV winter jacket soon! It's really suttle. Very excited about that particular purchase cuz it's a great basic for the closet!!!!! I WILL post pics when I can!!!!:shame:


----------



## Buttery

Star, congratulations on the new house; it sounds so beautiful!!!


----------



## Reena

Hi Star,

I really enjoy reading your thread, everything is fabulous!    Can't wait to see all your new pics! am looking for a new place too, would love to ask you for some decorating tips later


----------



## Roomyisbest

Star, your house is sooo grand. I cant wait to see all the pics and the pics of the new house. Also the pics of all your purchases.. I love to shop thru youu .

Ooh and the birkin is beautiful!


----------



## Megs

Star!!!! Welcome back!! I haven't seen you around much lately but we have all been missing you!!!!! 

I'd love to see pics of your house-- I LOVE renovating- I have helped my mom with all of our major projects with our houses in the past!!!!! 

Any new bags??


----------



## Mattd7474

star I need to see that jacket! I have 2 jackets by LV now... mmmm I LOVE IT


----------



## star3777

Megs said:
			
		

> Star!!!! Welcome back!! I haven't seen you around much lately but we have all been missing you!!!!!
> 
> I'd love to see pics of your house-- I LOVE renovating- I have helped my mom with all of our major projects with our houses in the past!!!!!
> 
> Any new bags??


 
Thanks Megs! 
Well, we are already starting to pack certain peices of furniture (notice crate around mirror to be stored away), but I managed to take pics of the bucket, belt, jacket, shoes - finally!!! The others that I still have not posted are in the U.S, all in time...Anyhow, I really love the fringe bucket, DH thinks it's sexy. I think it's verging on tacky but I love it anyways!!!!!


----------



## homestylecreations

I feel like i've died and gone to LV heaven!  Your bag collection is amazing!  I could stare at all of them all day long!


----------



## star3777

The rest of pics...


----------



## jsg

wow! NICE BAG, BELT AND JACKET.... who else can carry it that well?? only you... congrats, and nice house.. i love renovating.. maybe you can post pics of the house soon...


----------



## Cheryl24

Yeah...pictures!!!!   

Everything is beautiful as usual!!!  I can't pick my favorite. They're all fabulous!!!  Again, welcome back!


----------



## H_addict

STAR!!! Never mind all the gorgeous bags, clothing and shoes! I can't get over your figure (please, don't take it the wrong way!!!)! You ARE a model!!! And your furniture!!! MY GOD!!! It's ABSOLUTELY STUNNING from what I can see!!! Can't wait for more pics!!!
Are floral shoes also LV?


----------



## star3777

LV_addict said:
			
		

> STAR!!! Never mind all the gorgeous bags, clothing and shoes! I can't get over your figure (please, don't take it the wrong way!!!)! You ARE a model!!! And your furniture!!! MY GOD!!! It's ABSOLUTELY STUNNING from what I can see!!! Can't wait for more pics!!!
> Are floral shoes also LV?


Thanks evrybody!!! 
What do you mean LV?!I aM THE SAME! Do you think the new Rockn' Republic jeans are better than my citizen's??????? They are new too so thanks. Thanks for furniture compliment! The new house will need alot of antique furniture.The Floral pink shoes are Gucci, ooops! I WISH I WAS A MODEL, I AM GETTING OOOLLLLLLDDDDDDD and TIIIRRRRED LOOOKING!!!!!!!! Takes so much g-d -damn work!!!!


----------



## H_addict

I just can't get over how great you look in EVERYTHING!!! 
Don't you just LOVE R&Rs?! GUCCI shoes are HOT!!! Did you get them in Europe or US?


----------



## Danica

Star, everything is gorgeous!!! You look fab and ditto everything LVaddict said!!


----------



## Buttery

Wow!!! I love the bag, the clothes, the shoes _and_ the furniture!


----------



## Buttery

Okay, Star...you should _work_ for LV because I did not really appreciate the whole fringe thing until I saw it here. The dark top and jeans make the bag pop...It definitely works!


----------



## star3777

Buttery said:
			
		

> Okay, Star...you should _work_ for LV because I did not really appreciate the whole fringe thing until I saw it here. The dark top and jeans make the bag pop...It definitely works!


You cracked me up buttery!   

LV_addict, I got the Gucci's in Amsterdam for nothing! I think $125 Euro's or something. 

Thanks Danica


----------



## pseub

Love the fringe bag with your jacket and jeans!!!  You really have a talent for picking bags and clothes that work well together.


----------



## star3777

pseub said:
			
		

> Love the fringe bag with your jacket and jeans!!! You really have a talent for picking bags and clothes that work well together.


 
   I appreciate that pseub, many thanks!


----------



## sparkles48

I love everything.. what great purchases!   And I especially love the R&R VB crowns! They're gorgeous!! (And it goes w/out saying that you are too! LOL!) 

If you don't mind my asking how tall are you? I heard the VB crowns have a really long inseam so I don't know if it would distort the fit of the jeans completely if I had them hemmed down to my size (I'm only 5'4" :shame


----------



## shopalot

Star love you new purchases!
I love the look of that jacket on you, and the Fringe is TDF!!!
Thanks so much for sharing your purchases with us!  It's always a treat to see what fabulous items you've bought!


----------



## Megs

Ohhh starrrrrrrrrrr....  

Seriously, everything is just perfect- and LV Addict is right... your figure it amazing!!!! What is that first black shirt? I have those birkin of R&R's on their way to me!!! Can't wait to try them on!! Are those the only jeans you have on in the pics?? Just lovely

And I used to hate the fringe... you just made me rethink that ten-fold!!!


----------



## Pelinaka

WOW! I love it all Star. And that house looks beautiful from what I can see. Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## kojiko

*drrooooollls*


----------



## english_girl_900

HOT DAMN!! And I do mean 'hot'! And 'damn' too come to think of it - oh well! Star, as always you have impecable taste and you look fabulous! And don't be so modest - I'm 22, have no kids, and I don't look nearly as good as you. Trust us - you have an amzing figure.


----------



## Jenn83

I just got done looking at this entire thread and I must say Star you collection is AMAZING!!!  Everything is gorgeous!!  You have great taste and great style!!


----------



## envyme

Thanks so much for the pictures Star! Your jeans, purses, shoes, furniture, and figure (don't take it the wrong way) are TO DIE FOR (over and over again with frequent trips to Dante's Inferno).  I'm with LV addict, I think you are a model. If you're not, what are you waiting for??????


----------



## bagnshoofetish

when oh when are you gonna post photos of your closet?  I think that would just put us all over the top (purse porn)!!!


----------



## star3777

Megs said:
			
		

> Ohhh starrrrrrrrrrr....
> 
> What is that first black shirt? I have those birkin of R&R's on their way to me!!! Can't wait to try them on!! Are those the only jeans you have on in the pics?? Just lovely
> 
> 
> 
> Megs! I think you have the Birkin on your mind^^^^^
> The black shirt is Theory, reminds me of your gorgeous white and black dress. ThX Megs
> Shopalot, Sparkles48, So sweet, Sparkles, I am 5'3", shorter than YOU!!!Heals are my life.
> Pelinaka, that IS my house I will be selling eventually. I have not posted pics of the new one.... I will .Thanks
> Kojiko, Jen83, thank-you
> English-girl-900 - HEY BABE!!! I thought of you in London. Thanks for figure comp.
> Envyme, LOL
> Bagnshoofetish, It would be SLOPPY porn. I am a mess. I might actually shock you all. Dirty,dirty porn.


----------



## xLAUx

star3777 said:
			
		

> LV_addict, I got the Gucci's in Amsterdam for nothing! I think *$125 Euro'*s or something.





Real true????????

oh my god, what a deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manolo maven

Fabulous, all of it! I love the belt...that's a must have!  The fringe looks excellent on you, too.  Your pics make me want to go to the gym, lol.


----------



## simplyprincess

Wow...I am completely in aw right now. I have read through your entire thread again and am still suprised at your sweet attitude. I have never met someone with the willingness to share and have a down to earth personality.Your style is to die for. Everytime i go on the PF I always check your thread. I like to look at your pictures. I have 3 favorite people on PF (LV_addict is one of them) and you are also one too. Always stay as sweet as you are.


----------



## star3777

Simplyprincess, you are so kind to have said that, it also shocks me how nice people like you are. I guess we see ourselves in eachother because we have good quality's floating around on the PF. Thanks a ton! 
Xlaux, I know, it was CRAZY! The sale in Amsterdam was obsene with Gucci?! My DH and I could not understand it. 
ManoloMaven, LMAO!


----------



## estile

Star you're such a sweetheart , and so gracious.

Enjoy your beautiful possessions in the best of  health


----------



## boudoir

Awesome new purchases Star! I love how you combine your clothes and accessories


----------



## lmpsola

Star, ow!  I always come back to this thread! Any new purchases??  When are we going to see your lovely house!  Wow, you are one HOT MAMA!


----------



## simplyprincess

Hello Star! I was sooo inspired by your picture that i had to do it...yes I went out and purchased 3 new bags! The denim speedy in pink and green, and the cerises sac plat! OMG I thought my DH was going to flip. But he was ok with it   You are my fashion inspiration so take more pictures    BTW LOVE your R&R VB jeans! They look hot!


----------



## Yorelica

Star you are amazing!
You have got incredible taste! You certainly do look like a model  WOW such an inspiration for many of us, you have a body of an 19 year old. What is your secret? hehe... 

Its so much fun viewing your photos Thank-you for posting them!


----------



## newbie

Have to agreed with everyone here. Your collection is amazing. Wish it was mine.   ahhhhh...

Star, you really know how to work the bags.  I don't like the fringe but you really do know to make it work.  It looks great on you.  You got style girl.


----------



## star3777

Yorelica said:
			
		

> Star you are amazing!
> You have got incredible taste! You certainly do look like a model  WOW such an inspiration for many of us, you have a body of an 19 year old. What is your secret? hehe...
> 
> I smoke
> 
> Thanks everyone! Goonight all!!!


----------



## Zzuliyta

wow! 
i just spent the last hour and half going thru your thread star... 
and i must say you have an awesome collection of... well.. EVERYTHING!
i love them!! and i love the fact that you are so nice and actually take time to respond to ppl's comments...  

if i want to see a fabulous bag, your thread is only 2 clicks away! 
i can't wait to see more of your precious bags and clothes and shoes...
and to see your house as you renovate it!  

great taste and beautiful figure, wonderful husband... girl you just have it all! so very very jealous!


----------



## K012EANA

Wow!  All of your bags look great!  Your pictures inspired me to expand my own collection


----------



## MiroirPrincess

amazing collection!


----------



## Yorelica

star3777 said:
			
		

> Yorelica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star you are amazing!
> You have got incredible taste! You certainly do look like a model  WOW such an inspiration for many of us, you have a body of an 19 year old. What is your secret? hehe...
> 
> I smoke
> 
> Thanks everyone! Goonight all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think its time for me to start too then
Click to expand...


----------



## ajamesgrly

Hi star!  This thread, your bags, your clothes, shoes, home are amazing!  I have been through your entire thread so many times...and get excited everytime.  The best part is that you are such a sweetheart...I'm looking forward to your future updates...with all of your new goodies, and your new home!  I wish you best of everything!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

star3777 said:
			
		

> Yorelica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....you have a body of an 19 year old. What is your secret?
> 
> I smoke
> 
> Thanks everyone! Goonight all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna pick up a carton o' Marlboros tomorrow!
Click to expand...


----------



## John 5

^^^^ LOL. I can't stress this enough... AMAZING collection.


----------



## star3777

I bought the most stunning goatskin LV boots today, Autumn collection - I really LOVE THEM. I will post tomorrow or by end of week, they are my favorite boots EVAAAAA!
Zzuliyta, Mirrior Princess - thank -you very much!
Ko12eana - great to hear that!
Yorelica, Bagnshoofetish - They must be CANADIAN DUMAURIER LIGHT - you will lose a ton!
Ajamesgrly - You are sweet, I wish you all the best too! 
JM311 - and I stress this - THANKSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

star3777 said:
			
		

> I bought the most stunning goatskin LV boots today, Autumn collection - I really LOVE THEM. I will post tomorrow or by end of week, they are my favorite boots EVAAAAA!
> Zzuliyta, Mirrior Princess - thank -you very much!
> Ko12eana - great to hear that!
> Yorelica, Bagnshoofetish - They must be CANADIAN DUMAURIER LIGHT - you will lose a ton!
> Ajamesgrly - You are sweet, I wish you all the best too!
> JM311 - and I stress this - THANKSSSSS!!!!!


 
 I can't wait!  Star is like the homecoming beauty queen that was my best friend in high school!


----------



## H_addict

STAR, you are killing us over here!!! How dare you making us wait so long for new pics!!! Dying to see the new purchases!!! Did all your goodies make it safe to Canada from US?


----------



## MiroirPrincess

I want to see the shoes, are they from the main line or it's some shoes from the runway?


----------



## whatzerface

Star!! You bought my shoes! The LV wedges, I fell in love with them the second I saw them. I was so tempted to buy them when I was in San Francisco earlier this month but it would have been the hugest was of money ever because they would just end up sitting in my closet. Congrats on all your purchases, you have amazing taste and an amazing collection.


----------



## asl_bebes

Always love reading your thread ... as usual you look stunning with your new purchases.  Those R&R jeans look fabulous ... have I told you how much I love your figure (jealous here)!!  Can't wait to see pics of your new LV boots!


----------



## star3777

O.K ladies, I am going to make you drool now,:devil: ....but before I do I will post my new R&R jeans with embroidered pocket. The pair I already have has crystals on the pocket. I like the embroidered pair better for fall. 
The next post will make you drool though.....wait....muahahaha......


----------



## Buttery

Love the jeans! You are too funny.


----------



## star3777

Get some tissue.....


----------



## H_addict

OMG!!! HOT JEANS!!! THOSE BOOTS!!! *faints* I LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## Buttery




----------



## rainbow_rose

* OMG, Star your boots are totally TDF! Just beautiful, the detail on them is gorgeous!*
*  Loves It! *
*As for your jeans, I definitly agree, the embroided pair are much better for fall!*
*Thanks so much for posting, I really love looking at your wonderful additions to your amazing wardrobe lol!*
*Keep up the fantastic work!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## Buttery

Star, is this everything for now? Because I have to cook dinner and I don't want to miss anything.:shame:


----------



## star3777

Another pair of Marc Jacobs boots, they are completely different...and A picture of yours truely when I was 9 months pregnant about 3 years ago, I can't even believe I fit into these jeans! ...I took a pic of a frame, sorry for the blurr.


----------



## star3777

AAK, I have to go prepare dinner, I will be back! THX!!!!


----------



## ajamesgrly

OMG star...the JEANS and BOOTS are HOTT!!! I LOVE EM!!! Lookin good mama!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Star, I loveee the picture of you pregnant.  That is an absolutely stunning picture!!  I can't stop looking at it, it's amazing!


----------



## Pelinaka

Star, I've got tissue alright and I'm not crying over those lovely LV boots. I am dying to see that you looked that gorgeous at 9 months pregnant


----------



## barbie.belle

umm. ur my hero??


----------



## asl_bebes

You're too hot!! Love love those R&R jeans, those boots are just too sexy!  Even pregnant, you still manage to look hot ... some people just have all the luck.


----------



## bagluv

Star ~ Of Course, I Made My Way Over To See The Rest!!!!!  Love The R&R's ~ My All-Time Favorite Jeans.....Of Course, You Look Just Amazing In Them!!! Both LV & MJ Boots Are Super Hot!!!!!! Love Them!!!!!! 

Look @ You Pregnant......Oh My Goodness ~ You Are Absolutely Glowing (So Beautiful!)....Thank You For Sharing That ~ I Love It!!!

Star ~ Thank You For Sharing Everything You Do....You Are Just A Doll!!!


----------



## Buttery

Beautiful pic of you pregnant! Love the boots, also!


----------



## star3777

bagluv said:
			
		

> Star ~ Of Course, I Made My Way Over To See The Rest!!!!!  Love The R&R's ~ My All-Time Favorite Jeans.....Of Course, You Look Just Amazing In Them!!! Both LV & MJ Boots Are Super Hot!!!!!! Love Them!!!!!!
> 
> Look @ You Pregnant......Oh My Goodness ~ You Are Absolutely Glowing (So Beautiful!)....Thank You For Sharing That ~ I Love It!!!
> 
> Star ~ Thank You For Sharing Everything You Do....You Are Just A Doll!!!


 
Sheesh, you are so nice!


----------



## star3777

mello_yello_jen said:
			
		

> Star, I loveee the picture of you pregnant. That is an absolutely stunning picture!! I can't stop looking at it, it's amazing!


Thanks! You cracked me up in LV thread!


----------



## star3777

Pelinaka, Barbie bell, asl_bebes and ofcourse, Buttery - THANK_YOU!


----------



## ayla

Aww.. I love the picture of you pregnant Star ! You could have so been one of those model expecting moms.


----------



## Munchkyn

I absolutely love those marc jacob boots! I would wear them everyday!


----------



## english_girl_900

I hate you.


  Okay, just kidding. I swear Star - only you could look that good pregnant. I don't even look that good now.  Hot boots, hot jeans...hot everything. Damn - I'm going to go run 500 miles now. Then maybe my ass will look like that.


----------



## Nikki76

Wow Star, you have an amazing colection, I envy you! I absolutely love the Wisteria Spy and your dark brown Bottega Veneta bag.
In one of the pictures I also saw your white poodle, He/She is so cute.... !


----------



## deluxeduck

wooohoo.... HOT MOMMA!!!!


----------



## icechick

Wow, everything looks so amazing, you really have a great sense of style and unbelievable taste


----------



## Danica

Oh Star  Those boots are gorgeous!!!!! The jeans look so hot on you! and you are simply beautiful pregnant.


----------



## envyme

Okay Star. When I become pregnant, I will be PMing you every day for you to give me step by step instructions on what to eat etc. so that I can have a body as fab as yours post birth  !

Your new additions are gorgeous! Everything you have is gorgeous!


----------



## H_addict

STAR!!! I WANT TO SEE MORE STUFF!!!


----------



## Chickee

LV_addict said:
			
		

> STAR!!! I WANT TO SEE MORE STUFF!!!


 
Me too!!  As always, a truly amazing collection. I've said it before, and I'll say it again, Star needs to start a Style Diary! I love the way you wear your clothes, everything falls beautifully on you. Enjoy all of your new goodies.


----------



## simplyprincess

Star i am so glad you are back! I love your new additions they look fabulous!!!  Wow, you always amaze me on your style.  You have to start a fashion thread. We all LOVE your clothes, shoes, belts, and BAGS.  Lets see then   More pictures! More pictures!


----------



## Roomyisbest

OMG! You have got it all girl. Everything is amazing especially those MJ boots. Soooo cute! You just have all the luck! Congrats im soo happy for you..


----------



## star3777

english_girl_900 said:
			
		

> I hate you
> 
> LOL ....YOU always make me LAMO!
> 
> Thanks Ayla , I hope I get pegnant again soon...we will be trying real soon ( I went off of my Zit cream...I am breaking out ALREADY  ) I have not had a pimple in 2 years! (I used something called Differin .01% or something - miracle cure) NOW I AM a ZITHEAD! AAAAAAHHHH -I was not really ready for that shock, 2 weeks off the cream and I am breaking out :censor:  ! Just needed to vent...sorry for the rant.
> Thanks Munchkyn, I thought nobody liked them!
> Nikki76, thx my poodle is the best doggie!
> Danica, Deluxe duck - thank -you,
> Envyme - any time!
> Chickee and LV addict ARE YOU GUYS CRAZY! I JUST SPENT $$$!@)) #%^&$$ ON GOATSKIN BOOTS, FahhhGET ABOUT IT! Here's a pic of the new pool though, from new house! I will update it, but I just cannot believe I will have a pool!!!!With a view!!!


----------



## star3777

simplyprincess said:
			
		

> Star i am so glad you are back! I love your new additions they look fabulous!!! Wow, you always amaze me on your style. You have to start a fashion thread. We all LOVE your clothes, shoes, belts, and BAGS.  Lets see then   More pictures! More pictures!


 
I have NO shopping plans for the next 3 months!!!! Faaahhhget about it!!!
Roomieisbest, thx for MJ comp.!!!!!


----------



## sratsey

Hot. Hot. Hot.
I'm sweating from the pics, and I need to come by and jump in your pool.


----------



## star3777

sratsey said:
			
		

> Hot. Hot. Hot.
> I'm sweating from the pics, and I need to come by and jump in your pool.


Me too! Thanks!


----------



## bambi2

geezz..even when your pregnant you look damn hot !Seriously..someone should pay you to be a model while your pregnant next time..


----------



## star3777

bambi2 said:
			
		

> geezz..even when your pregnant you look damn hot !Seriously..someone should pay you to be a model while your pregnant next time..


That is so - beyond nice Bambi,...thanks!


----------



## Reena

LOVE, love, love all your things, your boots are TDF  And you look fabulous when you're pregnant!!

Love your garden and pool, I think when you've moved you should have a fashion show at the garden Just you!!


----------



## deluxeduck

Star.... i want your velvet Clyde!!!!!


----------



## MissL

Wow Star, your backyard and view is absolutely BEAUTIFUL and MAGNIFICANT!!  

I was on Differin as well, that stuff is sooo strong but works like a charm for extremely bad breakouts. I was told that you shouldn't get pregnant whilst on Differin cause it can have harmful effects on the baby (Sorry, off topic here, hehe)


----------



## H_addict

STAR!!! OMG!!! The pool looks AMAZING! And the view of the city!!! You should take a pic of the view at night! I bet it looks FANTASTIC!!! CONGRATS on a new house once again!!!


----------



## Danica

Wow! the walkway up to the pool is just gorgeous!! I'm sure that view is just going to be beautiful, especially at night. Alright PF girls, pool party at Star's house!!!!!!


----------



## John 5

I'm dead. The pool, the view, the boots, the jeans... all freakin' great.


----------



## asl_bebes

Your new house is just amazing ... love the pool!  A beautiful house for a beautiful girl ... congrats on your new home!


----------



## H_addict

Danica said:
			
		

> Wow! the walkway up to the pool is just gorgeous!! I'm sure that view is just going to be beautiful, especially at night. *Alright PF girls, pool party at Star's house*!!!!!!


 
Oh yeah!!!


----------



## londondolly

Loving the LV boots! Gorgeous! Now I want a pair for myself too!


----------



## Bag Fetish

star3777 said:
			
		

> english_girl_900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you
> 
> LOL ....YOU always make me LAMO!
> 
> Thanks Ayla , I hope I get pegnant again soon...we will be trying real soon ( I went off of my Zit cream...I am breaking out ALREADY  ) I have not had a pimple in 2 years! (I used something called Differin .01% or something - miracle cure) NOW I AM a ZITHEAD! AAAAAAHHHH -I was not really ready for that shock, 2 weeks off the cream and I am breaking out :censor:  ! Just needed to vent...sorry for the rant.
> Thanks Munchkyn, I thought nobody liked them!
> Nikki76, thx my poodle is the best doggie!
> Danica, Deluxe duck - thank -you,
> Envyme - any time!
> Chickee and LV addict ARE YOU GUYS CRAZY! I JUST SPENT $$$!@)) #%^&$$ ON GOATSKIN BOOTS, FahhhGET ABOUT IT! Here's a pic of the new pool though, from new house! I will update it, but I just cannot believe I will have a pool!!!!With a view!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you moved to your new house already Star?
> The view is tdf!!
Click to expand...


----------



## icechampagne

Wow I'm so jealous!!  I love EVERYTHING..especially your pool! the view is just amazing. heheh I'd love to see pics of your house


----------



## broken.bones

wow. all i have is a silver michael kors bag and some rafe bags...

jealous.


----------



## star3777

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> star3777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you moved to your new house already Star?
> The view is tdf!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, we really need to renovate many parts of it so it will take atleast a year. My currant house took 2 years to renovate so I don't know when I will actually move...reno's just keep going on and on...Look at the tomatoes growing in garden! For me, in Canada, that is just bizarre!  The mini Veggie garden is behind the two tree's..
> 
> Thanks evryone, maybe many years from now we will party at my place!
Click to expand...


----------



## rainbow_rose

* Star, Your home is FABULOUS! Totally gorgeous, the gardens are amazing, and that view, OMG! *
*I could look over your pool side all day and not get bored lol!*
*Your a very luck gal! lol!*
*Thanks so much for posting the pix!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## Buttery

Beautiful pics! I love the pool, but _especially _the garden.


----------



## nativenydesigns

WOW!!! You seriously have it ALL, Star! Congratulations on your new house-too bad it wasn't 2000 miles south cause I'd be over every other day to swim in that pool!


----------



## star3777

rainbow_rose said:
			
		

> * Star, Your home is FABULOUS! Totally gorgeous, the gardens are amazing, and that view, OMG! *
> *I could look over your pool side all day and not get bored lol!*
> *Your a very luck gal! lol!*
> *Thanks so much for posting the pix!*
> *xxxRosexxx*


Oh thank you so much, I feel VERY lucky! A POOL! Brings tears to my eyes....I love water.
Buttery thank-you, the view and garden is such a bonus! 
Nativenydesigns - the night you told me about your new house(you posted here!), I got the same news...I thought it was so coincidental! Strange ay? I wish I could enjoy this pool for more than 3 months out of the year too, boohoo.
 Here is a better picture of view from other part of garden...(also half of my Turbo,he,he... )


----------



## taco

star3777 said:
			
		

> Oh thank you so much, I feel VERY lucky! A POOL! Brings tears to my eyes....I love water.
> Buttery thank-you, the view and garden is such a bonus!
> Nativenydesigns - the night you told me about your new house(you posted here!), I got the same news...I thought it was so coincidental! Strange ay? I wish I could enjoy this pool for more than 3 months out of the year too, boohoo.
> Here is a better picture of view from other part of garden...(also half of my Turbo,he,he... )


Such a beautiful home & so inviting......
Congratulations to you & your family.


----------



## chag

Star! You have new house too!! Congratulations!! The view is AWESOME !! It looks like a castle!

And I love those boots


----------



## Sweetea

Okay..first of all, WOW!!! and congrats for your new purchases!!   

Star as always you are fab with your choices of clothes, shoes, bags!! 
Your new boots are TDF!!! LOVE THEM!!
Who made them if you don't mind me asking? I love the tan color one best! Your pool and the landscape from you new house is WOW!!! It looks beautiful from outside. Can't wait to see the house's pics!!

Now, I wanted to see the pic of you 9 months pregnant because I keep reading the comments about it and how gorgeous your look but I can't find it!!! What pages is the pics?? Can someone tell me?  ush: 

Star you are a trully passionista!!!


----------



## Irissy

Wowza!!  New house too!!  I love it Star!!


----------



## shopalot

Star OMG!!!!!
That view is worth a million bucks!
I hope your reno's don't take that long (2 years) and you are able to enjoy your new home and pool sooner.


----------



## Karla

Star,

Your new house looks gorgeous!  Waht an incredible view you have!  Congratulations!


----------



## chag

star3777 said:
			
		

> Another pair of Marc Jacobs boots, they are completely different...and A picture of yours truely when I was 9 months pregnant about 3 years ago, I can't even believe I fit into these jeans! ...I took a pic of a frame, sorry for the blurr.


 Here it is!


----------



## simplyprincess

Ok Star we ALL want to know something....what is your beauty secrets???? You are super in shape, hair looks sooo healthy, skin is TDF, plus you had a child less then 3 years ago and you look better then some 20 somethings!  I bet you dont even have stretch marks on your belly like some of us do I am soooo envious 

Star your new home is beautiful, a beautiful home for a beautiful person


----------



## Sweetea

OMG! Thanks Chag! Now I see her. Wow! She is gorgeous even when she was 9 month pregnant!! Star I am speechless!


----------



## bellabags

Congrats!  I wish you and your family many happy memories in your beautiful new home.   I am sure there is lots of space for all your designer treasures!  Enjoy!


----------



## Khoipond89

That pool's some crazy $*&%!


----------



## jamieandaaron

I normally just read, however I wanted to express my AAAWWW over you collection and to congratulate you on your new home.  I am just getting into designer handbags and my new obsession is the Fendi Spy.

Can I ask what kind of diaper bag do you or did you use.  I have a 7 month old (and 5 year old) and I currently use my oversized LV bag, but would like a change.  Any suggestions?


----------



## fayden

jeebus star!  i want to see more pics!  love your shoes, but i know you bought more stuff than that!  how do you stay so hot?


----------



## Pelinaka

That pool is friggin amazing Star!!!   I looove the landscaping and the view of course


----------



## Vlad

Ok, it's been decided. Next year's Global Purse Forum Convention at star's place.


----------



## Megs

^ I second that!! 

Star... you know you are my idol- you are stunning, very courteous, kind-hearted, and SEXY!!!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

you look so beautiful pregnant. really . 

I love your new house. The view is spectacular and that pool is so dreamy . Congratulations on all of your good fortune.


----------



## nativenydesigns

star3777 said:
			
		

> Nativenydesigns - the night you told me about your new house(you posted here!), I got the same news...I thought it was so coincidental! Strange ay? I wish I could enjoy this pool for more than 3 months out of the year too, boohoo.


 
how cool is that! when I lived in Wisconsin a coworker of mine used their pool for ice skating in the winter-they put up rails and everything it is pretty cool. Maybe you'll spend the winter down here again next year and you wont need the pool because you'll have the ocean


----------



## luckycharm06

finally  a pic where I resemble Star....except she is 9 months pregnant in the picture and that's what I look like on a normal day (NO BABY!) 

Oh star...you are so lucky!!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^^  


Star - seriously...you are beautiful!!!  I love seeing your new pics.  They make my day!


----------



## star3777

Vlad said:
			
		

> Ok, it's been decided. Next year's Global Purse Forum Convention at star's place.


 
I have honestly had dreams of that !

Thank you all so much, I can't tell you how LOVELY and FUNNY some of you are and how HARD you make me laugh. 
I totally understand the women with the weight wonderment...my best friends have said -"I didn't think it was physically possible for her to look this way" after loosing weight when I was about 24. I never was a skinny minny growing up and ALWAYS hated sports, excercise...and the PERFECT girls (my best friends) had the greatest figures.I had a an o.k looking face so I was pretty popular in school with the boys anyway and in the 1980's it was not so IN to be as THIN as it is now. Jump to my twenties, years later and I see my rival enemy somehow in my home (longer story). She looks #$%&*# AMAZING. I said to myself that night that I was NOT going to be heavy anymore, the show "friends" was in style and everyone was getting SKINNY( I had to look better,secretly((so evil))I lost all my weight, could not believe my body was attractive and had a shape and NEVER looked back - even when pregnant. I am 40 pounds heavier in the photo than I am now, it took 2 years to loose the last portion of the pregnancy weight, but I will never go back to being 15 pounds overweight again while normal(not pregnant). My vow. I eat small portions of WHATEVER I want to maintain my weight and do not deny myself anything. I just never eat like a pig for a whole week or something. I also don't eat meat. I think that changed the whole extra poundage problem for me. ranting....


----------



## ayla

Yes ! You're awesome, a great sense of style and a vegetarian to boot ! You're just too cool Star !


----------



## Danica

^It's true!! Star you just get better and better!


----------



## simplyprincess

Star you are just beautiful inside and outside. I think the reason so many of us come to your thread is because you are so real! You look fabulous so what you are doing is working wonders. Now thank you for your secret.   We'll call it "Stars Weight Loss Program"!


----------



## star3777

ayla said:
			
		

> Yes ! You're awesome, a great sense of style and a vegetarian to boot ! You're just too cool Star !


THX Ayla Tofu hot dogs are my life. Only 40 calories each.he,he.(St Ives)  I am so bored with food lately, nothing is good. I went to a restaurant in London called "the woodlands", that is all I crave now. Another restaurant in FLA. is "sublime" - UNBELEIVABLE food. Not good Veggie restaurants in Que.  
Thanks danica!!!! 
Simplyprincess, that was really nice of you to say, thanks alot dudette. 
I want a Birkin *sigh* I have been looking at them wondering when I will own one.


----------



## lilvivi

omigosh! i wish one day i have much beautiful bags like u!!!!!!!!ur cognac spy and the dior leather doctors bag r just tooo....gorgeouss!!


----------



## enjlux

OMGOSH STAR! Everything is gorgous! You, your house, your boots, your body story, EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

At the moment (plz dont answer if this is too nosey) do you have a Personal trainer? What do you do for exercise? 

Thank you so much for sharing everything with us! You always make me want to work out! (and buy more bags!!)


----------



## tulemar

My friend , loren, told me to check out this thread!  It is amazing and really a fun read.  I am off to buy tofu dogs and more bags! Thanxs!


----------



## star3777

enjlux said:
			
		

> OMGOSH STAR! Everything is gorgous! You, your house, your boots, your body story, EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> At the moment (plz dont answer if this is too nosey) do you have a Personal trainer? What do you do for exercise?
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing everything with us! You always make me want to work out! (and buy more bags!!)


 

AaaaaHAHAHA - "body story" term ...lol

I NEVER EXCERCISE, EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. I will though, when I have to, eventually,... s**t. I have to stress that I lost all my weight by diet alone. I never  worked out my entire life. Just a good dancer, but I don't go to clubs anymore, so I really don't understand the whole thing myself. I hope I don't blow up when I quit THIS month. - yes, I am quitting shortly. I weigh 101lb today so it's a perfect time. I will eat alot the first 10 days instead of smoke and then apparently it's all about psychology. I will deal with that part without food. *big sigh*


----------



## star3777

lilvivi said:
			
		

> omigosh! i wish one day i have much beautiful bags like u!!!!!!!!ur cognac spy and the dior leather doctors bag r just tooo....gorgeouss!!


 
Thanks for the DIOR compliment  - just remembered I had it today , I will wear it this fall with new coat I bought today, or Le fab...can't decide which bag looks better. New coat is not a major designer, so pretty


----------



## wickedassin

I hope I didn't misunderstand you--but I think you inferred that you're quitting smoking.  CONGRATS!  I'm not a smoker, so I'm not going to even try and tell you that it's hard to quite since I lack the personal experience.  But I do want to congratulate you on your decision--your family will treasure you for so much longer!


----------



## star3777

wickedassin said:
			
		

> I hope I didn't misunderstand you--but I think you inferred that you're quitting smoking. CONGRATS! I'm not a smoker, so I'm not going to even try and tell you that it's hard to quite since I lack the personal experience. But I do want to congratulate you on your decision--your family will treasure you for so much longer!


Thanks Wicked:shame: ...frankly,I am so scared...*another big sigh*, I am going to die if I don't though, imo...(should I tell you how I really feel? )


----------



## wickedassin

You seriously WILL die if you don't quit--it's true. And unfortunately, it's usually a slow death that consists of unpleasantness and pain--both physical and emotional.

Don't be scared, think of this as a new battle that you need to overcome and to create the even better and improved Star!!


----------



## star3777

wickedassin said:
			
		

> You seriously WILL die if you don't quit--it's true. And unfortunately, it's usually a slow death that consists of unpleasantness and pain--both physical and emotional.
> 
> Don't be scared, think of this as a new battle that you need to overcome and to create the even better and improved Star!!


 
AAAch, I am just not like that, I am not into improved star direction or I will stress out about all the years I have been smoking...I just think I will say no and try not to think about it and get used to crying when I do. Not improved star, but deprived of my LOVE for the cigarette, whaaaaaaaahahaha...(sobbing, curled up in a ball)(just kidding )I am so not ready to ever quit, I just have to. I feel so out of control with this really. Thanks for your support Wicked I will post when I do.


----------



## *jennifer*

wow, i just saw pics of the fab LE LV bags you had (i love love the mizi vienna) and then fast-forwarded to find your fantastic pool and house view shots...
*faints*


----------



## ditzeechick

Star, your place is really beautiful.  and your garden looks perfect for afternoon tea parties!  hehe.  =)


----------



## bisbee

star3777 said:
			
		

> AAAch, I am just not like that, I am not into improved star direction or I will stress out about all the years I have been smoking...I just think I will say no and try not to think about it and get used to crying when I do. Not improved star, but deprived of my LOVE for the cigarette, whaaaaaaaahahaha...(sobbing, curled up in a ball)(just kidding )I am so not ready to ever quit, I just have to. I feel so out of control with this really. Thanks for your support Wicked I will post when I do.


 
Hi Star - just read through some (most) of your thread for the first time - you are beautiful, have lovely things and a fabulous new home (not to mention the bags - eek!). It's wonderful how you share your joy with the other PF folks! Just wanted to congratulate you on your decision to quit smoking - I smoked for 18 years, quit when I was 35, and I haven't touched a cigarette since then - it will be 20 YEARS IN JANUARY! You can do it!!!!


----------



## simplyprincess

Oh Star please quit smoking ok? It is hard...I know that. My family is full of smokers. My brother who is one year older then me smoked since he was 15 yrs. He stopped when he was 29. He just decided to quit cold turkey and it caused him to have nicotine poisoning. His body could not handle it. For almost a week he kept throwing up. But after all that he said he never felt so good. Yeah he did gain some weight, but he started to exercise regularly. Now I have another brother who is 5 years older then I and he is a serious smoker. He doesnt even plan on quiting. Even though he has started to experience smoke related health problems. If you want even more motivation to quit...my grandfather passed away due to cancer he got because of smoking. His death was slow and painful...he cried to me so many times for me to stop the pain. I could do nothing. To this day I cry when I think of him.

Star we want to here with us for as long as heavenly possible. Please Please stop smoking. (Plus second hand smoke is twice as deadly then what you inhale).


----------



## star3777

bisbee said:
			
		

> Hi Star - just read through some (most) of your thread for the first time - you are beautiful, have lovely things and a fabulous new home (not to mention the bags - eek!). It's wonderful how you share your joy with the other PF folks! Just wanted to congratulate you on your decision to quit smoking - I smoked for 18 years, quit when I was 35, and I haven't touched a cigarette since then - it will be 20 YEARS IN JANUARY! You can do it!!!!


Wow! Thank-you for the inspiration - I am 35 now so that really touched a nerve - thank-you.
Simplyprincess - You scared me, I appreciate your encouragement, but ya scared me, k? I am seriously sensitive with health stuff, I really like DENIAL. I will quit this month.  
Ditzeechick - love your name! thanx
*jennifer* - ThXxxxxx 

Chigirl - I recieved your PM me regarding the Bottega Vaneta sizes. I was wearing my Ball bag to dinner tonight so I took pics for you to show you the large bag on our petit frames...we can get away with the large as you can see, but the small is more flattering, If you need  pics of small bv hobo, tell me - I will wear it this week then Hope this helps
I still have not picked up my new Ball bag in Hazelnut and my Damier speedy from U.S They are just sitting there. I have to get them!


----------



## Swanky

Oooh, pretty Star!  That bag is SO lovely!


----------



## star3777

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Oooh, pretty Star! That bag is SO lovely!


 
Thanks Swank


----------



## lmpsola

Damn, star you are like everyone's hero!!!!!  Your pool is stunning!!!!!!  Your clothes, and shoes are beautiful, your bags are to die for, and to finish it off you are beautiful, sweet, kind, and not a show-off, girl you rock on!!!!!!!!!!  
  ood luck on quitting smoking, I know you can do it.


----------



## Buttery

Yippie!!!  I'm so glad that you're going to quit smoking. I'm also 35 and I never smoked, but I remember my mother smoking when I was a kid and I used to hide her cigarettes. She got so fed up with me that she quit. I believe she quit when she was around our age...and she had been smoking for years. She just stopped and never looked back. She did gain a _little_ weight, but she needed to...she was almost Nicole Richie skinny. 

 Try this: Whenever you think about smoking and resist the urge, reward yourself with something. It usually works well with something small that you can watch grow, like a fund. Start a "Birkin" jar or something. 
BTW, I _love_ the Bottega Veneta.


----------



## star3777

Buttery said:
			
		

> Yippie!!! I'm so glad that you're going to quit smoking.
> 
> Try this: Whenever you think about smoking and resist the urge, reward yourself with something. It usually works well with something small that you can watch grow, like a fund. Start a "Birkin" jar or something.
> BTW, I _love_ the Bottega Veneta.


 

A BIRKIN JAR - what a fantastic idea!!! I love it! I feel your encouragement!!! Thanks BUTTERY 

Impsola - you are really nice, that was really, really nice. so very, very kind.


----------



## dior24

star3777, looking at your fabulous collection, there's something missing. You need to own a croc birkin!


----------



## star3777

dior24 said:
			
		

> star3777, looking at your fabulous collection, there's something missing. You need to own a croc birkin!


HAHAHA , I KNOW!!!  I just don't think I will ever spend that much for a purse I actually have a limit. I would rather the Chandelier I saw today at Henrietta Antiques for $43, 000. Also, I really do prefer jewellery to bags. I wonder though....I never thought I would get a Birkin and I will one day, so who knows? - You'll be the first to find out!


----------



## ayla

star3777 said:
			
		

> THX Ayla Tofu hot dogs are my life. Only 40 calories each.he,he.(St Ives)  I am so bored with food lately, nothing is good. I went to a restaurant in London called "the woodlands", that is all I crave now. Another restaurant in FLA. is "sublime" - UNBELEIVABLE food. Not good Veggie restaurants in Que.
> Thanks danica!!!!
> Simplyprincess, that was really nice of you to say, thanks alot dudette.
> I want a Birkin *sigh* I have been looking at them wondering when I will own one.



Oh !!! Next time you're in Toronto, we have to go to "Fressen" - it's my favourite veggie restaurant. It's really cute since the items are all "tapas" and you don't get entres, they're all little dishes and they're all sooo good (and organic as well !!!). 

You'll get that Birkin one day, and we'll all be drooling over it I'm sure !


----------



## star3777

ayla said:
			
		

> Oh !!! Next time you're in Toronto, we have to go to "Fressen" - it's my favourite veggie restaurant. It's really cute since the items are all "tapas" and you don't get entres, they're all little dishes and they're all sooo good (and organic as well !!!).
> 
> You'll get that Birkin one day, and we'll all be drooling over it I'm sure !


 
YUMMMMMMMM....I am so hungry, I can't wait!!


----------



## chigirl

star3777 said:
			
		

> Chigirl - I recieved your PM me regarding the Bottega Vaneta sizes. I was wearing my Ball bag to dinner tonight so I took pics for you to show you the large bag on our petit frames...we can get away with the large as you can see, but the small is more flattering, If you need pics of small bv hobo, tell me - I will wear it this week then Hope this helps
> I still have not picked up my new Ball bag in Hazelnut and my Damier speedy from U.S They are just sitting there. I have to get them!


 
Thank you!!!  You look fab as always but I think I may try a smaller BV first like you suggested because I think I want it to be more of an accent piece (if that makes sense).  If you feel like posting pics with the small bag (with one of your fab outfits, along with some pics of the home, I would love it -- is that asking too much?).


----------



## winona77

I love seeing your updates.
Are you originally from Quebec? Everyone there smokes!!! I can understand why you are still mentally hooked. Everytime I go to Montreal I inhale on the street and get my nicotine intake for the day.

Also, your pool is amazing. The next time I'm in MTL ...

ps- where did you get this sweater?


----------



## star3777

Winnona, YOU MADE ME LAUGH HARD!!!!  You HAVE been to Que. hahahahaha 
The sweater is Theory - THANKSSSSS!Still giggling from your hilarious comment, it is just SO true:weird: . I am quitting real soon, DH and I are quitting together(g-d help us) this month, we just have to decide on the date.
Chigirl, it will be raining this week, I will post small black BV hobo. Works PERFECTLY with Prada trench I bought in Fla.


----------



## pinkbweakfast

omg!@


----------



## thanni

Best wish with quitting. The success rate of both you and DH quitting together is much higer than going alone. Nicotine is more addictive than heroin, but the health benefits far outweight the stuff that you'd given up. This will also protect your little one from the damages of passive smoking. Both of you can do it!


----------



## H_addict

That is ONE SWEET RIDE!!!


----------



## bijou

*wow* star3777 you deserve your own _subforum_ or something haha! 

you have an awesome collection and great taste in clothes! can i just lay in your closet? haha


----------



## Pursegrrl

Wow, Star, love the pix!  Fabulous everything!!


----------



## Baby Boo

as always.. love love love coming here


----------



## pinkish_love

OH MY GOD!! Where have i been!!!! This is heaven!

Star.. gorgeous collection.. house... car... figure...... EVERYTHING!

Enjoy it all in good health


----------



## icechampagne

wow..*loooove* the new car!


----------



## Pink*Petunia

Wow ~~ That is one sweeeeet car!


----------



## star3777

icechampagne said:
			
		

> wow..*loooove* the new car!


 
^^^Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Yorelica

Yay for both you and your DH for the new car  Its hot ! 

Please keep posting your recent pics as we adore them like a photo seem in magazines . You are gorgeous.


----------



## Cheryl24

Whoa Nelly!! That car is fierce!!


----------



## mellyjr

You are such a nice person to share pictures of your new home. Love that pool!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

what a great collection, i really like the black and green Mizi Viennas, they're lovely


----------



## puteribelibelah

Star you have such a great collection. I   reading your threads. Your handbags, your clothes, your house - everything about you is gorgeous. You are simply ~ A STAR!


----------



## H_addict

Star, is the pic of your new car taken in front of you new house?!


----------



## Buttery

Beautiful car!


----------



## magdalena

Wow. Your collection is what dreams are made of, really!


----------



## star3777

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Star, is the pic of your new car taken in front of you new house?!


 
YES!~!!!! 

Aaaaaaaawwwww, thanks everybody, you guys are so sweet too , I had so much fun here last night, I was literally crying with laughter(troll thread) until 4:00 AM in the morning. I just woke up and feel Like I have a hang over:blink: ...guess I am getting old!


----------



## star3777

bTW, I will post new cowhide LV belt soon, also new boots to match!


----------



## icechampagne

Your new house looks like a castle!!  Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## Bag Fetish

star3777 said:
			
		

> bTW, I will post new cowhide LV belt soon, also new boots to match!


 
 damn your thread needs a forum of its own.


----------



## shopalot

Great car Star, and your house looks very impressive!!!!! Can't wait for more pics! 
~Troll thread was fun


----------



## star3777

shopalot said:
			
		

> Great car Star, and your house looks very impressive!!!!! Can't wait for more pics!
> ~Troll thread was fun


^^^^^^ why, thank-you very much!


----------



## whatzerface

Nice ride! I would have some major speeding tickets if I owned something like that.


----------



## John 5

Awesome Car!!!! :d


----------



## ayla

Holy cow, that is one hot car ! Well worth the wait though..


----------



## julietcapulet

I love the BV bag, the car  (gorgeous color!) and the spectacular home! I also love the gardens, pool and the view! How stunning!


----------



## Nikki76

WOW...HELLO     that is a HOT car ! He must be so pleased with it after two years of waiting on the list...


----------



## star3777

^^^^Thank-you 

So here she is, my first Hermes bag ever! I am so thrilled, I adore this Kelly. She is 28cm,gold togo,gold HW.I am drooling. 
I have to go to an open house(school) for my son, so I will be online later.Thanks in advance,if you like my new gorgeous Kelly.   Dh bought it for me at Hermes!!!!!!!


----------



## star3777

It fits all of this and more!


----------



## jadecee

oh wow!  the Kelly is gorgeous!  Gotta love that.. gorgeous AND practical!  What a sweet hubbie you have!


----------



## fayden

u've done it again!  i love your outfits.


----------



## lv1011

wow, hot!
so is that your hubby in the pic holding you? how adorable!!


----------



## crazy arm candy

Star! Its a beauty! Suits you sooooo well! Congrats on the Kelly!


----------



## Minnie

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## H_addict

GORGEOUS, as usual, Star!!! LOVING your Kelly, outfits, pic with your DH, LOVE IT ALL!!! The bag is perfect for you! Enjoy it!


----------



## Sunshine

You are just lovely...!! I love your new bag...so excited for you!!


----------



## ajamesgrly

the Kelly is absolutely gorgeous star!!  I love your outfits...you wear them and the bag soo well...and I love all the LV pieces in your kelly!! super cute!!! and I see you poodle in the background...so cute!!! thank you for sharing!! I love coming back to your thread regularly...after seeing your post about the Orange box under the bed in the hermes thread, I've been waiting for the pics!!! congrats again!!


----------



## star3777

Jadecee - thank -you, it really IS practical, even can wear hands freee! 
Fayden,Fayden  - great to hear from you!!!Thanks So kindly!
Lv1011 - that night was hot! 
Crazy arm candy , Minnie, LV addict, Sunshine, ajamesgirly   - I really appreciate your posts:shame:  !!!!Thank-you


----------



## Sweetea

WOW!! Star that's really a perfect Kelly's size for you!! LOVE IT!!   
Congrats!! It looks gorgeous on you!! Love your outfits too!!


----------



## Sweetea

Love The Color Too!! Perfect!!!


----------



## nativenydesigns

I was following your thread in the Hermes forum and came here first tonight to see the pics-utterly stunning!!! The color is perfect and will match anything. Congratulations!!!


----------



## julietcapulet

The Kelly bag is absolutely beautiful and looks so great on you! What a wonderful gift! I love the different looks of your wardrobe. You always look amazing, Star!


----------



## glily

Star, I didn't know you had a dog!! And such a cute pic of you and your hubby.  Congrats on the new, beautiful bag.


----------



## whatzerface

Congrats on your first Hermes!! It looks fabulous on you! I love your beigey colored shirt, I could never wear it but you look great in it!


----------



## bagluv

Star ~ The Kelly Is Absolutely Magnificent!!! Perfect Size For You ~ Looks Like It Was Made Just For You!!!!!!!!!n Enjoy That Gorgeous Bag!!!


----------



## star3777

Sweetae - I love hearing from you thank-yooouuuuu!
Nativenydesigns - I am so happy ! 
JulietCapulet - thank - you:shame: 
Glily - he is a poodle!!!!! Thank-you 
Whatzerface - I am contemplating if I can still get away with that skirt being 35 and all, people think I am younger though?:shame: ..... I hope.
Bagluv -  your posts are always very warm  Thank-you.


----------



## tweetie

Star - WOW!!  I never really scanned through your thread before, and i can't believe how much I was missing out!

DH and I LOVE your Porsche (we're hoping to get that in a couple of years  and the cook in me is in love with your Miele appliances, which would look totally fab with my All-Clad and Nambe kitchen stuff... LOL, do you want to adopt a 29-year old??

And this doesn't even begin to touch your amazing bag collection!  Stunning... love the new Kelly!  Nice to see more Canadians, eh??


----------



## Serenity Now

Star, I just have to say again how much I love your new Kelly! And I think you look stunning in all your pics. You have a geat sense of personal style!


----------



## Marly

Wow!


----------



## sophia618

star3777 said:
			
		

> It fits all of this and more!


 

i LOVE all your 'stuff'!!!  you look so FAB always --- but specially with your kelly bag!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

wonderful additions to the thread Star.  the new Kelly and your DH is so sweet. Love the car too


----------



## english_girl_900

Aaaaaaah! Star, as always, you kill me. You are far too stunning to be real (and yet you are - I shall kill myself now) and you're an absolute doll! And you've got a heck of a hubby as well. You look gorgeous with that Kelly - major congrats from the other side of the pond!


----------



## Bag Fetish

star3777 said:
			
		

> It fits all of this and more!


 
 great bag, thanks for sharing.
BTW your outfits  are great too.


----------



## simplyprincess

Hehe..your plaid skirt looks like a cute school girls outfit   Your DH is probably smiling when he see you in it


----------



## Danica

Star, that bag looks so hot on you!!!!  That was so sweet of your husband! Your outfits are gorgeous too!


----------



## winona77

you hubby TOTALLY digs that skirt huh?? 
HA! Mine would buy me anything I wanted if I wore that!!! 
You look amazing, as usual.
Gorgeous new bag!


----------



## kellyLV

I'm Speechless......


----------



## Buttery

That Kelly is beautiful!!! That is the _perfect_ color...So happy for you!!! It was _definitely_ time for something Hermes!   

I also love the outfits! That pic with hubby is very cute.


----------



## BlueBunny

*STAR:

*Your bag collection: unbelievable
Your clothes: exquisite
Your body: phenomenal
Your home: breathtaking

You obviously have a lot of money and you sure know how to spend it. But one question comes to mind everytime I see your thread:
How do you find time to use everything you have???? I mean, how often do you use different bags from your collection? How much of your wardrobe still has tags on it?? I don't mean to be nosey, but I'm just awestruck by your material things. You are simply the epitome of  THE Fashionista!  Wear it all in good health!!!


----------



## Yorelica

Oh the gold Kelly - tDF!!!! Your DH is awesome - did he pick out the color for you? Hes got a very good eye it suits you soo well and yes it sure holds a lot of stuff doesnt it? 

Congrats on the first Hermes Star! I can't wait to see more to come. Btw you should update your entire collection sometime or have you done it and I just completely missed it? Because I'ld love to see the newly updated family pic


----------



## chag

Isn't it time to see the inside of your closet star??


----------



## icechampagne

oooh the Kelly is GORGEOUS!! You look amazing with it!  I always love looking at your new pictures just to see your new outfits. You have amazing taste 

I've said it in the other thread already but CONGRATS again!!


----------



## star3777

Thanks evryone! 

Tweetie! - HEY!!!! I LOVE it , it's good to be Canadian eh!  That is a SERIOUS part of my vocabulary, eh, but sounds like  this - AYE? It always gives me away when I travel, aye Tweetie? 

I have not heard from you English-girl 900 - where you at???????? What section in PF?????? Where are YOU????:weird: miss you 
Marly, Sophia, Harlem_Cutie, Bag Fetish and Kelly LV, Danica, I really think you are all so very nice !!!THank-you for your words!

Simply Princess, Winona77, -  That is my "lucky skirt"  You cracked me UP!!!!!!!!!HAHAHAHA!!!!!

Buttery, it was definately time for Hermes, but I need variation! I will never be loyal to one design house alone! I am still an LV chic on HIATUS!!!!!


----------



## star3777

Blue bunny - I really use all of my bags! I looked at 10 of them in front of me the other day and could NOT find the right one for my outfit! I change my look so often depending on where I am going that I NEED MANY!!!!!!   

I love trendy bags too!

Chag! - My closet is not nearly as STUNNING as yours! I will show the one I build in my new house when it is ready!

Yorelica, I know - I really need to update my entire collection with a family pic. Firstly, it is a big job! Many bags to disrobe. Secondly, I need to reunite the bags from U.S with Bags in Canada. I will eventually!!! 

Ice champagne, THANK-YOU very, very much!


----------



## tweetie

Star - woohoo, go Canadians!!  I'll be travelling to Toronto for business in November, so hopefully you'll be in town... I'm hoping we'll have our first Canadian tpf meeting


----------



## Kathleen37

Ahh, what a fantastic bag!! How lovely!

Truely a collection I aspire to! One day!!  

And you always look so lovely!!

Thanks again for all the marvelous pics! I always look forward to seeing them!

Thank you

K
xxx


----------



## Reena

Your Kelly is gorgeous!!! And you look fabulous, love the skirt!!!


----------



## english_girl_900

star3777 said:
			
		

> I have not heard from you English-girl 900 - where you at???????? What section in PF?????? Where are YOU????:weird: miss you


 

Awww - you're a sweetheart. I spend most of my time in the Balenciaga forum. I'm an addict! A very poor addict, but an addict none the less.   I swing by LV and the Celeb forums from time to time, but I'm mostly a bbag girlie.

PS Don't know if I said this already, but what the hey - your new house is sooooooo gorgeous. Matches you!


----------



## pazt

starr, i just foudn this thread.....all i can say is, step aside kimora lee!!

you're FAB. and my DH would really like to talk to your DH (re : cars)..........ha ha!


----------



## Pelinaka

The bag is gorgeous on you Star!!! You are rockin that Kelly so well.

I esp. love the last pic - lol.


----------



## gucci_girl_gg

ok star ive been following your thread for months now and decided that NOW is the time to make my first comment on your collection.  

I have to say WOW! you are a bag idol i mean you have SOOO many of them its every girls desire and i think we all know the hermes would be next haha.  I dont know how you manage with all them bags i find it hard to rotate just two LOL ohwell im sure ill get better with age  and a bigger collection haha.  Id love a fith of the size of yours one day and i ADORE that kelly on you it looks soooooooooooooo classy with anything you wear i bet! you always dress hot in the pics so im sure you do everyday!

haha now i just sound like a wierdo but i gotta admit i check back on here every other day or two to check out any new purchases haha :s but who blames me theres always a FAB FAB new bag or shoes or accessories on here to literally DROOL over.  

anyways im going to shutup now because i probably sound like a freaky teen whos harrassing you or something but im not trying to be lol im TRYING to explain how amazing your collection is... i think  so keep up the good spending... whats next? a birkin  lol!!! i think so hehe
Your whole collection is stunning


----------



## Virginia

i'm sure i've mentioned how breathtaking your collection is when you first started this thread eons ago but here i go again..

*star, you have such a TO DIE FOR collection!!*


----------



## star3777

Tweetie, I rarely go to T.O anymore, I was discussing a PF meeting w/Ayla a few weeks back cuz I thought I would be flying in alot for a kitchen that is only distributed in T.O for Canada, but my mind has gone in another direction, so I don't think I will be going. in any case, we Canadians should try and plan something one day 

Kathleen37, Reena, Pelinaka,  thanks for your nice comments and stopping in!!! 
English-girl, well that sucks, cuz your a funny chic and I am never in Bbag section, whaaa, I will swing by to see you too then!!!!!!! 

Pazt - HELLO!, your color 997 is insane, I hope they will be carefull, the lingo my dh used was beyond me!~ 

Gucci_girl_gg, I really Appreciated your post!  you don't sound weird, you sound nice and like you appreciate a goodlookin' bag!. I remember seeing you below! I see some regular's( ), who never post. Kind of freaky, so I am happy you finally posted, thank-you very much!

mrsjimmyh, I remember your posts and really appreciate your words now again, thank-you!


----------



## Roomyisbest

I am sure your closet is something fierce!


----------



## gucci_girl_gg

lol star i wasnt tryin to be freaky :S sorry if i freaked you out but i was in shock of your collection lol it just gets better everyday!


----------



## enjlux

Love the kelly! The color is so amazing. I just cant get over it.... I know i wont get it out of my head! STOP BRAINWASHING ME!!!!!!!

star thanks sooo much for sharing!


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

I'm speechless... you never cease to amaze me, star!


----------



## chanelbabe5

your Mizi Vienna!


----------



## Greentea

Star - just read your whole thread and it blows my mind! Absolutely stunning. Everything about you!


----------



## lovehermes

Star...you look adorable with the gold Kelly!!  So cute...the perfect color, size, leather and hardware!  Enjoy and wear in good health!


----------



## star3777

Greentea said:


> Star - just read your whole thread and it blows my mind! Absolutely stunning. Everything about you!


 

Aaaw thanks Greentea, that is really special coming from you! 
Roomieisbest, my closet is way too small for my stuff!, I bet every women's closet is too small for their stuff( except Chag  cuz her closet is a dream closet ,drool )
Gucci_girl_gg, I didn't mean you freaked me out, I mean the ones that NEVER post and are here when I visit. 
Enjlux, - LOL!
Ilovelouisvuitton, Chanelbabe5 and LoveHermes, - Thank-you!


----------



## Kat

Hey Star! Congrats on your gorgeous Kelly! Welcome to the Hermes family! I have to warn you though they are very addicting.


----------



## chag

star3777 said:


> Aaaw thanks Greentea, that is really special coming from you!
> Roomieisbest, my closet is way too small for my stuff!, I bet every women's closet is too small for their stuff( except Chag  cuz her closet is a dream closet ,drool )
> Gucci_girl_gg, I didn't mean you freaked me out, I mean the ones that NEVER post and are here when I visit.
> Enjlux, - LOL!
> Ilovelouisvuitton, Chanelbabe5 and LoveHermes, - Thank-you!



  You HAVE to be kidding !! LOL!! That castle of yours is hiding a HUGE closet somewheres LOL! If I had a third of your stuff I would build something to suit it for display!


----------



## annemerrick

Star...I need pics of your closet....LOVE your Kelly, and all the cute clothes!


----------



## Greentea

Star, how are you liking your new Kelly? Have you been carrying it much? I had to take a second (or was it fourth? Fifth?) look!


----------



## chag

Btw star .... thanks for putting my eye on Hermes...


----------



## luvmybags

Star I LOVE your kelly!  That Gold color and Gold hardware are gorgeous!!


----------



## Roomyisbest

star3777 said:


> Aaaw thanks Greentea, that is really special coming from you!
> Roomieisbest, my closet is way too small for my stuff!, I bet every women's closet is too small for their stuff( except Chag  cuz her closet is a dream closet ,drool )
> Gucci_girl_gg, I didn't mean you freaked me out, I mean the ones that NEVER post and are here when I visit.
> Enjlux, - LOL!
> Ilovelouisvuitton, Chanelbabe5 and LoveHermes, - Thank-you!


 
Yeah Chags closet is pretty fab!! i am sure you have enough room to make a huge walk in closet...


----------



## Audrey

Star you have the best collection on TPF!!  I love everything - your clothes, your bags, your shoes, your house!!  You are so gorgeous! Congrats on your new Kelly - the color is TDF! You are one of the most stylish women I have ever seen.


----------



## Vlad

I just PMed star and I think I lost it.


----------



## fuyumi

I can't stop drooling... ...


----------



## hermesBB

Love the new kelly!!!!!!!!

Have to come back for another peek!!!! LOL


----------



## star3777

Vlad said:


> I just PMed star and I think I lost it.


 

Thanks guys! O.K, Now I LOST IT!!!...I was in Boston this past weekend and I was staying at the Four Seasons. As you all know I smoke....It was a sunny, beautiful afternoon. At 2:00pm, I woke up (the past night had knocked me out he,he)..DH - gone, Nanny -gone, everybody out in Boston and I just woke up! I went downstairs first thing as I usually do to have a cig....btw, Sans makeup, hair in ponytail, wearing Prada trench and Kelly. Took a little stroll and low and behold stumbled upon Hermes! With cigarette in mouth, my jaw dropped open HERMES IS RIGHT HERE???? I screeched!!! I tossed the cigarette, opened the huge, heavy door and headed straight towards the SA behind the counter. 
I said to a very pretty girl - " do you have any Birkins in the back?
She said with a sigh - "only one exotic"

I said - "Ostrich?"
She said - "No, Lizard" I said - "what size?" 
She said -  "25cm" 
I said - "what color?" 
She said - " BLACK!!!!"
This is me at that moment -   
I said - "here is my credit card! ".....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am OVER THE MOON!!!!!!!!!!! HERE SHE IS!!!!!


----------



## suzie w

Omg!

congratulations!  again.

what could ever be possibly next?


----------



## english_girl_900

YOWZA!!!!!! Damn girl - its like Disneyland for handbag lovers in here now.


----------



## sratsey

WOW!!!!
Congrats on your stunning bag.
Lizard never looked SOOOOOO good!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

gorgeous star!!!!  congrats!!  um yea, most unfortunate ladies like myself would have to ask for permission from the hubby first!  then get shot down with "hell no!! r u crazy?  u just bought this and that....blah blah..."  ur very lucky....


----------



## chag

Stunnig star! Congratulations!


----------



## Buttery

Star, you are _CRAZY_!!! Beautiful bag.


----------



## Sunshine

Another fabulous bag!!! Now that you are creeping over to Hermes....do not forget about the other gems in your collection!!! Lv is going to start looking cheap...(JK)!!! Enjoy your new bag!!!


----------



## pinkish_love

Star.. had to come back here and congratulate you on all your new purchases.. each and every piece is beautiful


----------



## hautemom

OH MY!!!!  Your newest aquisitions are FABULOUS!!! I was already drooling over the Kelly, but now the Birkin.... !!!!!! Your taste is exquisite!!!


----------



## H_addict

HOLY SH*T, STAR!!! I come back to your thread to find THIS!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! I am doing this right now !!! Can't wait to hear more about your trip (how was the wedding and what did you wear?! DO tell!!!). CONGRATS!!!


----------



## danae

WOW!!!! what a marvellous gem, star!!!!!!!! you just keep getting better and better!!! after this, what's next? how could you possibly top this GORGEOUS bag? i'm intrigued!!!!!


----------



## Kishmee

Hi I'm new here and i ust saw your collection! OH MY GOD!

I'm gonna move soon so i'm gonna make pictures and post it all here.

Congratz girl! and keep it upzzz!!


----------



## bagluv

Star ~ I Just Saw In Hermes Thread...Your New Lizard Birkin In Soooooo Magnificent!!!!!!! 

I'm Glad You Had Such A Great Time!!!!!!!


----------



## Audrey

Star that is one gorgeous Birkin! Congrats!!!!


----------



## star3777

LV_addict said:


> HOLY SH*T, STAR!!! I come back to your thread to find THIS!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! I am doing this right now!!! Can't wait to hear more about your trip (how was the wedding and what did you wear?! DO tell!!!). CONGRATS!!!


 
Thank you so much everyone, your posts made me SO happy, TRUELY!
LV, the wedding was the most beautiful one I have ever been to , I think Jennifer A. and Brad Pitt. had the last one like that. I am NOT joking either. Each centerpeice had 7 or 8 DOZEN roses tightly put together, like a HUGE bouquets. Menus in gold leaf, Huge tents overlooking view of Boston, in Brooklyne in an Estate, that's for sure. Unbelievable, basically all it was missing was fireworks. The entire weekend was a huge party and I a have to re-coop tonight. Tomorrow I am sleeping in. My Dh's turn to take son to separation. Thnk g-d.
I am in love with the Birkin, the pics do NOT do it justice! They are all fuzzy when it posts somehow ( bugs me, but I am used to it,infact ever since my labtop fizzed and I have used this stupid labtop I am using now, the quality of my photo has changed arrggh.) I am taking more pics tomorrow to model for size on Hermes forum(got a request )So I will post them here too!
Thanks again lovely ladies!!!!
Oh yes, I wore my Dior bag and shoes with the most perfect dress to go with the nude collection. Perfect match,many compliments!!he,he


----------



## icechampagne

wow!!  CONGRATS!!! oh gosh it's gorgeous..Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## imgg

Your Birkin is TDF!!  Your Kelly is too!! Love, love, love all your bags!

 Boston is such a great place.  I bought my fist LV there.


----------



## shopalot

OMG STAR!!!
Your Birkin is TDF, has the Hermes bug hit you!!! LOL


----------



## nativenydesigns

OMG Star that Birkin is TDF fuzzy pix or not! (note I dont see them as fuzzy but I am recuperating from surgery and my whole world is a little fuzzy right now-lol) I think you should put together a coffee table book of your collection-it keeps getting bigger and better!


----------



## Diorchic

Whew, it only took me a mere two days to go through this entire post.  It was worth every minute  .  You are blessed Star...and what's more important you don't seem to take a minute of it for granted.


----------



## theinsider

Congrats! How cool is that  Lovely bag!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Congrats on the new bag, it's beautiful!!


----------



## star3777

Thank - you!!!^^^^^

O.K. I am about to post pics of Birkin, I wore My Dior purse to the Wedding though. I will post more in a sec.


----------



## star3777

BcBG dress, Dior Shoes, 25cm Birkin.


----------



## star3777

D&G skirt, white tank top, Dior shoes, 25cm Birkin.


----------



## star3777

Cavalli top, Diane van Furstenberg top, citizen jeans, cavalli belt, 25cm Birkin.


----------



## star3777

Moschino skirt, 25cm Bikin....Hope this helps you all, I had alot of FUN!!!!


----------



## stefyp

Truly gorgeous Star!!My two favourite looks are the one with the D&G skirt,so classy, and the one with the jeans,much more casual but very very cute as well...


----------



## jadecee

As always - everything is gorgeous and everything looks great on you!!  

Love the Birkin, LOVE the Dior heels, love all the clothing!  

Thanks for sharing and modelling how it can go glam or casual!


----------



## Sweetea

Star you did it again!!!  Of course I am not surprise at all!!     OMG that's my dream bag!! GORGEOUS!!

CONGRATS!!!    YOu are a lucky girl!!!


----------



## icechampagne

ahh GORGEOUS as always!!  I'm in love with your BCBG dress! & the Dior shoes


----------



## londondolly

WOW!!  I now officially *WANT* to get a LIZARD Birkin in Black!!! It's utterly divine!  

Lovely pics!! Everything looks gorgeous on you, as usual!


----------



## Pelinaka

You rock the lizard Birkin so well Star!!!


----------



## star3777

Thank-you guys so much ^^^^ I love that you visit me!  Thank- you!!!!


----------



## whatzerface

OMG Star...congrats on the Birkin! The lizard looks amazing!! I love the shoes and all the outfits too!


----------



## Queenie

Star, thanks for taking the time to give us various ways of carrying that beautiful bag. I love them all!! 

You're wearing the Dior Coeur leger ring right? May I know if it's made of crystals or??


----------



## harlem_cutie

star love the lizard. you look mahvelous as usual


----------



## star3777

Queenie said:


> Star, thanks for taking the time to give us various ways of carrying that beautiful bag. I love them all!!
> 
> You're wearing the Dior Coeur leger ring right? May I know if it's made of crystals or??


 
THank -you Whatzerface,Queenie, Harlem_Cutie!!! 
Queenie, yes that is the Coeur Leger ring in Diamonds on both sides of each heart...Ms.Joaillerie won an award for it's design, she worked for Chanel for over 10 years before working for Christian Dior...Blah,blahbiddyblah,blah, blah...  I adore it! They had a video of the Coeur Leger collection dancing on the Dior website, it's not working right now Thanks!


----------



## luna_

Wow Star! I have always made it a point to check your latest updates and i must say i wasn't shocked to find the lizard birkin on my screen after your latest orange bag under the bed episode! Congratulations on the great find!

I have to ask you two questions:

The dior shoes look divine! Are they comfortable? I could never last long on heels even though i am always tempted to buy them.

How do you lose all the baby weight? My best friend is pregnant and i'm trying to find out as much as i can on weight loss after birth because she is sooo paranoid about not getting back in shape!

Again, wonder-wonderful collection you have! i would love to pay for a croco-birkin with my credit card some day!


----------



## ladyzee

WOW!!! Your collection is so drool worthy and you have been so generous in sharing all these beautiful pictures with us. Use your new bag in good health!! Do you think it would be possible to see the Coeur Leger in an up close picture, I have only heard about this fabulous creation but have never seen it up close. Thanks!
Z


----------



## Reena

AAAAAAaaaaaaaa you look gorgeous, the birkin is gorgeous !!! Star, if I had your body, I would die happy I need to go and diet now Congrats on your fab purchase!!


----------



## H_addict

STAR, I commented in the Hermes forum but must say it in here again: YOU ROCK THAT BIRKIN, GIRL!!!It looks like it was made FOR YOU!!! GO STAR!!!Can't wait to see what's next!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

all i can say is congrat's and damn thats hot!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Be bag seems to be the  perfect size for you, again Congrat's


----------



## pazt

oh starrrr, and the blings! the blings are MAJOR! 

just gorgeous!


----------



## Roomyisbest

Congrats, the birkin is so fab! Love the ring too.


----------



## mlbags

Hi Star, as you can see I'm very new here, stumbled on this forum, stumbled on your thread and lo behold, got stuck here.... geez, just couldn't go anywehre else and I just had to go through every page of your thread... this is my first post and I have to post it here - an honour to you for taking time and effort, graciously sharing all your fabulous, georgeous stuff, ableit in a very humble friendly way.... gosh, I can only afford a tiny tiny tiny fraction of what you have !!! Sadly, I missed the pics of your new home... I went through all 76 pages but I can see they have been removed.... any online foto album with password that I can view (hopefully  ??)... 

I too believe you must be a celebrity of some sort.... You modelled so well and you just know how to put everything together for that very special, ooh so elegant style .... 

Do continue sharing please (don't ever get bored doing this please), you give me such pleasurable moments, just looking at your acquisitions! So very much better than just flipping through mags..... Glad I found you


----------



## simplyprincess

Aaaaa! Star! Every time I turn around you get something fab!!! You look sooo good! I LOVE your little fashion shows, keep it up You inspire me


----------



## star3777

mlbags said:


> Hi Star, as you can see I'm very new here, stumbled on this forum, stumbled on your thread and lo behold, got stuck here.... geez, just couldn't go anywehre else and I just had to go through every page of your thread... this is my first post and I have to post it here - an honour to you for taking time and effort, graciously sharing all your fabulous, georgeous stuff, ableit in a very humble friendly way.... gosh, I can only afford a tiny tiny tiny fraction of what you have !!! Sadly, I missed the pics of your new home... I went through all 76 pages but I can see they have been removed.... any online foto album with password that I can view (hopefully  ??)...
> 
> I too believe you must be a celebrity of some sort.... You modelled so well and you just know how to put everything together for that very special, ooh so elegant style ....
> 
> Do continue sharing please (don't ever get bored doing this please), you give me such pleasurable moments, just looking at your acquisitions! So very much better than just flipping through mags..... Glad I found you


 

You are too sweet!^^^ LOL, I am SO not a celeb dude!  



 he,he 

Everyone, THANK-YOU !!! for your AWSOME comments!!!!


----------



## chag

star3777 said:


> You are too sweet!^^^ LOL, I am SO not a celeb dude!
> 
> 
> 
> he,he



  I thought (and still think) the same thing! Then I think Canada... hmmmmm. Lots of actors AND singers come out Of Canada.. Celine Dion perhaps?? Hmm.. shes in Vegas alot of the time... the plot thickens!


----------



## mlbags

chag said:


> I thought (and still think) the same thing! Then I think Canada... hmmmmm. Lots of actors AND singers come out Of Canada.. Celine Dion perhaps?? Hmm.. shes in Vegas alot of the time... the plot thickens!


 
yeah... funny, i thot of Celine Dion and Star being the same person too.... but I don't think so as Star looks much slimmer than Celine !!!!  Yeah, a brownie for me, Star??  but seriously, you are awfully slim for a 35 yr old , mother of a pre-schooler... so jealous.... but really, you do deserve all the compliments here!


----------



## xLAUx

STAR, i'm speechless! you are divine!!!!
that birkin is absolutely HOT! 

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnie

Wow it is gorgeous. You are one lucky girl. You wear it great. ENJOY!!


----------



## naturale

Star everything from your marvalous marble floors to your neck is absolutley fabulous.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## naturale

edit my last post, I only said to your neck cause that's all I can see--but I'm sure that you're fabulous all over.


----------



## nerdbox01

the Dior shoes   
 the Birkin 

you have great style!


----------



## gucci_girl_gg

star the birkin is FABULOUS! it really was only a matter of time wasnt it haha! 
You look amazing with the bag in every outfit! 
Its a really really gorgeous TDF bag though! Congrats


----------



## Baby Boo

as always.. BEAUTIFUL!!!

i agree with the rest.. celebrity.. teehee.. dont ruin it and let us think we have a celebrity among us


----------



## star3777

chag said:


> I thought (and still think) the same thing! Then I think Canada... hmmmmm. Lots of actors AND singers come out Of Canada.. Celine Dion perhaps?? Hmm.. shes in Vegas alot of the time... the plot thickens!


 

BWWAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHaaaaa!!!

Baby boo, ya, o.k - BWAAAAAAAHAHSHAHAGAHAHAHAHA!!!!  

Gucci_girl_gg - it was only a matter of time, indeed, muhahahahaaaa...:devil: 

Mlbags, Minnie, Nerdbox01, Naturale,- thank -you very much!


----------



## chag

Uhh huh   lol!


----------



## fayden

you never cease to amaze me or blow me away with all your new stuff!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl24

Ack!!  I'm hitting myself in the head for not checking your thread more regularly!!!  We need special "Star alerts" in the system when there's a new purchase update!!   Major, major congrats on your new Hermes additions. They look fantastic on you.  Thanks as always for sharing such beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## Minnie

Haha we definitely need STAR ALERTS! Star i live vicarously through your purchases. Keep em coming


----------



## emmuna

wow! i'm breathless! your new birkin is absolutely divine!  i love how you modeled it as well. You are so sweet to show us the combos! wear it in good health always!


----------



## xoxo_jess

Holy crap your bags are amazing! i have the same gucci belt pouch!! 
wow i am so envious!


----------



## love,bags

Star, your Birkin is beautiful    and you model it like a pro (as always!  ). I adore those Dior heels as well... sigh!   Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## loren

okay Star, your new Birkin looks so perfect with you carrying it.  You are what Herme has in mind when they make their bags.  but I still want one for me now even though I am nothing like you, but I can get that birkin (togo leather nothing exotic) and again live vicariously through you.  Every time I carry my white gaucho I think of you and i feel like even though I don't look the part, I still rock the bag.  thanks for being you and being so supportive of us.


----------



## nyaao

This is the first time I've seen this section, and I spent over an hour looking through it!  I must say, star, you seem like such a sweet and nice person and _everything_ about you is beautiful!  I really had fun with your posts!!


----------



## Valerie

love your Cavalli top!!


----------



## Valerie

I am semi-new to this board...and have missed a lot of posts. Anyways around what page are the pics of your house? I would love to see them. I love your Dior shoes you got awhile back and all of your clothes. You seem like such a sweet person..you reply to every question anyone asks you! so sweet! have a nice day!


----------



## asl_bebes

Beautiful beautiful new lizard birkin ... absolutely stunning!  And of course, you look stunning as always ... absolutely love it when you model your bags!  Congrats on your birkin ... so very jealous here!


----------



## Haute to Trot

Star, if you had to choose one bag...which one would it be? You have so many beauties, I'm curious which one is your favorite.


----------



## svetty

Ok i have to say this, during the last hour or maybe two i was glued to this thread!!  Star you have such amazing taste and you are gorgeous! Hope to see more pictures of your bags and of you! Thank you for sharing!! I love every single bag you own and your style of dress!


----------



## star3777

loren said:


> okay Star, your new Birkin looks so perfect with you carrying it. You are what Herme has in mind when they make their bags. but I still want one for me now even though I am nothing like you, but I can get that birkin (togo leather nothing exotic) and again live vicariously through you. Every time I carry my white gaucho I think of you and i feel like even though I don't look the part, I still rock the bag. thanks for being you and being so supportive of us.


 
Loren, thanks SO much! I will be wearing my white gaucho again soon (winter white), I bought a coat in dirty white to match for winter when I was in Fla., never posted it. I bought it in Bal Harbour for a GREAT price, fox or some fur involved:shame:. Glad to hear from you Loren, Hope all is well!
Fayden, happy to hear from you too!!!!!
Lovepurses24, Minnie - cracked up with Star Alert!  I just bought Dior Winter boots, also another rust pair of boots,  Black Miu Miu top this week, I will post them when I get a new bag!:devil: (root for me: another birkin, birkin, birkin)......waiting, waiting....
Emmuna, love bags, Nyaayo,Valerie, Asle_bebe - Thank-you!!! Very sweet comments!
xoxo_jess - I also ADORE my Gucci belt pouch, I use it every now and again...like when I went to an apple orchard with my son's  class last week!

Haute to trot, my favorite purse is my red Irvine or green Clyde from same LV collection 2004/2005, such a stunning collection Imo. Thanks for asking


----------



## star3777

svetty said:


> Ok i have to say this, during the last hour or maybe two i was glued to this thread!!  Star you have such amazing taste and you are gorgeous! Hope to see more pictures of your bags and of you! Thank you for sharing!! I love every single bag you own and your style of dress!


 
You are very kind ! Thank-you! ^^^

Haute to trot, here are my 2 all time favorites, I am happy you reminded me to take them out of their dustbags. Perfect time of year to wear them!


----------



## Haute to Trot

So beautiful!! I love those!


----------



## m1gr31n!

annemerrick said:


> Star...I need pics of your closet....LOVE your Kelly, and all the cute clothes!


 
I also wanted to see a pic of your closet, Star. It's my first time to stumble on this thread and I was just hooked....and  I love all your pics and your humbleness inspite of being so blessed. Keep the pics coming..


----------



## H_addict

STAR, how's your baby enjoying school? Can't wait to see all the new buys!!! And I AM rooting for you to get another Birkin!!! I KNOW your DH has it hidden somewhere already!!!


----------



## enjlux

Hey Star! Omgosh the new birkin is amazing!! I've seen some lizard ones but I thought it was sort of gross I mean Lizard sking?!?! But after I saw this wow!!! I love it! It is a perfect size, and I would never get anything other color but black!!
p.s. have you noticed how all the hermes board-ies have started to float over here! Good politics, a little bit of everything to attract everyone!!


----------



## imgg

star3777 said:


> You are very kind ! Thank-you! ^^^
> 
> Haute to trot, here are my 2 all time favorites, I am happy you reminded me to take them out of their dustbags. Perfect time of year to wear them!



Star,

I would love to see this bag on your arm.  Please take a picture of her next time you're wearing her.  It's such a pretty bag, I am dying to see how it looks on.


----------



## daffyduck

Hi Star3777,

I'm a newbie as you can see. I just finished reading your entire thread and it took me over 3 hours! After reading every single pages, I have to say, I became a fan of your collection and you deserve to get my first posting ever in the entire TPF. I normally just read through the different threads and never got the nerve to post a reply until I came across your posts. I wished I visited your posts sooner. I wasn't able to see how your house looks like, but based on your great sense of style and from everyone's compliments, I can only imagine how beautiful is must be. You sound like a very sincere, genuine, beautiful and down to earth person, not to mention in great shape, too, so therefore you deserve all the good things you have in your life. Thanks for sharing your great collections and your wonderful adventures on your travels. Your username suits you well. From all the positive responses you received on your posts, I think you are the biggest "Star" in TPF. Glad to have a real person as a star that is not a celebrity, but I think you have become a TPF celebrity already!

TPF is the greatest forum. Everyone seems to be so friendly and positive. I'm glad that I'm a member!


----------



## chloehandbags

Wow!!! Beautiful, extensive collection and a beautiful kitchen, too (I also have Blue Pearl Granite!  ).

I particularly like that gorgeous Hologram Hobo Spy and your BVs.


----------



## star3777

Haute to trot - thank -you  

m1gr31n! - ...my closet is so messy since I joined the PF, the purses have taken over....will build a closet with an island like Chags in new house...If I am still a mess(probably will be), I will NOT EVA take a pic, actually, I will take it when it is empty !!! Why does everybody think that I am so humble??? My family doesn't think so! ... Thank - you, sincerely 

LV_addict, He is having hard time leaving mommy actually, but it's getting better, tomorrow is a new day! ...I know DH has one too! - He is so obvious...waiting, waiting...when 

enjlux - Thanks, I need variety!!!  

imgg - Yes, I will take pics of me wearing Clyde when I have the chance!!!

Daffyduck - I am really touched by your post and time that you took to read my collection. Your comments were really generous, thank-you. DH wanted exterior pics out. Here is a pic of my new bedroom door, new fixture to go with room's boiserie and where I will probably take pics from in the future.

Chloehandbags - Thank-you!, I will miss our blue pearl, I am thinking of white or Ivory Onyx for my kitchen although the entire world has told me that I would be crazy, due to staining...I am working on finding some kind of sealer for Onyx, if anybody knows...Chag???...Chloe, I love my BV's too, still have one waiting not seen ever in U.S...I got it from NM ages ago!!! ...I gave my hologram Hobo to my sister, she loves it.


----------



## nyaao

Wow!!! Yes, please do post interior pics; it is understandable why your DH wouldn't want exterior ones.. But I say go all out with the inside!!  Your door is so interesting.. it makes me think you live in one of those castles in old Montreal, hahaha...


----------



## bagluv

Hi Star!!! How Are You Doll??? I Couldn't Sleep (Allergies!).....I Thought: Lets Go Look @ Star's Ultra Amazing Collection!!!!! Guess What I'm Feeling So Much Better!!!!!!! .........It's Such A Pleasure To Be Over Here (As Always ~ Everything Is So Beautiful!!!)!!!!!  You Are An Absolute Treasure.....Talk To You Soon!!!   

***My Husband Can't Believe I'm Up ~ I've Had No Sleep This Week...


----------



## m1gr31n!

Star, thanks for posting the pics of your new bedroom door..they're wow, wow, wow...it's already 9:30pm where I am and I'm still working...almost sleepy but after seeing your pics, I can now stay awake. You're amazing as always.


----------



## mischa

congrats star, both for the kelly and the birkin!!they are breathtaking and look great on you


----------



## fluffhead

I am also a newbie, as seen by this being my very first post...but, I just wanted to compliment your bag collection, it is what all women aspire to!!!


----------



## daffyduck

Thanks Star! Your door & chandelier are beautiful and of course the borders and the walls, too. Love the colors! Your have a magnificient taste of style. By the look of how your interior looks like, I'm sure the exterior of your house is just as beautiful. Can't blame your DH for being protective, my DH would be the same way. You picked him, so he must be just as beautiful like everything else you own.   It's always a pleasure to visit your thread and see what's new in Star's exciting lifestyle!


----------



## Danica

Oh my gosh Star, you're moving into a palace, aren't you?!!! It's really gorgeous!!!!  I love your door!!!! lol


----------



## icechampagne

woww gorgeous, gorgeous door!!


----------



## julietcapulet

The door is so beautiful and exquisite! I love the detail! So palatial!


----------



## ckchou888

Wow, I just stumbled upon this website and I start reading you thread. You have alot of bags! And you know how to carry them well, and you dress really nice too, and it seems you have a gorgeous house. Hmm, time to tell hubby to make more money! Lol. Do you keep all your bags or do you sell them? Cause if you are I am interested! Hmm, you inspire me to start a bag collection...


----------



## SinCitySista

This look is HOT, and you wear it very well! I love everything about it. And to top it all off with a black Birkin (one of my dream bags) I'm speechless... You have the most beautiful style....WOW!


----------



## londondolly

Love the pic of you wearing red irvine! You look totally fabulous! Maybe I should use mine too!  It's been in the closet for too long now!


----------



## RoseMary

love your new birkin, so gorgeous!


----------



## effinhaute

I JUST joined the purse forum.. I know *late*. I noticed all the beautiful bags and clothing you had. I AM SOOO JEALOUS!!! 

I saw replies about your awesome beautiful new house and car.... but I couldnt find the pictures?! COuld you repost them PLEASE!! I am dying to see them... 


THANKS!


----------



## LisaS

Your collection of bags and clothing is just beautiful and you wear it all so well.


----------



## PrincessMe

Hi Star:tispy: Your Collection is Amazing! I have read thru your entire thread and it was so much fun! I have so many things to write after reading everything!! First, Congrats on your new house! The molding is breathtaking & i love the blue and gold colours!

Thank you so much for the tip on the Citizen jeans! they look amazing on you & you really inspired me so I can fit into mine!

I loved seeing how you bought & then put together your Dior bag for the wedding, looked gorgeous! 

And I LOve Love Love how you made the Birken so sexy!!! Your plaid kilt with your Kelly bag was just amazing!!

Your such a good writer too! Its like Plum Sykes from Bergdorf Blondes in here!


----------



## star3777

londondolly said:


> Love the pic of you wearing red irvine! You look totally fabulous! Maybe I should use mine too! It's been in the closet for too long now!


 
I know what you mean! I have to take them out already. I want to wear my clyde...it is raining here on and off all the time so it is a difficult collection sometimes.  

Thank - you everyone .....I can't stop thinking of JPG's now . I tried one on a long time ago and it was huge on me, but I want one....I hate when you love a bag that does not look so great on yourself. Anyhow, I am still wishfully considering this 16" long bag


----------



## star3777

PrincessMe said:


> Hi Star:tispy: Your Collection is Amazing! I have read thru your entire thread and it was so much fun! I have so many things to write after reading everything!! First, Congrats on your new house! The molding is breathtaking & i love the blue and gold colours!
> 
> Thank you so much for the tip on the Citizen jeans! they look amazing on you & you really inspired me so I can fit into mine!
> 
> I loved seeing how you bought & then put together your Dior bag for the wedding, looked gorgeous!
> 
> And I LOve Love Love how you made the Birken so sexy!!! Your plaid kilt with your Kelly bag was just amazing!!
> 
> Your such a good writer too! Its like Plum Sykes from Bergdorf Blondes in here!


 
Wow!  Thank-you VERY much!!!! PrincessMe!


----------



## ShoooSh

Collection #1


----------



## RenataM

After getting distracted from my work for the last 2.5 hours I am done reading this thread and I just can't believe how amazing your collection is Star . I was waiting for something good to warant my first post and I think I found a reason.

All your bags are beautiful, I hope to have such an amazing collection one day! 
I missed you DH's car pictures, what kind of car does he drive? My DH is a race car driver (and I'm working towards my race license)so you can imagine how excited I was when I read all he comments about his sweet ride. Cars and purses are some of the things I love most


----------



## KKRISTI

Oh MY!!! So much to read and so much to see.  Gosh where did I leave off?  In any case... Star.... you are the STAR !!!  Everything is beautiful and so are you.


----------



## chag

RenataM said:


> After getting distracted from my work for the last 2.5 hours I am done reading this thread and I just can't believe how amazing your collection is Star . I was waiting for something good to warant my first post and I think I found a reason.
> 
> All your bags are beautiful, I hope to have such an amazing collection one day!
> I missed you DH's car pictures, what kind of car does he drive? My DH is a race car driver (and I'm working towards my race license)so you can imagine how excited I was when I read all he comments about his sweet ride. Cars and purses are some of the things I love most



2.5 hours lol! I feel it!! #1 collection star   you're fabulous


----------



## winona77

OKay, WAIT...
Did you say the wedding in Boston was as nice as Pitt's and Anistons?? Doea that mean you attended that wedding?!?!
Hmmmmm. 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the D&G outfit with the Birkin.
Hands down my favourite.


----------



## Wild_Rose

winona77 said:


> OKay, WAIT...
> Did you say the wedding in Boston was as nice as Pitt's and Anistons?? Doea that mean you attended that wedding?!?!
> Hmmmmm.


OMG don't tell me you were at Brad and Jen's wedding!


----------



## svetty

This seriously became my favorite thread to visit! The moldings on your doors are sooo beautiful!!!! I was wondering whats that sweater you are wearing with Red Irvine? I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## enjlux

^^ Did I hear BRAD!!! even if its not him, I bet its someone we all no!!!!


----------



## handbag addict

Amazing collection!!!!Love your Kelly and your new baby-THE BIRKIN!! I also like the red LV-such a beautiful piece! Congratulations!


----------



## Greentea

Star, your house looks like a palace!!! Amazing!
And I thought I wanted a 30cm Birkin next but after seeing your pictures, I want a 25cm! They are so cute and chic!! Love the lizard, too.


----------



## NYCBelle

OMG!!!

When I grow up I wanna be just like Star!!!   

Your collection is awesome!    I love it all!  

I think if we all walked into your closet we'd be like Carrie in that Vogue closet episode lol!


----------



## wellow

Star,

Any updates on purchase lately? Hehehe.. kind of curious... since you've become my icon.. Come to think of it.. you've been rather MIA these days...


----------



## mellyjr

Star- 

The picture of your door and light fixture are beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## H_addict

wellow said:


> Star,
> 
> Any updates on purchase lately? Hehehe.. kind of curious... since you've become my icon.. Come to think of it.. *you've been rather MIA these days*...


 

I am hoping she is SHOPPING up a storm!!!


----------



## fire_eyed_freak

I have to say that I have just gone through all 81 pages of this thread!  Yay for me!  Actually I am in class right now, this one lasts for three hours and the professor is so boring! I am so glad I brought my laptop... But Star I wanted to congragulate you on all your bags.  They are absolutly gorgeous!


----------



## star3777

LV_addict said:


> I am hoping she is SHOPPING up a storm!!!


 
I Know I have been MIA for a week now...so busy, family from out of town visited...and YES I SHOPPED up a storm...* BIg Sigh*... not one bag yet, still waiting for a Birkin  and was assured that it will come soon...grrrr...
I bought an Ungaro winter coat, Dkny winter ccoat, Juicy boots ( I know these will be everyones favorites), Missoni sweater, Atleast 8 pairs of citizens...Black skinny's, 2 jean washhes of skinny's, biege cords bootcut, 2 reg jeans bootcut, 2 more black bootcuts. New HOT leather jacket that looks like VB's in this picture and I want the BIRKIN SHE IS HOLDING for the same outfit!!!Oh ya 2 more Armani sweater's..... NOW I NEED A BAG TO POST the pics!!!!  I will post my clyde with something one of these days, although it is SO dark and GREY here the Pic's may suck!!! It is raining all the time, I was wearing my new suede Juicy boots and it started to rain Thank g-d I told them to spray them when I bought them! My Dior boots that I bought 2 weeks ago are so comfy. I bought the skinny's for these 2 pairs of boots that go up to my knees. Then I bought 2 Freelance boots, black, brown, and 3 more pairs of winter boots, white, black and brown again in a different style and costume Nationale boots in tan/whiskey!. I will post a group picture of them. I guess I miss buying bags...this waiting for a Birkin is really hard and I am tempted constantly to buy a bag, but I must save for bag $$$ for a Birkin! 
Thank-you Everyone for your AWSOME POSTS!!   I want to take the time to post pics, but it's been realky busy and dark and ugly weather...that's why I bought all of this winter gear!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

^^^wow!  well I for one am waiting for the fashion show!


----------



## daffyduck

Nice to hear from you Star, you've been MIA for awhile, us fans can't wait for your fashion show!


----------



## star3777

star3777 said:


> I Know I have been MIA for a week now...so busy, family from out of town visited...and YES I SHOPPED up a storm...* BIg Sigh*... not one bag yet, still waiting for a Birkin and was assured that it will come soon...grrrr...
> I bought an Ungaro winter coat, Dkny winter ccoat, Juicy boots ( I know these will be everyones favorites), Missoni sweater, Atleast 8 pairs of citizens...Black skinny's, 2 jean washhes of skinny's, biege cords bootcut, 2 reg jeans bootcut, 2 more black bootcuts. New HOT leather jacket that looks like VB's in this picture and I want the BIRKIN SHE IS HOLDING for the same outfit!!!Oh ya 2 more Armani sweater's..... NOW I NEED A BAG TO POST the pics!!!! I will post my clyde with something one of these days, although it is SO dark and GREY here the Pic's may suck!!! It is raining all the time, I was wearing my new suede Juicy boots and it started to rain Thank g-d I told them to spray them when I bought them! My Dior boots that I bought 2 weeks ago are so comfy. I bought the skinny's for these 2 pairs of boots that go up to my knees. Then I bought 2 Freelance boots, black, brown, and 3 more pairs of winter boots, white, black and brown again in a different style and costume Nationale boots in tan/whiskey!. I will post a group picture of them. I guess I miss buying bags...this waiting for a Birkin is really hard and I am tempted constantly to buy a bag, but I must save for bag $$$ for a Birkin!
> Thank-you Everyone for your AWSOME POSTS!!  I want to take the time to post pics, but it's been realky busy and dark and ugly weather...that's why I bought all of this winter gear!!!


 
Forgot the picture of VB. Mine is brown...


----------



## bagnshoofetish

star3777 said:


> Forgot the picture of VB. Mine is brown...



sans the dirty old man checking out your ass I hope!


----------



## star3777

bagnshoofetish said:


> sans the dirty old man checking out your ass I hope!


 
LOL !!!


----------



## H_addict

Star, you shopping sprees never fail to amaze!!! MY GOD!!! I am too waiting for a fashion show!!! Tell your DH that Birkin better come out of the hiding spot VERY soon!!! 


*bagnshoo*, the dirty old man is VB's dad!!!


----------



## Danica

^ LOL! nice...  Star, you know how to shop girl! Can't wait to see all the new items!


----------



## Cowgirl

Holy cow - your collection is insane!! Gorgeous - but seriously are your kitchen cabinets stainless steel? HOW do you keep them clean? Sorry if someone asked this somewhere in the 31 pages of this thread... I didn't have time to read every post!!!!  

Beautiful collection. Probably worth more than my car. No, not probably. Definitely.:shame:


----------



## Chickee

The additions sound awesome. I just got the Juicy Snow Bunny boots they are so comfortable.


----------



## Chickee

NYCBelle said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I think if we all walked into your closet we'd be like Carrie in that Vogue closet episode lol!


 
 I think you may be right!


----------



## gmel

You have an AMAZING collection.....it took me a really long time to read this thread, but well worth it !!


----------



## londondolly

Just one week and you bought all those stuff?? OMG!    I can't wait to see everything!! Quick quick, Fashion Show! Fashion Show! Fashion Show!


----------



## theinsider

you know that we are not only waiting for pics of the Birkin...
we want all the other things as much as the lovely bag


----------



## NYCBelle

star3777 said:


> I Know I have been MIA for a week now...so busy, family from out of town visited...and YES I SHOPPED up a storm...* BIg Sigh*... not one bag yet, still waiting for a Birkin  and was assured that it will come soon...grrrr...
> I bought an Ungaro winter coat, Dkny winter ccoat, Juicy boots ( I know these will be everyones favorites), Missoni sweater, Atleast 8 pairs of citizens...Black skinny's, 2 jean washhes of skinny's, biege cords bootcut, 2 reg jeans bootcut, 2 more black bootcuts. New HOT leather jacket that looks like VB's in this picture and I want the BIRKIN SHE IS HOLDING for the same outfit!!!Oh ya 2 more Armani sweater's..... NOW I NEED A BAG TO POST the pics!!!!  I will post my clyde with something one of these days, although it is SO dark and GREY here the Pic's may suck!!! It is raining all the time, I was wearing my new suede Juicy boots and it started to rain Thank g-d I told them to spray them when I bought them! My Dior boots that I bought 2 weeks ago are so comfy. I bought the skinny's for these 2 pairs of boots that go up to my knees. Then I bought 2 Freelance boots, black, brown, and 3 more pairs of winter boots, white, black and brown again in a different style and costume Nationale boots in tan/whiskey!. I will post a group picture of them. I guess I miss buying bags...this waiting for a Birkin is really hard and I am tempted constantly to buy a bag, but I must save for bag $$$ for a Birkin!
> Thank-you Everyone for your AWSOME POSTS!!   I want to take the time to post pics, but it's been realky busy and dark and ugly weather...that's why I bought all of this winter gear!!!


Hiiii Star!!  love your collection!!  

Can't wait to see your purchases


----------



## icechampagne

*patiently awaiting the fashion show*


----------



## star3777

londondolly said:


> Just one week and you bought all those stuff?? OMG! I can't wait to see everything!! Quick quick, Fashion Show! Fashion Show! Fashion Show!


 
OMG! Yes all in 2 days, let alone a week, minus costume nationale whiskey boots:shame: ...I better be right regarding DH, or I will FREAK OUT!!! 

I WANT TO POST TOO!!! I have to find out first though, If I don't recieve what I think I will... ....I will post all the stuff with older bags, ...I have not sold any of them for those that asked in the last page or so. I WILL HAVE TO, if DH doesn't pull through!!!!!!! omg, I really hate to wait ...only a little more time until I find out!

Cowgirl, I don't know the name of product(can look downstairs if you need me to) but, it is cleaned with a special stainless steel spray from a kitchen store. 

Thanks everyone I will post pics soon.


----------



## enjlux

Let's the show start!! FASHION SHOW FASHION SHOW FASHION SHOW!!!! Star I hope you get the bag soon, I want to see the boots and jeans and everything!!!!!


----------



## katy 1368

bagnshoofetish said:


> sans the dirty old man checking out your ass I hope!


 
I think you'll find the dirty old man is her dad !!


----------



## BalenciagaLove

Awwww!!! I am so bummed that I missed out on some of the photos!!! :cry: 
I agree with Minnie! We need Star News Flashes!!!!   I am so happy about your new acquisitions!!! You look absolutely terrific and girl, you totally rock that BIRKIN!!!!! We want more pics!!   Some of us have to live vicariously through your purchases!


----------



## star3777

^^^^AAAAAWWWW you guys are so sweet! 
I promise I will find out soon, I can be wrong you know!!!! ... omg:shame: ...in any case, I love my new stuff, so I will post them when I am sure one way or another! thanjks again!!!


----------



## MissHavok

Oh wow! Thats nice. I'm so jealous!


----------



## pquiles

Star,  I absolutely enjoyed your collection.  You have simply the most outstanding one I've seen thus far.  You certainly rival Kimora Lee when it comes to the LV collection.  I just started collecting bags this past year and frankly I am living vicariously through your posts .  Beautiful style.  Be sure to let me know when you decide to share/sell some of your babies.


----------



## snowwhite

*WOW*--now this is a FABULOUS collection!!!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Shawnie

*Hello, I'm new*, it took me two days to read this particular site, boy am I amazed, I thought I had a lot of bags. All I can say is I'm enjoying my stay.


----------



## pinkarat

*Star your collection is insane!!!!!!*


----------



## pinkarat

Still,


----------



## pinkarat

Can someone hand me a damn napkin *please*!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Love the Judith Leiber!


----------



## star3777

EVERYONE!!!! I GOT MY DREAM BAG!!!! ... DH bought it for our anniversary!  I am SO thrilled, you would not even bvelieve it!!!!

Thanks everyone!!! I am about to post many pics of most of what I gabbered on about this past month...WITH GORGEOUS NEW BIRKIN!!!!!!   


INTRODUCING  MY FAVORITE BIRKIN OF ALL TIME!!! - A GOLD 35CM, GOLD HW, WEAR WITH EVERYTHING, BIRKIN!!!!!!!! HOOORRRAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## star3777

Meet the family...


----------



## star3777

-Anti-flirt body suit
-Citizen Skinnys
-Juicy Couture Boots
- BIRKIN!!!!!


----------



## star3777

- Betsy Johnson Bolero 
- Skinny Citizen jeans
- Juicy boots
- BIRKIN!!!!!


----------



## star3777

Armani sweater
Skinny jean's / Citizen
Juicy boots
BIRKIN!!!!!!


----------



## daffyduck

OOOHHHH Star! Your new Birkin and the whole outfit is totally TDF!!!     Let's be best pals...you Oprah, me Gayle! Your have the most OUTSTANDING Collection. YOUR FASHION SHOW IS A MUST SEE! You sure know how to rock it girl! You are definitely the QUEEN of Fashion!


----------



## wickedassin

Congrats!!!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## star3777

Theory Tank
Missoni sweater
Earnest Sewn jeans
Etro turtleneck
BIRKIN!!!!!


----------



## star3777

DaffyDuck!  You cracked me up!!!
Thanks WICKED!!!!!!   , Nice to hear from you!!!!!! 

The show must go on.... 

Ungaro WINTER COAT WITH A WAIST!!!
Citizen Bootcut jeans
BIRKIN!!!!!!


----------



## wickedassin

I LOVE the Ungaro winter coat!!  You're always fab!


----------



## star3777

LV  WINTER COAT WITH WAIST!!!! 
DIOR WINTER BOOTS!!!! 

BIRKIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icechampagne

Congrats on the Birkin!!! It's gorgeous..& Happy Anniversary to you & your DH! 

heheh I love your fashion shows. My favourite(so far) is the Ungaro winter coat!  You have the most amazing style.

ETA: I also looove the LV coat & the Dior boots!


----------



## star3777

DKNY Winter jacket 
Aqua Italia winter boots, white
BIRKIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chinadoll724

Keep them coming. I come to look at your pics between mag subscriptions cuz they're just as good if not better . . .complete with descriptions and names of everything.  I loooove your collection although I don't think my bf's a big fan of yours. Hehe, I keep throwing hints at him to buy me stuff.

*My fave so far is the LV winter jacket. The whole look is amazing.


----------



## gmel

Congratulations!!     

what kind of leather is your Birkin?


----------



## star3777

^^^^THank you Icechampagne!!! I FREAKED out when I saw it( Ungaro, winter jacket) in the window, walking by - so MIUMIU/PRADA -like. Also SO difficult to look stylish in a winter coat, but there she was!...

Citizen BEIGE cords that look green in picture 
BIRKIN!!!!!


----------



## daffyduck

Star...I'm all over that Ungaro Winter Coat,    you've got to tell where you got this  ! I have to try it on and can only hope that it would look as HOT on me as it is on you! 

P.S. HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! It must of been one heck of a celebration.


----------



## Janicemph

You are a fashion ICON !  I love your wardrobe and your handbags especially the Birkins!  One day....


----------



## star3777

^^^Thanks Chinadoll - LOL , boyfriend!!! Let me have him for a week, I'll whip him into shape!!!!

Gmel - It is MY FAVORITE, TOGO - Although the grain is not as large as my TOGO KELLY, ( I prefer the grain of my Kelly) They are the same togo leather. I thought it was Clemence when I first saw it. I HAD to call SA to make certain it was TOGO!!!! She said alll grains are different, some small, some large...I did not argue 

The next pics are for a member who asked me to model my LV Clyde, I just took her out of dustcover when I was in the DKNY get up.  Here she is...although the pic does not do it any  justice, as there was hardly any sunlight today.


----------



## julietcapulet

What a lovely addition to the family! It is spectacular! My sincerest congratulations! Enjoy!

I love Star's fashion shows! I adore all of the outfits! The Ungaro winter coat looks so amazing! The Juicy boots  are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

I could never have a collection like yours so am living vicariously through you... 

it is FUNNY how you do the fashion show...I LIKE it and your love for your Birkin and clothes and awesome handbags comes across loud and clear.  

Please keep posting...very entertaining..and so much better than looking at those glossy mags...here I get to see a "real" person donning the clothes with accessories.


----------



## star3777

DaffyDuck, I got it at a boutique that sells Ungaro "FEVER", try and find it, it has alot of rouging(don't know how to spell word)...IT IS BRAND NEW, Just in last week, so I am certain you can find it wherever they sell Ungaro. Hope that helps, they only sell one of a kind in boutique so nobody has it beside moi!!!...btw, a little pricey $$$ , but unique.

Janicemph - THANK-YOU!!! That is so sweet!!!


----------



## star3777

AWWW thanks JulietCapulet!!!  - btw, I love your avatar and name 

Plain_Jane_too, - that was a very nice compliment, thank-you...lol, my nanny cannot believe how I care for clothing when I travel,...as soon as I get to the concierge, I'm like - "need your steamer in my room PRONTO!!!!!!"


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

Star, as usual I love everything!!     this is the only thread that i check out everytime i come here.. aside from the celeb section part  Keep them coming! especially that you actually modelled your bag along with outfit & other accessories, that makes it very very special & entertaining


----------



## loren

Oh Star, another Birkin.  I am so jealous.  you look amazing, the way you pair your jackets with  your awesome boots.  Now, exhale, and happy anniversary to you and your wonderful DH.


----------



## BalenciagaLove

Oh Star!!! I love the Gold Birkin and that Ungaro coat!!! Absolutely terrific!!!    As always, impeccable taste!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Great stuff Star!! Congrats!


----------



## ajamesgrly

*Star...you look ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!! Everything looks so great from head to toe...your cute sweaters, your awsome coats, your TDF jeans and your FABULOUS boots!! Work it girl!! YOU LOOK AWSOME!!  *

*OMG!! and of course the new Gold BIRKIN!! hello!!!!*
*I'm always so happy for you...because you're the sweetest!!! *


----------



## daffyduck

I can't leave, I have to reply your fashion show again, so I can drool some more!   ........AAAAHHHHH, OK, I'm good!


----------



## daffyduck

daffyduck said:


> I can't leave, I have to reply your fashion show again, so I can drool some more!   ........AAAAHHHHH, OK, I'm good!


 
Ooops, typo, too excited, I meant to type "replay".


----------



## star3777

ajamesgrly said:


> *Star...you look ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!! Everything looks so great from head to toe...your cute sweaters, your awsome coats, your TDF jeans and your FABULOUS boots!! Work it girl!! YOU LOOK AWSOME!! *
> 
> *OMG!! and of course the new Gold BIRKIN!! hello!!!!*
> *I'm always so happy for you...because you're the sweetest!!! *


 
HEY Ajamesgrly!!!! Great to see you here!! thanks for that AWSOME compliment!!!^^^^

LOREN, Balenciagalove, Ilovelouisvuitton!!! I know you have been around as long as I have...look what PF forum has done to me!!!! I thought I would get a Birkin MUCH later on !!!

NYCBelle, Daffy THANX   !


----------



## MissL

Omg Star, I am drooling at your clothes, I am insanely jealous of you  . They look so good on you and I swear you look like a model for someone who is only 5'3! 
Oh and you have such a sweet DH to get you all these wonderful goodies esp. the Birkins   *wipes drool off*


----------



## ShoooSh

*faints*


----------



## english_girl_900

Good LORD woman! I'm going to run out of drool in a minute. 

Well, its official - you are the single most stylish woman I have ever encountered. You're rocking that Birkin like it was made for you! Congrats honey!


----------



## H_addict

STAR, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! EVERYTHING is BEYOND GORGEOUS!!! The newest addition is SMOKING HOT!!! HOLY COW!!! As I said in the H forum, it's five o'clock in the morning here and I AM WIDE AWAKE!!! My face is like this after seeing those STUNNING pics of yours  !!! I can't get over your DH!!! What a MAN!!! Wear the bag in the best of health, dear!!! It looks FANTASTIC on you!!!

P.S. LOVE all the new wardrobe additions!!! SO SO HOT!!!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*OMG STAR!  *
*Another fabulous addition to add to your already fabulous collection lol!*
*The birkin is TDF, the colour is so delicous! And what brilliant pictures, You look great as usual! I'm lovin Your Ungaro Jacket, gorgeous!*
*Happy Aniversay! *
*Take Care  *
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## danae

amazing as usual, star!!!! the birking looks fab on you, and I loooove the juicy boots and missoni coat!!!! but the birkin... WOO HOO!!!!!!


----------



## mischa

great additions!!!!
the Birkin is breathtaking...enjoy it!!
congrats


----------



## Greentea

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!! Isn't the Birkin fab? You wear it with such style and I LOVE gold! A classic color! Congrats!!


----------



## BagFreak

Gorgeous, breathtaking, fabulous, need I go on I could only dream of a wardrobe and handbag collection like yours.


----------



## Karla

Star,

Your new Birkin is to die for!  I loved the entire fashion show but especially loved it with the Juicy boots!  Congrats and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## xLAUx

Star..no comment!!!! words could be unavailing LOL!!

I LOVE ALL YOUR ADDITIONS, absolutely breathtaking!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS, you look fabulous!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

I read in the Hermes thread that your DH put a Cartier diamond bracelet in the Birkin?!  

He is soooo sweet!!!     What a great DH!   Congrats Star!!


----------



## Roomyisbest

Star, i love all your new additions. Just beautiful, especially the birkin..


----------



## carrie13

Star - Love your new additions - and that Birkin is TDF!


----------



## chinadoll724

star3777 said:


> ^^^Thanks Chinadoll - LOL , boyfriend!!! Let me have him for a week, I'll whip him into shape!!!!


 
 My bf saw your post and said he wouldn't mind . . .he said it's because he's seem pictures of your gigantic house, but i have my doubts. As long I get your hubby during the week and he buys me stuff, then I think I can overlook that.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Star i'm amazed at you collection and you just keep adding studding bags.

Happy *A* what a gift    I hope you wear it in good health and are over the top with excitement.

Again thanks for adding more pic's and sharing your treasures with us.


----------



## RenataM

Gorgeous bag Star... love the Hippo.
I just read your DH's post in the Hermes thread and it was just so funny!! He is very sweet.
My DH doesn't even come close to this forum...if you can't drive it then it's not very interesting.

Happy Anniversary...here's to many years filled with happy memories!

P.S: You look amazing with the jeans tucked in boots look... I'm 5 even so as mucha s I love the look it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## londondolly

I love your LV Clyde, its utterly gorgeous! You should use it more often! Its HOT HOT HOT!    

Birkin is gorgeous too of cos! No question!!


----------



## chag

Amazing! Truely! You have got to be the luckiest girl on Earth!! All those Hermes in what...? A month!! LoL!!! Does your DH have a happy twin I can park in my backyard??? 
Just beautiful star and as always you look mahhhhvalous!!


----------



## envyme

I can't wait till you get snowed in so that you can post many more pictures!  I love EEVVEERRYYTTHHIINNGG!! Happy Anniversary .


----------



## Minnie

Wow I love that Birkin on you. It is truly one of the best colors.


----------



## suzie w

wow!  everything is sooooo beautiful!  happy anniversary!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Congrats on the new birkin and happy anniversary!


----------



## daffyduck

Mr. Star, Unfortunately, I'm not one of the Hermettes, but I read your post in the Hermes thread. I just want to personally thank you for taking the time to post, describing us Star's reaction to your Anniversary gifts. I'm sure that it was a Kodak moment. If I were surprised that way, I would have been in the ER. You are certainly one in a million. Not many DH would post in the TPF to share and support their SO interest. I sure wish you can be clone. Would you consider doing a seminar for DH about using a Hermes handbag as a wrapper is the only way to deliver a BIG surprise? Star is very lucky to have found a wonderful man like you  and as you are as lucky to have found her  You both deserve a blessed life with good health, wealth, and happiness!  

To our  Star - What I would give to be in your shoes! I only have great joy for you and your wonderful life...NOW SHOW US THAT BLING!!!!


----------



## Haute to Trot

OH MY GOD!!! I LOVE YOUR BIRKIN!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!

I love how you modeled it over your shoulder. Was the 35cm hard to find? Also what leather is it? You might have said already but I was so taken with the photos I didn't read every word of every post in between.


----------



## thomasj93

I Love Your Beautiful Collection


----------



## star3777

daffyduck said:


> Mr. Star, Unfortunately, I'm not one of the Hermettes, but I read your post in the Hermes thread. I just want to personally thank you for taking the time to post, describing us Star's reaction to your Anniversary gifts. I'm sure that it was a Kodak moment. If I were surprised that way, I would have been in the ER. You are certainly one in a million.Not many DH would post in the TPF to share and support their SO interest. I sure wish you can be clone. Would you consider doing a seminar for DH about using a Hermes handbag as a wrapper is the only way to deliver a BIG surprise?


 

AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!  That Seminar idea is BRILLIANT!!!! ...Thank you SO much for your kind words!!! 

EVERYONE is SO AMAZING HERE!!! THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!! I really read each post 2 to 3 times contemplating whether I had the time to respond. I really do thank everyone for there well wishes and GREAT karma!!!!!!!   Hooray for everyone!!!!!


----------



## asl_bebes

star3777 said:


> EVERYONE!!!! I GOT MY DREAM BAG!!!! ... DH bought it for our anniversary!  I am SO thrilled, you would not even bvelieve it!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone!!! I am about to post many pics of most of what I gabbered on about this past month...WITH GORGEOUS NEW BIRKIN!!!!!!
> 
> 
> INTRODUCING MY FAVORITE BIRKIN OF ALL TIME!!! - A GOLD 35CM, GOLD HW, WEAR WITH EVERYTHING, BIRKIN!!!!!!!! HOOORRRAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


 
OMG OMG ... that is my absolute favorite color for a birkin! That is my dream bag ! Absolutely stunning! Love your Hermes family ... absolutely gorgeous!! And of course, I always love your mini fashion shows ... you look beautiful as always!


----------



## taygalchi

Wow, I just want to roll around in all these bags! I promise, I'll take off anything that might scratch them.  The Mizi and the Velour - WOW! You have great taste!


----------



## enjlux

Love the gold! Omgosh You make me want to go coat shopping, I'm still excited over the one I bought last year!!! Ahhhhh so much to buy so little time!


----------



## Moonlight

I've been reading your thread since I joined this forum... The members of this forum have said it ALL! There is nothing to add but to be repeated:

I wish all the best for you and your hubby... Happy Anniversary!!!!

*AND*

You've got STYLE


----------



## urbanwrunlmtd

Star I think that the 3777 in your user name stands for the amount of bags you have. Girl you got enough stuff to dress up a 3rd world country!


----------



## binky

Hi Star  your showcase is one of my stops everytime I visit the forum. You're one lucky lady! You obviously enjoy fashion and it's nice to see how excited you get when you have new stuff. Now you need a baby girl who will inherit your fabulous treasures! Happy Anniversary to you and your very sweet, thoughtful hubby!


----------



## urbanwrunlmtd

I'm sorry Star your thread is too long to read.  I'll just buy the book when it comes out!


----------



## Ke ai Bb

i love your collection, tdf!


----------



## imgg

"The next pics are for a member who asked me to model my LV Clyde, I just took her out of dustcover when I was in the DKNY get up.  Here she is...although the pic does not do it any  justice, as there was hardly any sunlight today. "

STAR-  That was I who asked you to pose with Clyde.  Thank you! I love Clyde even more than before!!!     As always you look _gorgeous!!! _ 

I also *ADORE *your Hermes family!!!!!  LOVE every piece!    Congrats and ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Eugin

Good golly, I can't believe it took my this long to find this thread and I actually went through it all! You have a fab collection and happy anniversary too.


----------



## fayden

you are the luckiest girl in the world.


----------



## Buttery

Congratulations on the anniversary! He seems very sweet!!!

I just saw all of the pics in the Hermes forum!!! The bag is beautiful, the clothes are gorgeous!!!! The bracelet.... *fainting*


----------



## star3777

aaaww Fayden, you are so sweet.
Buttery, How are you???!!!
Asle_bebe, I love that you love gold so much too!! I hope you are on a list! 
Moonlight, thanks dude!!! I try.
Enjlux, when winter comes(feels like it's here, wore Dior boots and LVwinter Jacket today! )Snowed a bit yesterday .....all I have in fashion, is coats and bags to rely on . ....All  - is covered by the coat. 

imgg, HEEEYYY!  Thanks for responding, I am glad you liked pics!!!
Eugin, Ka ai Bb, binky,  - Thank -you!!!

Urbanwrunlmt, Taygalchi, - made me LOL!!!  thx!


----------



## winona77

star3777 said:


> LV WINTER COAT WITH WAIST!!!!
> DIOR WINTER BOOTS!!!!
> 
> BIRKIN!!!!!!!!!




This one was my favourite!!!!

Congrats.
And funny as hell. Everytime I read "BIRKIN!!!!!!!!!!" in my head I actually squealed/yelled it!!!


----------



## superstar

Breath taking...


----------



## Irissy

Omg, where was I the past 2 months?    I love all your new purchases!!!   And the birkins!!   Ahhhh... TDF!!! 

I love looking at all your modeling photos!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

wow I just looked through all 88 freakin pages, and I have a paper due tomorrow that I'm not half done with! star, you are unbelievable! Such gorgeous things! Such gorgeous hair! Such a banging bod! Congrats on being you!


----------



## ver1982

You've got a wonderful collection! Love you Spies and Paddies!


----------



## happie_berrie

After looking at all your pics, i HAVE to say You are one hot lady!!! 

*Love* your style AND your fabulous body!!  

(I am perfectly straight don't misunderstand me!! )


----------



## star3777

Hey Winona , good to here from you! Thx ...*running over to your collection ...* 
Superstar, I agree, Mizi Vienna is really a beautiful bag!!!

IRISSY!!!! Where HAVE you been????  !!! 

ver1982, Thax!Nerdphanie, I hope you finished your paper  !!

Happie_berrie, thanx LOL


----------



## helenNZ

Hi *Star3777*
Hmmm, serves me right for not keeping up to date with your AMAZING collection!!!  Of course, my socks are completely KNOCKED off once again!  I love your new Hermes bags!!!  CONGRATS!!!    Thanks for taking the time to take HEAPS of pics!!! 
*hugs*


----------



## ricepot

star...  u r truley a  .  U r now my new idol...  I love your sense of style.  Your clothes r TDF, your handbagws r TDF and your shoes r TDF!!!  I can't stop     over your pics!!!  I can only wish that when I finish school, I can be as stylish as u and be as nice as u!!!  

please post more pics~!!!


----------



## Nola

Stunning, just stunning!!!


----------



## star3777

Thank-you everyone!!! 
I am so excited, believe it or not, my SA at Hermes has  something in the works for me!!!....I NEVER thought I would say this, as I have not in the history of my purse lovin' life, but, ....."I'm selling my bags!!! "(*said very quickly*)....I CANNOT ask DH for another purse!!!  ...I have to go to the dark side (Hermes), I need a JPG or Birkin soon!!! SO ... -  I am giving up my Whiskey paddington, Grenat 2005 paddington, my Gaucho!, my Dior detective in embriodered denim, spy bag in chocolate and .....Chanel 2.55 re-issue (hardest one for me).  Anyhoo, I am giving them to someone who is an Ebay seller, as I cannot deal with these kind of things,:blink:  P.M me if your interested, I am not doing this quickly, I am in no rush. I will let you all know what is "in or out"  - as Heidi klume would say!

Hermes :devil:  ......muahahahahahaaa... is  "in"  :devil:


----------



## Pinkarats

*Star* your collection is truly amazing!


----------



## Haute to Trot

So after getting your birkins, would you say they are now your favorite bags? I am selling a bunch of my bags so I can get a birkin. Here is the thing...I have to sell most of my bags to have enough to get the birkin. I'm hoping that I'm doing the right thing since I've never owned a birkin and I don't know what they are like for day to day use. Plus I know once I sell my bags I may not be able to get the birkin right away because of it's availablity (I want a black togo or something slouchy, 35cm with gold hardware) so I will have to be patient. grrr. Anyway, my real question is, in your opinion, will it be worth it?


----------



## star3777

Haute to Trot said:


> So after getting your birkins, would you say they are now your favorite bags? I am selling a bunch of my bags so I can get a birkin. Here is the thing...I have to sell most of my bags to have enough to get the birkin. I'm hoping that I'm doing the right thing since I've never owned a birkin and I don't know what they are like for day to day use. Plus I know once I sell my bags I may not be able to get the birkin right away because of it's availablity (I want a black togo or something slouchy, 35cm with gold hardware) so I will have to be patient. grrr. Anyway, my real question is, in your opinion, will it be worth it?


 
.....yes:devil: ...


----------



## Buttery

star3777 said:


> .....yes:devil: ...


----------



## newbee

oh my gosh.  you have a great collection.  amazing


----------



## enjlux

star3777 said:


> Enjlux, when winter comes(feels like it's here, wore Dior boots and LVwinter Jacket today! )Snowed a bit yesterday .....all I have in fashion, is coats and bags to rely on . ....All - is covered by the coat.
> quote]
> 
> Star- I just got back from sweden where I was prepared for rain and a little frost, but while I was there, there was a mini-snow storm. It snowed a little over 6 inches!!!!  I wonder what sweden's winter is like. Now that I'm back I got all my candles out waiting for an early winterush: .


----------



## Jujuritinha

amazing thread! impossible to stop browsing it!! incredible collection! and your hermés are


----------



## naturale

Star, that birkin along with everything else almost gave me a heart attack.  Everything is gorgeous.  You're exactly what I would be if I had the money.

Keep enjoying your luxury in good health.


----------



## chiaoapple

You look amazing with the LV clyde and white boots! 
And of course the birkin looks totally fabulous on you. The color and size are just perfect


----------



## cat_inluv

Great collection!  thanks for sharing ^^


----------



## ayla

Wow.. wow, I can't believe I missed this birkin unveiling ! Congrats Star, you lucky girl !


----------



## xoxo_jess

WOWOW!! i love your collection! and i love montreal! your so lucky to live there! i love shopping in montreal! its an amazing place! the ppl are so friendly! can't wait to visit again! want to go shopping?! lol


----------



## wai bb

Thanks for sharing your fabulous collection!!


----------



## xoxo_jess

Star, do you own any Christian Louboutin's?? just curious, cause you have so many beautiful shoes! you should do a shoe inventory! i'd love to see the boots you own! need some ideas for winter!


----------



## eastern_jewel

Star,

Wow!!!! You are truly in inspiration....  I LOVE all your bags, clothes and everything.  Your birkins makes me drool...


----------



## star3777

Thanks guys^^^ 
Just posting my crown jewel!


----------



## star3777

Few more!


----------



## boku

^^WOW!!!!  
You look amazing star and you have incredible collection.


----------



## svetty

OMG Star you really are a STAR!!!! this is just simply stunning!  Congrats - i can just dream that one day in the galaxy far far away i will be able to own one too!


----------



## nerdbox01

Love the size, color, texture...everything! congrats on ur crown jewel! where do you go from here????


----------



## star3777

I don't know


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ Damn that  bag is Hot!
Congra'ts


----------



## Buttery

star3777 said:


> I don't know


 
   

Congratulations!!! It is _beautiful_!!!


----------



## Jen Loves LV

I'm speechless.


----------



## hermes

I LOVE RED~~~~~~~~~~I am on the list for the red kelly~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Blair Waldorf

HOLY COW star! Drool to your jewel!


----------



## hermes

Is it the same bag? fabulous~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Cheryl24

Ssssss....caliente!!!   You are sizzling hot Star!!  Love it!


----------



## John 5

WOOOOOW.... Congrats on the new bag!!!! It looks amazing.


----------



## ch3rryb3rry

nice collection!


----------



## H_addict

hermes said:


> Is it the same bag? fabulous~~~~~~~~~~~


 
No, the bag VB has is Asprey.


----------



## londondolly

That's utterly gorgeous, Star! Congrats!!


----------



## love2shop

wow! so fab congrats star!


----------



## mewlicious

Star I can only come to this thread so many times because if I come more I might get a heart-attack from seeing all those beautiful pieces you've acquired.  Your red Hermes alone is enough to make anyone have heart palpitations. Gorgeous pieces as always!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Star, I just love love love when you model your bags with jeans!! That red kelly is of course just as splendid as can possibly be. 

I know you two were hiding in the basement for a while,  :ninja: 

have you two been out in the world yet??


----------



## star3777

^^^lol ...no, we will not be out for a long, long, time.  
Thanks everybody!!! Buttery, Bag fetish, John 5, londondolly, LVaddict, Cobaltblu,Mewlicious, Love2shop, Hermes, Lovepurses24, ch3rryb3rry   So nice of you!!!


----------



## star3777

^^^ooops! .... my new Hermes Enamel bracelets to wear with black!!!I can't seem to post them? they are in Hermes section, enamel bracelets thread ... I posted them there, but cannot here! oh well...


----------



## John 5

^^^^ Awww... that's really cute!


----------



## lvlisa

Well after 6 hours over 2 days I have finally read and looked at every pic on this thread. Star I don't know how to say this without sounding like some young groupie but OMG you are amazing. Just everything is incredible - the shoes, bags, clothes, your figure etc. I am so so disappointed that I didn't get to see the exterior shots of your house (but understand why your DH asked for them to be removed). If you want to PM them to me feel free LOL LOL I love real estate and often find myself looking the the houses for sale on Sothebys site. LOL 
As a Mum myself I would love to know what you dress your son in too. I have 2 daughters and will happily arrange a marriage between our kids if that's ok by you LMAO
Seriously sweetheart you live the life most of us just dream or read about and yet you don't seem to think you are any better than the rest of us. I am so glad I found this thread!!!!
Congrats to you and thanks so so much for being so sweet to share everything with us. You are a doll!!!


----------



## icechampagne

Ooh I love those bracelets!!


----------



## bernz84

Very nice!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## annemerrick

I love the bracelets so...much...and the new Kelly, and all the rest!!!


----------



## Nola

I keep visiting this thread over and over  Such gorgeous pieces!


----------



## LouisLady

Man, this is taking me FOREVER to go thru these posts!!! LOL I love it here!

Star, could you take 1 big updated pic of ALL your bags together please? 


I wonder if I saw your neck down in person, if I would recogizne you...lol


----------



## sandyinspace

Star, your new Hermes Enamel bracelets look so GORGEOUS!


----------



## sabster

Beautiful collection!


----------



## Chaneller

Thank you for sharing. I had a great time reading thru your topic. 
I    everything! Especially the red Kelly! 

I have a small request.  Could you please take a pic of your closet? I'd love to see how and where you store your bags, shoes etc. I need some help on ideas for my new walk-in closet.


----------



## iluvchanel

I have been reading your thread and not even done.  Everytimes I come back to continue, there is something new.  Your collections TDF and they're all model beautifully.  So gorgeous!!!! OMG and I love your latest red HERME bag.  What size is it?  I'm not even into Herme.  And it's tempting...


----------



## marclover

Wow, all of your bags are amazing!  I'm speechless, truly!


----------



## star3777

John 5, icechampagne, bernz84, Annemerrick, Sabster, Nola, Sandyinspace, - THANK-YOU!!!
Chaneller, my closets are way to messy!!!. I am building a beautiful one ...next year I will take pics, if ready 

iluvchanel, Kelly is 25cm, Sellier.

Ticklemethu, I want to take a pic of entire collection eventually.  I have every bag except for 2  (Chanel re-issue and Chloe Paddington grenat, are gone)
I wore my LV black Mizi Vienna today. I got ALOT of nice compliments.I think that bag is TDF! thank-you for sharing with me .

Lvlisa, you are so funny, LOL My son dresses better than myself! He wears all of the jeans I wear R&R,Seven's, Earenst sewn, tops are -, Burburry, D&G, Replay, Trunk T-shirts, Deisel, ....ADORABLE!!!    !....thanks for your words lisa


----------



## love2travel

Hey, do you like carrying your LV denim sac plat??  That is such a cute bag, but the style looks awkward!!

If you posted any pics wearing it, could you tell me about what page.  This thread is unbelievably long.


----------



## Suzie

Star, I have just finished looking at your thread and like everyone else I think your gorgeous collection of clothes, bags, shoes etc is amazing and you carry everything off with such class. On a different note reading about the cold weather, I wonder what it feels like to be somewhere so cold. Today in Sydney it was 32 celcius.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is your son in pre -school, So about age 4 ? 



star3777 said:


> John 5, icechampagne, bernz84, Annemerrick, Sabster, Nola, Sandyinspace, - THANK-YOU!!!
> Chaneller, my closets are way to messy!!!. I am building a beautiful one ...next year I will take pics, if ready
> 
> iluvchanel, Kelly is 25cm, Sellier.
> 
> Ticklemethu, I want to take a pic of entire collection eventually.  I have every bag except for 2  (Chanel re-issue and Chloe Paddington grenat, are gone)
> I wore my LV black Mizi Vienna today. I got ALOT of nice compliments.I think that bag is TDF! thank-you for sharing with me .
> 
> Lvlisa, you are so funny, LOL My son dresses better than myself! He wears all of the jeans I wear R&R,Seven's, Earenst sewn, tops are -, Burburry, D&G, Replay, Trunk T-shirts, Deisel, ....ADORABLE!!!    !....thanks for your words lisa


----------



## mischa

that red kelly is just......HEAVEN!


----------



## allbrandspls

wow nice Hermes bracelets, can't stop looking at your collection. Awesome collection.


----------



## Minnie

Nice bracelets. Wear them well!!


----------



## star3777

Bag Fetish said:


> Is your son in pre -school, So about age 4 ?


He is still 3 and a half!!! 
I think I will take a pic of his wardrobe, lol!
Lovetotravel, I wore my sac plat once. It looks GREAT with long skirts, not awkward at all, makes me look taller actually. I know the thread is long. I wish I could take out all the writing of older posts, only keep pics. 

Suzie, thank-you and yes it is freezing here. I am in winter gear. I WISH I lived in your climate. I HATE winter. I will be vacationing soon next year, thank-god.
Minnie , Mischa, Allbrandspls, thank you very, very much.


----------



## Sunshine

Star!!! Isnt almost time for a few months in Florida again???? Lets go for drinks and shopping!!! (unless we are both pregnant and then just eating and shopping!)


----------



## marclover

Star--
I literally just spent about two hours going through all 92 pages of your thread!  It is absolutely amazing!  Your bags are stunning, but more importantly you seem like such a genuinely sweet person.  I know what you mean about living in the Great White North and feeling like no one cares about fashion!  My DH and I just moved to Naples, FL, so things down here are much more fashion forward!
I love your Gold Birkin, what leather is it? (you may have said already, and I missed it)
Have a happy holiday with DH and your son!
Congrats on all your truly stunning bags!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I'm sure he's as cute as ever  Never mind the HOT cloest he has going, the gals much chase him around at  pre school  



star3777 said:


> He is still 3 and a half!!!
> I think I will take a pic of his wardrobe, lol!
> Lovetotravel, I wore my sac plat once. It looks GREAT with long skirts, not awkward at all, makes me look taller actually. I know the thread is long. I wish I could take out all the writing of older posts, only keep pics.
> 
> Suzie, thank-you and yes it is freezing here. I am in winter gear. I WISH I lived in your climate. I HATE winter. I will be vacationing soon next year, thank-god.
> Minnie , Mischa, Allbrandspls, thank you very, very much.


----------



## thomasj93

WOWW i love that bracelets they are verry classy


----------



## theITbag

where have I been??? when did u get that red croc kelly????  simply TDF!!!


----------



## fuyumi

All I can do is *drool*


----------



## sabster

Very pretty bags


----------



## keodi

star I've finally read the entire thread and I must say, you have exquisite taste and very classy! a true bag thanks for sharing!


----------



## theglamorous

Great collection.


----------



## laurasaur

Oh my freaking goodness. I think my monitor has died and gone to heaven along with my retinas.

A_M_A_Z_I_N_G collection.  And you are a stunner, really inspiring for those of us who have yet to have bubbas too  Do you work out at all or just eat well and smoke ;p

Please take some pics of your wardrobe hehe, or at least a group shot of all your bags. On second thoughts, that might give everyone heart attacks so best not!! HEHE


----------



## lucidbabe

Cowgirl said:


> Holy cow - your collection is insane!! Gorgeous - but seriously are your kitchen cabinets stainless steel? HOW do you keep them clean? Sorry if someone asked this somewhere in the 31 pages of this thread... I didn't have time to read every post!!!!
> 
> Beautiful collection. Probably worth more than my car. No, not probably. Definitely.:shame:


 
I just got to this thread. Amazing voyeuristic trip. Star, you are the empress of the PF catwalk! Amazing!

Cowgirl: I don't know what Star's entourage of help uses...  but the 3m Spray cleaner for Stainless Steel does a mean job of keeping my stainless steel kitchen spotless.


----------



## enjlux

Wow star, the new red kelly is stunning!!!! I bet even VB, the hermes queen herself, would drool over that one!!!!!


----------



## bvbirdygirl

FABULOUS COLLECTION!!!!!
i am jealous!


----------



## elizabethk

This is a collection of a true queen. 
I'm lovin all the pics, posts, all the loot!
Glad you got the H bug.......
I can't believe I didn't see this thread earlier!


----------



## handbglvr

WHO ARE YOU, STAR???


----------



## Lisasbags

wow - love your collection!


----------



## John 5

Starrrr.... come back!!! I miss ya!


----------



## LVuittonLover

John 5 said:


> Starrrr.... come back!!! I miss ya!


*I know I've been anxiously awaiting a new post by her.  Everytime the thread gets bumped up I get so excited thinking she's added something new. *


----------



## apa629

woow! awsome collection
im green with envy!


----------



## ChenChen

Oh wow! Your collection is AMAZING!  I love your LVs, Paddington, Spys... the list goes on and on!!


----------



## H_addict

STAR!!! WHERE ARE YOU?!We miss you around here, my friend.I hope all is well and hopefully you are shopping up a storm!!!


----------



## lvkittycatfab

Amazing collection, I  spent hours reading from first to last thread and I'm so amazed, hope Star comes back with more stories and photos.  What an influence! Now I'm wanting more purses than what I got....


----------



## Valerie

love your dkny winter jacket!


----------



## cheetos

Wow!  This thread should be required reading for all new tPF'ers and all new handbag collectors.  This is _the_ gold standard.  *Star* indeed.  You are an inspiration to those of us who are just starting out.  The total value of your collection must exceed the GDP of some small countries!!  Plus we get to live vicariously through your fabulous pictures.  Thank you!


----------



## svetty

Oh Star! Where art thou?? Please come back ) We all miss you! hope all is well with you


----------



## danae

she is probably having a wonderful vacation!!!!! star, we haven't heard from you in quite a while, come back!!!! the PF misses you!!!!!!


----------



## diva lee

Star:

You have the most amazing collection!  I could only hope to have so many awesome bags to choose from.


----------



## happie_berrie

ohh.. i miss reading Star's posts.. where is she?


----------



## photoobsessive

all those lvs and the vienna especiallly make me jealous! so much lv in one place that is not a boutique!


----------



## gro3602

Hi Star,

Finally took the time to review your postings.

You are one lucky lady.

I especially liked your story when you went to Boston for a wedding and went for a smoke.  Too funny. 
Actually that Hermes store is the only Hermes boutique that I've been in!

Hope to hear more stories soon!


----------



## maryg1

I think I'll take 2 days vacation to look at all these beauties!


----------



## shopalot

Star where are you???? 
We miss you!


----------



## icechampagne

I hope everything's fine with her..


----------



## Haute to Trot

^I know I was thinking the same thing! Star where are you...we're worried!!


----------



## maryg1

Star...your collection is perfect! You have the right bag for any occasion and outfit. Love the gold Birkin & Kelly and Dior pumps. But...where are you? We miss you!


----------



## Lainey

PHEW!!!! I just finished reading this entire thread! I can't believe I just saw this now! Holy smokes!!!

STAR... I am almost speechless!!!!! Truly an INCREDIBLE collection of bags, shoes, clothes, jewelry, etc... I LOVE everything!!!     THE BEST I have seen!!!  I wish I could've seen the pics that were deleted too. You have a great sense of style and seem so sweet, too! I will just have to live vicariously through you and your pics!!!  Congrats on all of the lovely things you have shared with us!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Elegant collection!


----------



## BabyK

gorgeous collection!  love your spy and the mizi!


----------



## bullshopper

WOW!!!  i finally got to the end.  it took so long but so worth it.  love everything you have.  your collection is a true fantasy of mine.  i will keep checking this thread out for more of your awesome things.  you are now my PF fashion icon.


----------



## danae

star!? !? have you quit the PF? we miss you!


----------



## blew415

Your collection is amazing!


----------



## Danica

Star, where are you? We miss you! hurry back and show us all your new stuff!!:shame:


----------



## julietcapulet

I miss Star too! 

I hope she is doing well!


----------



## Irissy

Where art thou, Star?


----------



## Texas Girl

Amazing bags.....................


----------



## shoptfs

Luv your denim LVs!


----------



## krmkjk

I LOVE LOVE LOVE you LV collection! Your Speedy has SUCH a pretty color combo!


----------



## Sunshine

I miss ya Star~~


----------



## shy-andy

it took me around 3 days to finish this thread but OMG your bag collection is TDF. truly astounding.... wish you can post your latest purchases... this thread is so amazing, like a soap opera... addicting and just cant wait for the latest post..


----------



## happie_berrie

Where is star?


----------



## Buttery




----------



## stefyp




----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

Starr... where r u??????


----------



## Georgiana

star3777 said:


> I love my vintage prada! .... the other's I will not post.


Very nice choice!


----------



## bags07

Great collection. I'm speechless!


----------



## ValleyO

The Mizi Vienna and spys are gorgeous!


----------



## Haute to Trot

I'm actually worried about Star! I wish she would just pop in here real fast and let us know she's okay...


----------



## SilverSea

Fabalous Collection!


----------



## TarasBags

I love your collection


----------



## ramennoodler

okay - your bags are amazing, only to be out done by your even more amazing kitchen - what does the rest of your house look like!! nice stuff!


----------



## riffraff

Gorge collection, especially your Judith Leiber


----------



## happie_berrie

Haute to Trot said:


> I'm actually worried about Star! I wish she would just pop in here real fast and let us know she's okay...



Me too.. i wonder how she is..  Anyone heard anything from her?


----------



## Bride_Woman

nice collection


----------



## bags07

Wonder where she is....hope to see more updated


----------



## Sunshine

I miss her...She always had fun posts...I hope all is well with her. COME BACK STAR!


----------



## star3777

OH MY GOODNESS!! Guys , I am so sorry I have not been around for awhile, I miss the PF too !!! I have been in Florida for the past months and am going back next week. I am almost 6 months pregnant now and have been in my own world kind of thing - still renovating the new house and it has been gutted, it will be magnificant in the end. I have bought TONS of maternity clothes(really, clothes that are bigger, that look 100 times better than maternity clothes !) ._ I have not bought any bags . My font just changed and I can't get it back(have not been around a computer in months!) In Florida, I am really not into the computer thing although I will try to take some pics this time ) My DH bought me the LV diamond monogram bracelet  so I have to try and take pics of it soon . Even the box for it is special!! I will try and post more often, I am sorry I have been offline so long, I will not be on often (just too many things going on now) but will update soon!!! With pics !!! Thank-you for all of your sweet posts!!!!! _


----------



## maryg1

star3777 said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!! Guys , I am so sorry I have not been around for awhile, I miss the PF too !!! I have been in Florida for the past months and am going back next week. I am almost 6 months pregnant now and have been in my own world kind of thing - still renovating the new house and it has been gutted, it will be magnificant in the end. I have bought TONS of maternity clothes(really, clothes that are bigger, that look 100 times better than maternity clothes !) ._ I have not bought any bags . My font just changed and I can't get it back(have not been around a computer in months!) In Florida, I am really not into the computer thing although I will try to take some pics this time ) My DH bought me the LV diamond monogram bracelet so I have to try and take pics of it soon . Even the box for it is special!! I will try and post more often, I am sorry I have been offline so long, I will not be on often (just too many things going on now) but will update soon!!! With pics !!! Thank-you for all of your sweet posts!!!!! _


 
Star!! Welcome back! I was sure you were pregnant, I'm so happy to hear that! Congratulations


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

STARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR..!!!!! Welcome backkk *HUGSSSSSSSSS* 

Congrats on the pregnancy... please spread the babydust to me ^_^


----------



## Greentea

Congrats Star!!!!!


----------



## Gianna

Beautiful Collection!!!


----------



## Sunshine

I have missed you woman!!! Im glad you are doing well and I can not wait to see a pic of you pregnant! I have been in Ft lauderdale a few times, I wish we could have met for a coffee!! When do you go home?? I could meet you next week?? Would love to hear from you!x


----------



## H_addict

SO HAPPY TO SEE YOU'RE BACK!!!


----------



## shopalot

Star, congrats on being pregnant!
Did you find out the sex of your new little one?
I'm glad your back and can't wait to see some updated pics!


----------



## Serendipity

Congrats to you and your family!


----------



## LVuittonLover

star3777 said:


> I am almost 6 months pregnant now


*Congrats on the new baby Star. Can't wait to see pics of the bracelet. *


----------



## gro3602

Congrats and welcome back!


----------



## danae

that's such good news! Congratulations on the baby, Star! 
So what happened to your red croc Kelly? 
Would love to see new pics of everything!
Have a great time in Florida, yay for you and the little one!!!


----------



## Minnie

Star CONGRATS!!! 
I am sure you look like those model pregnant women. It must be all very exciting as well as difficult with renovating the house. Its great that you are in florida and relaxing a bit in the nice weather!!! I am glad to hear everything is great and its great to hear from you !!!


----------



## boudoir

Congrats Star on your pregnancy!!


----------



## gucci_girl_gg

congratulations on the pregnancy! i hope its all going well for you!  
wow you HAVE to take pics of the bracelet, sounds TDF! 
good luck xx


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

THIS THREAD IS ADDICTING!


----------



## smurfet

Congratulations *Star*!  We miss you!


----------



## maye

Congratulations for the baby!
An excellent and beautiful collection!


----------



## Buttery

Congratulations Star!!!


----------



## binky

Congratulations on the baby!


----------



## desgnerqueen198

star3777 said:


> Here are more close ups of my most recent!



love the dior bags


----------



## icechampagne

Congratulations Star!!!  

I'm glad you checked in with us! I thought you left us for good lol


----------



## Jessica21

Oh! Everything is so pretty!!!!


----------



## Sonia_purse

amazing collection


----------



## star3777

Its so great to hear from you all!!!! Thanks for your well wishes!!! I don't know the sex yet but will really soon! 
The red croc kelly is still in hidingush: ...I can't tell DH...yet. 
Sunshine, I will not be in Fortlauderdale, first Bahamas then Balharbour. I will not post until I come back, I have SO much to do. I took pics in this horrible grey weather here in Canada ...can't wait to leave. Hope you guys like...
First dress is Miss sixty, Next turquoise top is Roberto Cavalli, next is Sky, then Emilio Pucci, then Bcbg, then Vera- a shop in BH, then a black top from LuLU in BH. The rest of my clothes are black and were not worth posting because the beauty does not show in the pics...I NEED SUN!!!! THen LV Bracelet!!! The box is still in the U.S. I will bring it home when I get back so you can see!!!


----------



## star3777

more...


----------



## star3777

more...


----------



## star3777

Shoes - Chanel sandals, LV sandals, Gucci boots that I HAD to get doubles of cuz I Love them SO much!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

6 months pregnant and still the hottest woman ever!!  you are looking FABULOUS *star*!!

congrats on the baby!!


----------



## star3777

My new monogram bracelet!!!


----------



## Cheryl24

Star!!!  I'm so happy you're back!  Even if it's just for a little while!  Major, major congrats on your pregnancy!   You are probably the most beautiful pregnant woman alive.  Take very good care of yourself!!​
BTW, that bracelet is freakin' fantastic!!!


----------



## star3777

Aaawwww thanks luvpurses24, that was really sweet!! I am really tired, going to sleep soon!!! I will be back in 3 weeks!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

star3777 said:


> My new monogram bracelet!!!


 
gorgeous!!  your DH has superb taste


----------



## Minnie

You are such a cutie!!! You look absolutely fabulous pregnant!! I wish you well and enjoy yourself!! MWA


----------



## Suzie

Welcome back star, at least we now know that you are well and happy.
Congratulions on your pregnancy, you are positively glowing.
Love your new puchases.


----------



## daffyduck

Congratulations Star!!!  I hope it's a girl this time around, so she can inherit all your nice collection! 

 You look absolutely amazing! As always, you never seem to disappoint us with your shopping. And your DH, doesn't disappoint us either. Both of you have fabulous tastes, he on jewerly, and you with everything else!


----------



## Kandi

Terrific news about your pregnancy Star...congrats.   Really missed you; I love looking at all of your beautiful bags and clothes.   Wishing you the best with the pregnancy.


----------



## elmel

nice collection! LOVE the mc speedy!


----------



## CobaltBlu

YAY, glad you are well. You look amazing as usual..... Congratulations on the baby!!
 

(Its funny, I was just thinking about that red kelly of yours!!)


LOL!
Welcome back!


----------



## sheanabelle

thanks for all the pics, the bags are wonderful.


----------



## bagluv

Hi Star!!! So Good To See You!!!! You Are 6 Months Pregnant!!!!!! Congratulations To You & Your Whole Family!!! Sending Lots Of   

***You Look So Beautiful...You Are The Hottest Mommy ~ Especially Pregnant (Love All The Outfits!)!!! .....Your Husband Is The Absolute Sweetest ~ Look @ The Bracelet!!!!!! Talk You A Few Weeks!


----------



## lv_shopaholic

fabulous collection... thanks for sharing!


----------



## B. Jara

Star, you look fabulous!  Congratulations on your pregnancy...you carry it really well.   

Hurry back!!


----------



## jag

Star! SO glad you are ok! I was worried about you! And CONGRATULATIONS! I am so excited for you- you look fabulous (as usual!)  And great bling! Keep those pics coming!


----------



## Baby Boo

WELCOME BACK!!

and congrats on being pregnant


----------



## Danica

Star, congratulations on the pregnancy!!!! Glad to see you back, you look gorgeous as always!


----------



## redcoral

*love your spy bag. great collection!! thanks for sharing *


----------



## julietcapulet

Congratulations, Star! What wonderful news! You look amazing as always! All my best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## Mattd7474

Amazing Shoes And Bracelet! Congrats! I Love It All!


----------



## Lainey

Welcome back, Star!  You look soooo Fab pregnant!  Congrats and very excited for you!!!!     

Oh, love the new LV bracelet!!!  It is TDF!  Your VCA butterfly ring is cute too!!!


----------



## H_addict

Star, SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! CONGRATS on the baby!!! FABULOUS new buys! (As always!!!) You look adorable in those pics! LOVE your baby bump! Have fun in Bahamas, my friend.


----------



## Blueberry

OMG Star you're baack!!!!!!! 
Thank you for updating us and CONGRATULATIONS on the baby 

You look great !


----------



## Vlad

YAY! star is back in da house! Welcome back me lady, and congratulations on the pregnancy!!!


----------



## birkin girl

I am so glad you are ok ! Was worried about you ! Great news allthese pregnancys make me want a fourth....Great to have you back...Love the bracelat I have the LV charm bracelet with 3 charms and i love the boxes as much as the charms !


----------



## luckycharm06

Oh star!!  Congrats on your pregnancy...you look AMAZING!!! I absolutely ADORE the LV bracelet...and the new wardrobe pix show how to make maternity clothes look HOT!!


----------



## suzie w

oh my - u r so stunning! 
i love ALL ur new things!!! (as always)  

im glad to c u back  

6 months!!! looks good on u----  wow!  crazy! ok- nuf- have a great time!


----------



## Buttery

OMG!!! It's all so stunning...and you look great!!! So glad you're back and please take care!


----------



## smurfet

*Star-*  You look fabulous as always!  Coincidentally, I have the same Van Cleef butterfly ring and the LV monogram necklace (tho am tempted now to get the bracelet)!  Don't you just love it?   It's so fun!


----------



## Virginia

Congrats on the baby Star.. and just like everyone else says, YOU LOOK FAB!!


----------



## LVuittonLover

star3777 said:


> My new monogram bracelet!!!


 
*OMG, that bracelet is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! *


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

Gorgeous ring, gorgeous bracelet, gorgeous outfits, gorgeous body. Star is all about gorgeous!!!


----------



## ferirepink

Great collection


----------



## loren

congratulations star.  i am so happy for you.  hope all is well with your family and your little boy must be excited.  so glad you checked in, I was really worrying about you, so unlike you to  check out so abruptly, but now I understand.  enjoy the sun and stop on over at the H forum


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Hooray!  Welcome back and congrats on the pregnancy!  So glad to hear you are well.  And damn!  Love that bracelet and how the hell do you stay looking so great?!?
See you in a few weeks!


----------



## sratsey

Stunning, stunning, STUNNING.
Congrats on the pending new addition (baby) and all your other new additions (Especially the bracelet.  Just beautiful!)
Welcome back!


----------



## bullshopper

Congrats on the upcoming baby.  you look great as always.  love your collection.


----------



## Fesdu

Congrats Starr!!! this is too exciting!!! You look great (as always!) we miss you! come back when you have some free time!!


----------



## John 5

Welcome back Star! Congrats on the pregnancy!!!

The new purchases sound awesome! I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Beach Bum

OMG!SO GLAD to hear u r well!!!
We  missed ya!
Congrats on the baby!SO excited for u!!!!!


----------



## MissL

Omg Star is back!  Missed your posts so much. 
Congrats on the pregnancy, you look so great in those outfits. I love the LV bracelet as well.


----------



## Pelinaka

So glad to hear from you Star!!! Congrats to you and your family on the pregnancy! Hope to see more fabulous pics soon!


----------



## chag

Welcome back Star!! We all missed you terribly! We were having Star withdrawls LoL!! Looooove the bracelet and Congrats on the BABY!!! You look AMAZING!! What I would give to be in your shoes at 6 months!!!  Welcome Back!!


----------



## PinkPudding

congratz for the baby!!!!
so glad that ur back again!!!!and with lots of pics!


----------



## aulii

Congratulations on your pregnancy!  You look absolutely amazing!   I also love your LV bracelet!


----------



## Queenie

OMG Star, so happy to hear from you again!!! We miss you heaps. Miss your beautiful modelling pictures.

  

Congratulations on your pregnancy. This is better than anything else.


----------



## handbag addict

Congratulations for the pregnancy!!! Amazing LV bracelet and wonderful shoes and outfits!!!


----------



## cinnamon*star

I think I am more or less the only one in the whole forum who haven't dropped dead over your top gorgeous collection. ...yet.  

You have the most amazing collection i have ever seen, and I think that I have spent too much time from work (approx 10 hours in 3 days...) reading about and viewing the pictures of the gorgeous shoes / bags / jewelry / outfits that you have. Everything have already been said and I just want to wish you good luck with the baby / house and all the travels, and I hope that you will continue to share with us that can only dream about a life like yours.


----------



## KathyD

Star!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so glad that you're back!! Congrats on your baby news! Leave it to you to look fabulous while pregnant! Your LV bracelet is the most beautiful thing that I've ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asl_bebes

Congrats on your pregnancy ... you are definitely still a hot mama! What can I say that hasn't already been said ... gorgeous clothes, gorgeous shoes, gorgeous mono bracelet and an absolutely gorgeous person underneath all that stuff!


----------



## Shalon

wow!!


----------



## Cherry44

I like your Fendi spy more!


----------



## bags07

Star, Congratulations on your pregnancy. If the baby is girl, she will be blessed enough to inherit your wonderful collection!

I really really love your new LV diamond bracelet...Wow how gorgeous it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's so beautiful on your wrist....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Claire_Dior

Star, congrats on ur pregnancy and welcome back! We miss u so much!!!


----------



## OG_Baby

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## shopalot

Star you were missed!
Wonderful new purchases and as always you look fabulous!
Please let us know the sex of your baby when you find out!
All the best to you and your family.
Looking forward to hearing from you in 3 weeks!!!


----------



## happie_berrie

star3777 said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!! Guys , I am so sorry I have not been around for awhile, I miss the PF too !!! I have been in Florida for the past months and am going back next week. I am almost 6 months pregnant now and have been in my own world kind of thing - still renovating the new house and it has been gutted, it will be magnificant in the end. I have bought TONS of maternity clothes(really, clothes that are bigger, that look 100 times better than maternity clothes !) ._ I have not bought any bags . My font just changed and I can't get it back(have not been around a computer in months!) In Florida, I am really not into the computer thing although I will try to take some pics this time ) My DH bought me the LV diamond monogram bracelet  so I have to try and take pics of it soon . Even the box for it is special!! I will try and post more often, I am sorry I have been offline so long, I will not be on often (just too many things going on now) but will update soon!!! With pics !!! Thank-you for all of your sweet posts!!!!! _





OMG OMG OMG... im sooooo glad to hear from u again!!! Congratz on your pregnancy and your new pregnant body! You look totally stunning with the curves and all  Hmm.. maybe pregnancy aint that bad after all 

Love all the 'maternity' clothings and the way you look in the Sky top *gorgeous*  You make pregnancy sound fun!

 the LV bracelet too. **Dazzling**

Have fun in Bahamas! And take care! Hope to see u on PF soon


----------



## Diva Divina

Congrats Star! as always you look great...and that jewlery!! Oh my!! I love that bracelet and ring of course.


----------



## GayleLV

Wow. This is the first time I've been able to finish all through these threads fully, over a period of time and let me say...immaculate. There are no words to say how incredible your collection is and how classy and sweet you are. I don't think the most descriptive definitions could ever do you complete justice.

Congrats on the beautiful pregnancy news and all the newer/latest additions to your fabulous collection and welcome back as well.


----------



## lindalou

You have the most amazing collection I have ever seen! I am literally sitting here drooling. I could just imagine what your closet looks like!


----------



## NYCBelle

yay Star you're back!!  

congratulations on the lil baby bump!! and love all your new goodies especially that bracelet!


----------



## fayden

I KNEW YOU WERE PREGGERS!  congrats!


----------



## flo

Congrats Star!!!
Fabulous new purchases as always


----------



## mellyjr

You look great, congratulations!


----------



## thomasj93

CONGRATS !


----------



## nerdbox01

Glad to see you back! Your LV bracelet is amazing...and even better, congrats on your pregnancy!!!


----------



## superstar

Love the bracelet. Gorgeous!


----------



## Cherry44

Nice collection! I love your spys!


----------



## lenabean

Lovely collection!!! tons of gorgeous bags


----------



## xtanne12386

OMG...loves it!!! if u get ready to retire any of ur bags, you can send them to WASHINGTON...


----------



## RoseMary

love your new additions and congrats on the baby!


----------



## Hermes Junkie

Star..congrats on your pregnancy.. u still look great


----------



## buffinator

ok star i have to say this you are my fashion idol you are amazinly beautiful and have fantastic taste. I hope i am like you  when i get older. Only 14 now


----------



## Rapunzel

I am so jealous of your collection!!!! It's amazing!!!! My heart skipped a beat with every bag!


----------



## fieryfashionist

So I'm supposed to be studying for my grad school final (tomorrow!), but got sidetracked for a few hours courtesy of the most incredible, ginarmous collection of, well, everything haha.   No idea how I missed this one... Star, you have amazing taste, and more importantly, your inner beauty eclipses your outer beauty!   Hope you have an easy pregnancy and some fabulous shopping trips... I'll definitely be checking back here.


----------



## baglady2006

Congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## heavensent

Congrast  Star  on the baby........and I am loving the mono bracelet


----------



## Kamilla850

I love coming here to view your beautiful collection.  Your hermes collection is simply amazing.  I would trade all my bags for that red croc!  I love it.  
Congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## xoxo_jess

*Phew* Glad your back Star!! i thought you'd grown bored of pf or something! and congrats on the pregnancy!!


----------



## Joydaly

LOVE your Mizi Vienna!


----------



## welovelouie

aww.. my cousin is pregnant too.. due July.. and it's a baby girl

have you found out sex of your next little one yet?  she/he is gonna be the most fashionable and stylist baby alive.. i'm sure


----------



## PrincessMe

OMG the LV Bracelet is too much!! I cant even look its so beautiful!! idk..that may be the most beautiful thing i have ever seen !! and the butterfly ring with it!! Omg too gorgeous for words!! 
Congrats on your new baby!! so exciting! so so  glad your back!! & I love your blue top with the satin sleeves & the pucci's too!!


----------



## ajamesgrly

congrats on the pregnancy star!! you look fabulous!!


----------



## star3777

Everyone....THANK-YOU!!! 
IT'S going to be a GIRL!!!I am SO happy I have an excuse for all of my bags now! Especially the red croc!...still never revealed it to DH
I got more clothes and a new VCA necklace and bracelet for mothers day....no bags. I haven't looked at a purse since the red croc came into my life...however, I just got the new magazine for all the fall/winter bags ...omg, I love so many
I will try and take pics of VCA jewellery/more maternity clothes to show how BIG I am!!!I am very busy with renovation, will try soon!!!!...I hope everyone is having a GREAT month!!!!! Wishing you all of my best!


----------



## Buttery

A girl!!!Having a daughter is so much fun!She is so lucky...she gets to play in your closet.  Congratulations!


----------



## Sunshine

That is wonderful news Star! A baby girl, how wonderful!!!


----------



## danae

Star, this is all such great news!!!
Congrats on the baby girl! YAY!!!!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Congrats on your pregnancy!!!   What a well-dressed little girl she will be!!!


----------



## piaffe

Star,

I've been lurking off and on for some time, and only recently read the whole - WHOLE - thread... *sigh* you are my HERO!!!! Please keep us all posted - I am living vicariously through you!!


----------



## Lainey

star3777 said:


> Everyone....THANK-YOU!!!
> IT'S going to be a GIRL!!!I am SO happy I have an excuse for all of my bags now!


 
Congrats, Star!!!  

My girls are my excuse, too!     You will just love having a girl!  They are so sweet and the clothes are just adorable!  Now you have one of each!  How nice!

Can't wait to see your new VCA pieces!!!


----------



## PrincessMe

awww its so wonderful u'll have a girl!! COnGratulaTions!!!!!!! A New Baby TpFer is on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shopalicious

oh my god.. I am new here and just gone through this thread finally.. the pics are stunning..Star u are definitely stunning u look so pretty even when u are pregnant.. I guess is time for me to go on diet


----------



## hyppy

Congrats! Love your bag/jewellery collection, you have amazing style too! Some ppl just have it all .


----------



## icechampagne

Your daughter's going to have such amazing style when she grows up!  Congrats again!!
I can't wait to see the new pics


----------



## LouisLady

Omg Star you're back!!!!! It's been SOOOOO long!!! I remember when I first signed up to tpf, i use to admire your threads and then you just dissapeared and I just been MIA with this thread. Now I come back to visit and you're BACK & STILL SUPER FABULOUS!!!!!!!! 

Congrats on your pregnancy!

I changed my user name since then, but you probably forgot me or maybe not!--I use to be "ticklemethu"



Take care!


----------



## happie_berrie

Congratz on having a baby daughter!!!  she is going to be one very stylish princess!


----------



## shopalot

Congrats Star!!!
Your going to have so much fun dressing your little girl!
I know I was super excited when I had my little darling!
I hope that your son is taking the news well!!!!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Congrats Star!! You look fabulous. I wish I looked that good preggo!

Love the new bracelet.


----------



## bags07

Star, Congratulations for a baby girl How lucky she is!  

Well Take care of yourself, and I'm looking forward to seeing your new stuff.


----------



## H_addict

STAR!!! OMG!!! Baby girl!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Cheryl24

Oh YAY!!  A baby girl!!  A mini-Star! Major, major congrats!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Congratulations Star!!!


----------



## bobojue

So late in finding out you're pregnant.  But Congrats!!  Always lovely to find out a new baby is about to enter the world.  Wish you and baby well. And hope you have a smooth and painless delivery!!!


----------



## rainbow_rose

star3777 said:


> IT'S going to be a GIRL!!!I am SO happy I have an excuse for all of my bags now! Especially the red croc!...still never revealed it to DH
> I got more clothes and a new VCA necklace and bracelet for mothers day....no bags. I haven't looked at a purse since the red croc came into my life...however, I just got the new magazine for all the fall/winter bags ...omg, I love so many
> I will try and take pics of VCA jewellery/more maternity clothes to show how BIG I am!!!I am very busy with renovation, will try soon!!!!...I hope everyone is having a GREAT month!!!!! Wishing you all of my best!


 
*WOW! Wonderful news Star, You must be delighted! Congrats, I wish you all the best wishes in the world!*
*She has certainly got a stylish momma! lol!*
*Take Care *
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## FashionAshley

Ooh, pretty! I especially love the MC!


----------



## funinthesun80

hi- where did you find your mizi vienna? do you know where i could buy one? thanks!


----------



## stefyp

star3777 said:


> Everyone....THANK-YOU!!!
> IT'S going to be a GIRL!!!I am SO happy I have an excuse for all of my bags now! Especially the red croc!...still never revealed it to DH
> I got more clothes and a new VCA necklace and bracelet for mothers day....no bags. I haven't looked at a purse since the red croc came into my life...however, I just got the new magazine for all the fall/winter bags ...omg, I love so many
> I will try and take pics of VCA jewellery/more maternity clothes to show how BIG I am!!!I am very busy with renovation, will try soon!!!!...I hope everyone is having a GREAT month!!!!! Wishing you all of my best!


 

One more cute little PF'er!!!Congrats dear!!


----------



## venetiakim

:okay:great collection!


----------



## bmini

wow... I don't even know where to start!!!! I love your Fendi Fortuny, Lieber pill box, and the Hermes!!!!! Your bracelet rendered me speechless. I wish I could have seen the pics of your house and car, what kind of car is it??

I have also been trying to figure out who you are(just for fun). While I don't think you are Celine Dion, perhaps your hubby is a hockey player? You seem to spend summers in Florida and winters in Montreal, but you said that you and your husband were quiting smoking and I just can't imagine a proffessional athelete smoking.... 
who knows?? I love your collection and will check back for updates!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Congrats on your baby girl Star!!!   Wow she's gonna be so lucky!!


----------



## fayden

CONGRATS STAR!  that little girl is going to be so beautiful and she gets the best bags!  lucky!


----------



## H_addict

Every time I see new posts in this thread, I run over here like a mad woman!!! Star, we miss your updates!!! C'mon, girl!


----------



## asl_bebes

Congrats Star on having a baby girl ... a future tPFer!  I have two boys ... so when I had my lil' girl, I was so happy I had a reason for all my bags!  Can't wait to see pics of your baby, I'm sure she'll be just as beautiful as her mother!  Take it easy and hopefully we'll see you back soon!


----------



## Ronja

Congrats from me.. 

Ronja


----------



## Silvie

Hi,just LOVE the black Bottega! Could you please let me know its name and..retail price?  thanks
-Silvie-


----------



## Silvie

It was the one on the first post!
Guess I've come a little too late...


----------



## Sunshine

H_addict said:


> Every time I see new posts in this thread, I run over here like a mad woman!!! Star, we miss your updates!!! C'mon, girl!


 You and me both!!! I get so excited when I see this thread pop up! I think YES!!! Theres our girl!!! 
Come on Star!!! Dying to here from you.


----------



## shopalot

Sunshine said:


> You and me both!!! I get so excited when I see this thread pop up! I think YES!!! Theres our girl!!!
> Come on Star!!! Dying to here from you.


 
Me three!!!!


----------



## Mounia

Star3777 your collection is amazing!


----------



## tanj

You have a fab collection!


----------



## nativenydesigns

congratulations on your pregnancy! my friend had a baby girl at 11:37 last night and there is nothing more precious!


----------



## Banana311

OMG your collection is breath taking....I so want to rob you.  lol.  I never wanted a dior gaucho until I saw yours.  WOW!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Wow I am one late cookie to this beyond fabulous thread!!

Star, huge hugs to you with baby girl on the way!  Congrats!!

You have the most impeccable taste, style and elegance inside and out.  My hat is off!!!


----------



## DamierFashion

miss you Star!!!  
Give us an update on the baby!


----------



## handbag*girl

star3777 said:


> 1.I bought this Judith Leiber Pill box when I was 18 years old. I had to have it! ......2. My Louis Vuitton bags currently in this residense.   ......3.some more bags!. ......4.Close up of my Mizi Vienna . ......5.Another close up!:shame:



all beautiful but I LOVE the LV denims.


----------



## LiLyBoO

oh wow! I am so jealous! I love your collectioN!


----------



## kayprot

i'm new here. i'm just speechless


----------



## heavensent

Awww a girl congrats ....cant wait to  see new pics


----------



## buffinator

YAY A BABY GIRL
I hope you are doing ok and can't not wait to see your mothers day gifts and any new purchases. When are you due by the way?


----------



## chag

twinkle twinkle little star we are all wondering where you aaaarrreeee


----------



## star3777

Aaaaww, everyone here is so sweet. I always feel so guilty that I have not posted on a regular basis anymore when I hear from you guys. I came to visit Hermes section last night cuz DH is in Paris and will go to mothership for me to pick up a Birkin , - hopefully. I have not purchased a bag since red croc as you all know,  I think it stopped my purse addiction, actually. I realised last night how long it has been since I have been a regular PFer on the purseforum because I could not remember ANYTHING regarding colors, leathers, etc.. I really forgot everything Thank goodness for the PF, it really refreshed my memory! 
Anyhow, - I AM HUGE - I CAN HARDLY TAKE IT ANYMORE!!! I am due in about 6 weeks....I am terrified to go into labour as I had an emergency C-section with my son(no pain at all), but will try a VB this time so I am a bit nervous to deal with the pain. 
The house is still in gutted stage, aaargh, taking so long... Still have to take pics of VCA gifts, I know, but I am too big and too vain to now:shame: 
I hope DH gets a Birkin for me so I will have to!!! Anyhow, I can't wait for a little baby, oy, so cute! Not even enjoying clothes anymore...too big, aach. 
I wish you all the best!!!!!Everyone!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

AWW, star, how nice to see you back....yesterday I was thinking of you and the braise croc, and wondering if getting that bag put the final exclamation point on your collection!!!  Glad to hear that you have a little bag gleam in your eye again!

I hope you have a serene and uneventful 6 weeks until you meet your son!!!!


----------



## H_addict

Star, I am SO HAPPY to see that you are back and doing well! Something tells me your DH won't be coming back empty-handed! I wish you quick and painless delivery!


----------



## bagluv

Star ~ Hi !!!!! You Are Going To Have A Girl!!!! I Am So Happy For You & Your Whole Family (Your Little Guy Must Be So Excited For His New Sister!!!!!!)!!! .......So, The DH Is Paris ....Maybe Birkin Shopping?!!! ~ Very Nice!!!! Get Lots Of Rest....I'm Thinking Of You (We All Are!)!!! Lots Of To You All!!!


----------



## latinrose222

Beautiful collection!


----------



## theinsider

All the best for you and your family!!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Nice Collection & Kitchen too!! 
Congrats on your soon to be new addition to the family~!


----------



## handbag*girl

so beautiful...great taste


----------



## star3777

Cobaltblu, Yah, I got the gleam in my eye, I woke up today from dreaming about bags again - it has been awhile
H_addict, Love hearing from you, now that I know who you are!!!! Did you get a fuschia Birkin???????.....I really, really, hope DH returns with something, if not I will cope...even though I want one like a dying man needs water in the desert.
Bagluv,and how are you?????? Thanks for your well wishes,you are still such a warm PFer
Latinrose222, theinsider, oogiewoogie,handbag*girl - Thank -you all so much!!!


----------



## glily

Hang in there, Star.  The last 6 weeks is when I blew up like a balloon...my feet actually grew 2 sizes!!!  And, a little girl!  How perfect! 

Can't wait to hear what your DH gets you...he never lets us down!!


----------



## smurfet

Welcome back *Star*!  Hopefully, you're here to stay for a while this time?  BTW, did you check out the new pregnancy forum?


----------



## jag

Star! So glad you are doing ok, we all miss you and will be thinking about you and your family in these next few weeks! Can't wait to hear what DH brings you back from Paris- I am sure it will be fabulous! Just take good care of yourself, and know that we all love and miss you around here!!! Big hugs!!!


----------



## bags07

Best wishes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baglady2006

I hope you get the bag you are wanting.  I also hope you have a quick and easy delivery, best of everything


----------



## vermillion

star3777 said:


> Star , Wellcome back!!! And I can totally understand H crocs can stop any other purse addictionbtw, u still look very hot like b4


----------



## dancer31rmb

Your spy's are beautiful!


----------



## NYCBelle

hey star!!  we've missed you!  once again congrats on the baby bump and hope your DH brings you some arm candy!!  take care of yourself!  good luck with all that house stuff


----------



## fayden

hello star!  good to see you here again.  it's been a long time and we all miss you!  update us with news when you can!


----------



## made_in_rain

jesus the 1st one is so so so so cute!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

gorgeous babe


----------



## Lainey

Welcome back Star!! Hang in there! It will all be worth it with a baby girl on the way and a new Birkin, too? Remember to get as much rest and sleep  as you can now.  

Good luck with your L&D!


----------



## PrincessMe

star3777 said:


> ..even though I want one like a dying man needs water in the desert.


^^ 
can't wait to see what your dh brings home!! congrats on everything Star


----------



## Roomyisbest

Welcome back Star! I wish you the best on L/D!


----------



## lovemiumiu

WOW!I love spy!


----------



## handbag*girl

oooh a gift from Paris...how exciting.
oooh I am so jealous...


----------



## scarcici

Greta and lovely collection. Congrats.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Oh my dear lord... this is the most incredible thing ive seen in my life! 

Great collection!!


----------



## feifei87

amazing!  your collection is so unique!


----------



## star3777

Thanks everyone Just thought I would check in and tell you that DH said he had no luck in Paris...I can hardly believe it...I thought it would be easy. Maybe they thought he was too casual, he is really too casual in dress, uuugh. I think if I would have been there,I would have had a Birkin coming home. He went there twice, then to 2 other Hermes boutiques. Still, he had no luck and said "the mission is over babe!!!!" In a fed up kind of voice.Anyway, he is coming home tomorrow, hope he has something


----------



## PrincessMe

OMG I'm sorry but i totally dont believe him!! he has to have a surprise for you!!
i bet he has something extra juicy for you!! maybe jewels


----------



## Buttery

I don't believe him...he has _something_. I'm sure it's something beautiful...Please keep us posted!


----------



## Sweetea

He he..I hope your husband is just playing with you Star. I am sure he is up to something super wonderful. Hmmmm I wonder what would that be???
I can't wait to find out! Please keep us posting!:


----------



## star3777

He was not joking, but he bought me this today and surprised me!!! He is SO sweet! It is a 30cm Birkin in Epsom leather, I love it!!!


----------



## Moviegirl325

*That is GORGEOUS starr!!! CONGRATS!!! Pls tell us all about it!!! AWWWW..what a lovely lil Hermes family you have there!*


----------



## Pursegrrl

<gasping for breath> Oh my gosh, Star, you are the luckiest girl in the world!!  Your new Birkin is TDF and I love your family pic too!  How are you?  How's new baby and all ...?

Hugs,
Pursegrrl


----------



## star3777

Moviegirl! - It is Chocolate brown, Epsom leather, GH, 30cm! I love it for fall/winter season coming up, thanks!!! DH is trying to calm me down before I go into labour
Pursegrrl - Thank-you!!!...I have 4 more weeks left!!! I amk so scared:weird:


----------



## Lainey

Oh
My
Gawd!
Star~ your Hermes collection is stunning!!!!  I'm lovin' all of them!    Your DH is really sweet!!  

The 4 weeks will go by quick!  Hang in there!


----------



## fayden

omfreakin lord!  i laughed when you said he goes "mission is over babe!"  LOL


----------



## binky

Another great bag! Congratulations


----------



## kayl

Oh my gosh you have a beautiful collection I love everything and congrats on the new bag


----------



## bakuhatsu

someone wake me up..these are some dreamy bags! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reena

Gorgeous bag, congrats! Wishing you have a safe delivery!


----------



## LVuittonLover

star3777 said:


> He was not joking, but he bought me this today and surprised me!!! He is SO sweet! It is a 30cm Birkin in Epsom leather, I love it!!!


 
*OMG, that new bag is simply gorgeous!*


----------



## jfhave

gorgeous collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## NYCBelle

wow star awesome Hermes collection!!  well at least he made up for his surrender!


----------



## Buttery

Beautiful new bag!!! I still suspect that he found something...maybe he's saving it for the holidays!


----------



## julietcapulet

The chocolate Birkin is so beautiful, Star! Enjoy! Your Hermes collection is exquisite! 

Best wishes! I hope everything will go perfectly for the delivery.


----------



## Mattd7474

that birkin is GORGEOUS!


----------



## handbag addict

Congratulations for the new birkin!!! Hope everything goes well with the labour.


----------



## star3777

Aawwww thanks so much everyone!!!Your well wishes are really appreciated!!!


----------



## I Love RICE

OMG! Look at those Hermes bags! Fabulous!


----------



## Moonlight

Congratulations Star !!!!


----------



## bags07

You are blessed.

The new bag is so beautiful. All I can say is "WOW"!


----------



## shopalot

You've got such a loving husband!
Your new Birkin is TDF!!!


----------



## chanelvgirl

*OMG!! Congrats on another gorgeous bag. So lucky!!!*


----------



## fmd914

Star - love the new addition.  Next to the red croc Kelly - I think the chocolate is my fave!!!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

HOLY COW! 

You have an AMAZING collection! I just LOVE your Mini Sacs, the back MC agenda and the Dior in the second post...


----------



## asl_bebes

Gorgeous new birkin ... your whole Hermes family is TDF!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Pursegrrl

oh Star, so happy for you!  I have two friends also due next month...so so so exciting with all the little ones on the way!!  Hugs to you as you get ready for your new baby and prayers as always.  XXXOO, Pursegrrl


----------



## etalb1111

Wow star - your collection is just so so stunning!!!!!!!! Does your vintage Prada have a name? I'm in love!!!!!!!!!!
Etalb


----------



## Bag Fetish

star3777 said:


> He was not joking, but he bought me this today and surprised me!!! He is SO sweet! It is a 30cm Birkin in Epsom leather, I love it!!!


 
 beautiful and congrat's.


----------



## missruby

I just found your thread today...O MY!! Gorgeous collection, love your Hermes bags . Good luck to you with your new baby girl and congrats!!!


----------



## star3777

Thanks everyone^^^

O.K, SA called from Hermes and said this arrived!!!!
I asked DH if I could return the brown epsom Birkin, pay the difference and he said yes!!!(So did the manager at Hermes, they are good to me!) So I upgraded just a lil bit

Oh ya, I am 2-3 weeks away from giving birth  Pics are kind of funny to see....


----------



## star3777

More


----------



## star3777

This is now my ultimate favorite bag in my collection!!!


----------



## pseub

That bag is so stunning!!!  Congrats on the bag and the new baby!


----------



## star3777

pseub said:


> That bag is so stunning!!! Congrats on the bag and the new baby!


 
Pseub!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!! I have not heard from you in SO long!!! Thank-you for posting!!! Hope all ius well with you!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

That lineup of the 3 bags with the city skyline in the background should seriously be in a magazine ad!!  Gorgeous!  We love you, Star...so happy for you and your growing family!!


----------



## USCgerl

Star you look amazing!!!  Congrats on the birkin and baby!!!


----------



## LVuittonLover

star3777 said:


> This is now my ultimate favorite bag in my collection!!!


*I like this bag better. *

*Star you look great and I love the blue top. *


----------



## Kamilla850

Star - Congratulations!!  You look beautiful and that new birkin is amazing.  The family pic is amazing.  As I have read through this forum, I was thinking that I would love to see your closet with all your beautiful bags, clothes, and shoes - it must be a nice sight.  Congrats and best regards.


----------



## south-of-france

Hi Star, I love to read your posts. Congrats on your "upgrade" and I wish you all the best for the delivery, I'm sure you will be well taken care of!


----------



## H_addict

Star, just wanted to say CONGRATS one more time!

This pic is so cute:


----------



## lightblue84

Congrats Star The Bag Is Gorgeous!! Opss.... All Of Your Bags Are Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ps: Sorry If I Ask, But Where Do You Live??? The View Is Amazing!!!

Congrats For The Baby Too!


----------



## imgg

star3777 said:


> This is now my ultimate favorite bag in my collection!!!



I don't think I have ever seen a more gorgeous bag in my life then his one. I don't know what else to say.  WOW!!


----------



## Sweetea

Star Congrats on your new baby and TDF Croc Birkin!!! You are such  a lucky lady!!! You look gorgeous modeling the croc Birkin!!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

pretty collection.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Do I dare ask the price on that bag ? 


 BTW star you look amazing. Congrat's on the bag its stunning!


----------



## twiggers

Conrats on the new bag and the baby! You are one hot Momma!!!


----------



## Birkin123

Boy, when I started this thread I had NO idea it was 112 pages long.  What an enjoyable way to spend an evening.  I only clicked onto this thread since I saw in the Hermes thread that you got your Croc Birkin... 

Star, I feel like I know you since you are so open with your comments.  I was also happy to find out that you are a fellow Canadian...  congrats on everything, especially on your latest Birkin.  It's all fabulous....


----------



## Chikky0831

Wow, I don't know what to say...Great collection!
You are a sweet sensitive lady with great taste, and extremely modest; Thanks for sharing we us.
Good luck with your pregnancy! 
congrats on everything.
Ody


----------



## fmd914

OH MY GOSH!!!!  I would be mad at you for taking my chocolate bag back, but after seeing what replaced her......OH MY GOSH!!!!  So beautiful! I hope you enjoy it.  Wishing you a safe and healthy delivery.


----------



## sandyinspace

Star, you look really gorgeous. Like all your modeling pics...You ROCK!!! 
Love your Hermes collection...make me stunning! 

 Congrats on everything, especially your new baby.


----------



## enjlux

STAR!!! Congratulations on the baby GIRL and your new and beautiful bag!


----------



## annemerrick

Star...love the new bag!!!  It is also my most favorite in your collection!  Also...best of luck with the new baby girl..


----------



## marclovesjacob

Wow! A real Louis fan!

Very jealous.


----------



## Buttery

Star, you look _great. _And I love the way you always put everything together so perfectly! That has to be one of the most beautiful bags I've ever seen. I don't think I'd ever want to put it down!


----------



## star3777

Aaawww, thanks guys So good to hear from everybody
I have to say a special thank-you to PFers back in the day when there were only like 30 members per evening, you know who you are - it is good to hear from you and thank -you for your well wishesIt is strange that we are all in different sections now, hard to find your posts! Thanks for saying hello! I wish you the best too!!!!


----------



## cheetos

Star, I'm one of the many newbies who has admired your collection.  Thank you for sharing, and all the best for a smooth delivery.  I have a 14 month old daughter, and I must say, girls are just the cutest thing!  She will take one of her toys with a ring or loop and throw it over her shoulder and say "purse!"  Your daughter will have a most amazing accessory collection one day.  Congrats!


----------



## superstar

Your belly is too cute. Gorgeous bag! It really is.


----------



## suying

Congrats star, love all your bags... i'm going to due in mid sept as well. do you have any JPG shoulder birkin? am thinking of getting one


----------



## fashion_gurl888

Your collection is Breathtaking! You have excellent taste Im loving Hermes. Congrats on a "baby girl" Hope you have a safe delivery. and all in good health


----------



## Lainey

Star, You look amazing!  I love the new croc Birkin!!  Good luck with the upcoming baby girl!


----------



## B. Jara

star3777 said:


> More


 
Star, you are the cutest pregnant lady ever!  You look fantastic.

Best wishes on the baby, I can't wait to hear all about her!


----------



## fayden

wow star!  you look amazing.  seriously you do!  for someone who is about to pop any second!  congrats on the bag!  i read that you are having a girl by other's comments, YAY!!!  

p.s. sometimes i long for those days when there was only 30 of us on at any given time!


----------



## NYCBelle

wow star you look great!!! congrats on the new bag and the baby on the way!! yay a girl!!!


----------



## heavensent

great new addition..........Loving the view , in the pics of the new birkin,,the color is divine.....


----------



## nativenydesigns

fabulous bag and you look great, Star!


----------



## uwish365

wow! i just spent like 3 hours going thru this thread. JUNE OF 2006 was the last time i was in here! so much great news and plenty of great presents & clothes. 

congrats on ur wittle baby girl and u look really adorable! 

off topic! i'm sure u quit smoking during the pregnancy, but if u started up again or if ur husband still wants to quit, try zyban. it's a quitters best defense.


----------



## Fendi213

I love your collection.


----------



## welovelouie

i wanna see baby


----------



## chipoman81

I haven't checked this thread in so long.  Congrats on the new birkin and I'm sure you are going to have your lovely baby girl soon.


----------



## echo13

Star, I LOVE LOVE LOVE your Fendi Spy hologram hobo. I don't suppose that exact same bag is still available anywhere. I've searched online and no luck so far. 

So ladies, here's a question for you...what's the closest thing to it that's still available?? It doesn't have to be a Fendi but it has to be a hobo that's not too fussy looking but yet still elegant and sophisticated.


----------



## Baggaholic

Where's the kid Star? We wanna see the kid...


----------



## SweetPurple

Absolutely stunning collection ... only took half a day to drool over everything but I have to say that croc birkin is my fave ... good luck with the new baby ... and thank you for sharing your wonderful precious collection


----------



## Florasun

Love your collection! Thanks for sharing and good luck with your baby girl!!!


----------



## B. Jara

Star, where are you hon?  I would love to hear all about the baby!


----------



## JuicyBag

WOW!!! I'm stunning... Your collection is amazing and so beautiful...


----------



## chinadoll724

Aw  I thought she was back with more pictures. Hope you update us soon!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## KKRISTI

I just finish where I had last left off.  CONGRATULATIONS Star!!!  I'm sure by now you have given birth.  Hope all is well with you, baby and family.  I myself gave birth back in July to my 3rd child.  A darling baby boy who now sleeps 8-10hrs thru the evening.  Hope your darling new baby girl allows you much needed rest.


----------



## Rain12

Great collection!


----------



## greenabyss

It took a long time to read this thread but I had so much fun. 
Congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## John 5

Congrats on the new GORGEOUS Birkin!!!! Good luck with the pregnancy by the way! I can't wait until you have your new bundle of joy.

I'm glad to hear from you!


----------



## Lynpink

Completely blown away by your collection!!  Lovin' the Judith Leiber piece the best!!


----------



## Ozzysmom

Damn Star...that croc brikin is just gorgeous.  I realize you have had your baby by now.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## jamisterok

You've got great taste!  Love the LVs, esp the Clyde velour


----------



## Coach Superfan

great collection!! ive only gone through a few pages and i'm amazed!


----------



## galex101404

nice collection!!


----------



## FashionMIKE

Amazing Collection!!!!


----------



## peach6

gorgeous bag collection!


----------



## Diordarling

Can i say OH MY GOOD LORD!! I am utterly *GOBSMACKED!!  *I literally do not know what to say. I spend 4hrs reading this thread and i must say it is by far the _best _one i have ever read on this site or any other on the net for that matter! Your collection fills the bag lust of many women. It's really strange to think i just lived your life vicariously for 3yrs. I really hope everything is going well for you with your two bubbas. Truely phenomenal


----------



## chicbabacool

You have the most amazing collection! You could probably open a handbag museum or something!


----------



## babyshingo

beautiful collection


----------



## Chaneller

Star?!  Remember us?


----------



## Joke

What a wonderfull thread, Star you have an impeccable taste and a gorgeous collection!


----------



## lunatwinkle

OMIGOD! I want that mizi vienna!  Beautiful collection, I could stare at your photos all day!  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## plum blossom

Since *star* is back, I think it's only appropriate to bump up this beautiful thread.


----------



## welovelouie

i'm sorry if i have inappropriately pumped this thread 'cuz i really don't mean to.. but this ring is driving me nuts.. wonder when would i ever get 1 like this.  I spotted this ring like 2-3 times throughout the thread.. not a lot though.. mostly the other rings and esp the butterflies


----------



## welovelouie

looks like the 2nd picture in the R&R jeans and pink LV belt isn't the right ring i was lurking..


----------



## Buttery

plum blossom said:


> Since *star* is back, I think it's only appropriate to bump up this beautiful thread.


 
She's back?


----------



## plum blossom

Buttery said:


> She's back?



Yes. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/thought-i-would-pop-in-say-hello-long-255965.html


----------



## ClassyVintage

What a collection? Keep it up!


----------



## lecolquitt

IMPRESSIVE! Very Nice!


----------



## shopalot

It's so nice that Star is back!
Let's get her posting some of her beauties!


----------



## accio sacculus

Oooohhhh, Star3777 - I envy you for your gorgeous Chocolate Spy!  It's just to tdf!    LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SweetiexJenn

the Mizi Vienna is the most beautiful LV bag i've ever seen in my life! what year did you buy that bag? i'd love to see you model it!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

^^^ bump!!


----------



## star3777

OMG!!! I have not seen this...I will reply tomorrow, it is 1:30am...You are all so sweet!!! I feel yucky...not the same body anymore, infact, i am in my bra and underwear now and I am disgusted.... I HAVE TO STOP EATING!!..........whatever........

Oregonfanlisa -  I think your talking about this ring by Dior called Coeur leger. Thank-you! Ilove it. The other ring is cosmos by Van Cleef & Arpels.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

you're up awful late young lady!


----------



## star3777

HEEEEEEEYYYYY!!!! Have I got you live here^^^^^????
Ya baby is sleeping, I am on the floor in my bathroom(I know it's weird)...just nursed her, HOW ARE YOU??????BAG!!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I'm good.  packing to go to Austin on Tuesday for SXSW.  okay, why are you on the bathroom floor!


----------



## star3777

My new Barenia/toile birkin for the summer


----------



## bagnshoofetish

^^^holy crap girl!  how many Hermes bags do you have now???


----------



## star3777

bagnshoofetish said:


> I'm good. packing to go to Austin on Tuesday for SXSW. okay, why are you on the bathroom floor!


 
It's big, heated marble floor for my large ass, .....I guess.

AUSTIN?! - Cool!!!

So what bags are you drooling over...I bought the shearling thunder...last night I pMed Ayla about buying "heartbreak Jokes" bag - she stopped me. I did buy 6 pairs LV shoes tho.  And a keychain LV hatbox thingy -I thought I was going to hang it off of the jokes bag. Also getting gold and silver mirrior heart changepurse and cosmetic bag.... hoping to get another bag if a tall giraffe doesn't get it first.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

star3777 said:


> It's big, heated marble floor for my large ass, .....I guess.
> 
> AUSTIN?! - Cool!!!
> 
> So what bags are you drooling over...I bought the shearling thunder...last night I pMed Ayla about buying "heartbreak Jokes" bag - she stopped me. I did buy 6 pairs LV shoes tho.  And a keychain LV hatbox thingy -I thought I was going to hang it off of the jokes bag. Also getting gold and silver mirrior heart changepurse and cosmetic bag.... hoping to get another bag if a tall giraffe doesn't get it first.



I have a hard time picturing you with a large ass! what, are you a rotund size 2 now?   
I'm not feeling the joke bag myself, I'm glad you didn't get it.  however, I always say these things and then when I see the bag on someone else, I end up liking it!
you are legally required to post pics of the LV shoes you know....


----------



## star3777

Here is the new etoupe Birkin silver HW togo leather
having a good time in the closet


----------



## bagnshoofetish

^^^I think that is my fave color.  that and chocolate.  someday....


----------



## star3777

bagnshoofetish said:


> I have a hard time picturing you with a large ass! what, are you a rotund size 2 now?
> I'm not feeling the joke bag myself, I'm glad you didn't get it. however, I always say these things and then when I see the bag on someone else, I end up liking it!
> you are legally required to post pics of the LV shoes you know....


 
I will but I got one pair in doubles and the denim monogram pumps in tripples then another pair in ..ucchgh, I 'll just post them. I am not up on up with thenames...
I like the colors of thejokes bag...trippy...but, I think I may get tired of it.


----------



## star3777

bagnshoofetish said:


> ^^^I think that is my fave color. that and chocolate. someday....


 
Thanks Bag Whatever happened to your lounge??? Is it still open??? I read your posts in britney disaster 1 thread!!! You rock bag!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

club bagnshoo is alive and well!  its been a few days since I've visited but people are there all the time.  all I ask is that people tidy up before they leave....and turn the lights off....


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Hi *Star*!!!!!!  You're back (and hopefully off the marble floor now!!).  Love the new additions and glad to see you hanging in here while the little one is asleep, hope you arent too stressed!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

And hi *bag*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

happy b-day Jen!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Wow!  Just....wow!!!  Love this thread...star you're a gem and congrats on the new baby!  Your H avatar is absolutely stunning.

XXXOO PGal


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Hey Pgal!


----------



## star3777

Bag - NOWAY!! IN General discussion????? I am comin' in for a DRINK!!!! For SURRREEE!!!

Mello_Yello_Jen -  - HEEEYYY! Where are you at in school now?? 2 years ago you were studying like CRAZY, fear...fear...

HEY PGAL!!!!! I type really slowly!!! Can you guys see??? I am lol!!! Anyhow, I am still on the floor...baby is great, no stress cuz I love her so much...


----------



## star3777

Hey JEN HAPPY BIRTHDAY BABE!!!!!!!!!!! I am a PISCES TOOO


----------



## star3777

errr....                    


Hello????:weird:


As Brit would say - night y'all!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I'm about to clock out too.  Can't wait to see the shoe pics!  Get busy!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

awwwwwww thanks *Bag* and *Star* (ohh am i too late to wish you a happy bday??!!!!

*Star* - omg you have the BEST memory ever!!!  i have about 1/2 year and I'm DONE!!  woooot!  Well I'll PM you soon so I dont hijack your thread but good night!!

*Bag* - I hope you had a great night!!  Good night and sleep tight!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

mello_yello_jen said:


> awwwwwww thanks *Bag* and *Star* (ohh am i too late to wish you a happy bday??!!!!
> 
> *Star* - omg you have the BEST memory ever!!!  i have about 1/2 year and I'm DONE!!  woooot!  Well I'll PM you soon so I dont hijack your thread but good night!!
> 
> *Bag* - I hope you had a great night!!  Good night and sleep tight!



if it is, I'm not in it!  I gotta hit the hay.  I've been up since 4 am....


----------



## shopalot

Star I'm so glad that your back, doing well, and have a beautiful baby girl!
I can't wait to see some more pics of your latest items.
I'm drooling over your Etoupe togo Birkin!   Can I please see a couple of action pics.  This may be my new dream bag!


----------



## Diva Divina

Hi Star!
Finally,...you're back. I've missed seeing posts from you.  I hope you and your little girl are doing well.  I see that you're back to shopping.  You must post pics real soon.  I always love seeing all your latest goodies.


----------



## suying

Hi star! i'm so glad that you are back.... although i may not be familiar to you but i read and follow-up your thread all the time! lol... i love love your etoupe birkin!


----------



## UWangel143

welcome back!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i like all yr bags... so many great pieces..


----------



## Beach Bum

welcome back Star!!
We missed u here!


----------



## danae

Star, welcome back! Love your new Birkins!


----------



## LeeMiller

Wow, what a great thread.  Love your collection!  Congrats on having a little girl!!!  Aw, I bet she ends up with great taste like her mom.


----------



## Kamilla850

I am so glad to see you posting again Star!  I hope you're doing well and I can't wait to see photos of your new acquisitions, I am sure everything is fabulous.  Welcome back.


----------



## londondolly

Hey Star, welcome back! I've missed your posts and collection! Love your Hermes bags 'orgy' pic. Made me smile on 2 very depressing days I've been having...


----------



## SweetPurple

I love the new Birkins ... heck! I love all your bags!


----------



## Love LV

OMG!!! Spectacular Collection!!!  Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## w0ot

=0


----------



## pasia

wow, so many stunning pieces! I love your chloés, the fendis aaand the beautiful LV mizi vienna. And the evening bags are also really beautiful!


----------



## dangergirl

The Clyde monogram velour piece is gorgeous.

I love your selection of LVs...it's understandable considering you have a family and need bigger bags but at the same time really beautiful Fendi and the Leiber is gorge!

Btw, Le Cordon Bleu eh? Baking?


----------



## LovesIt<33

one word...fabulous


----------



## LVuittonLover

*Star is that a new bag in your avi? *


----------



## nickkyvintage

wow so pretty!!! i am rather jealous!


----------



## DuRoBags

I'm so in love with your collection!!! OOHH HERMES!!!


----------



## swissaus

I'm in love with your red crocodile Kelly... beautiful


----------



## allbrandspls

amazing collection and congrat on your baby girl.
Loving the red kelly.


----------



## baby of fashion

OMG!! I just discovered your thread last night and when through the 80 pages and then had to go sleep and now I'm done with all of your 119 pages!!
Your bags are TDF and your style of clothing is GORGEOUUS!!


----------



## Dhalia

Ohhhh the picture of the lot of them on one table is doorlworthy!!


----------



## Suzie

Star, your Hermes collection is coming along very nicely!!!


----------



## thanni

welcome back star! like you i had been away for sometime. had been busy with work and baby too. on the occasions that i visited and saw new post, like H_addict and sunshine, i would check to see if you are back. had been reading your post for a long time. once again, nice to hear from you and big big congrat on your baby girl.


----------



## tulip618

star, 
I love your hermes collection!!!!
late congrats to your baby too!!!


----------



## randr21

You have a lovely collection star...*can I request close-ups of your rings from post 440*? They really go well with your style. Who is the designer if I may ask? Thank you.


----------



## gestapolollipop

Holy moley, what a collection!


----------



## paintednightsky

Love your pads and spies especially!  Cute pill box!!!


----------



## pwecious_323

Yes, plez post pix of the close up of your rings...i love them..thx


----------



## SonyaPhi

*OKay, first off I have to say I have gone through this thread in one day or one night rather all 120 pages of it and the only reason I found it was because it was on the purseblog page. I have been a member of tPf for a while now and I have never EVER seen this thread!!! I can't believe almost 2 yrs. have gone by and I had not seen Star's collection!! YOu have my absolute DREAM collection, You are one truly blessed woman!!!! I am completely in  with every single one of your pieces.*


----------



## mysticrita

We need an update of your collection !!! please :d


----------



## HotCocoa

Star, 

All I can say is wow!  Your collection of bags, shoes, & clothes are FABULOUS!!!!!!  I joined tPF _specifically_ to see your collection.  My friend told me about it & I just had to check it out.  I've spent the past 3 hours on this thread & am not even finished seeing and reading it all, but it was worth it.  Beautiful, beautiful, pics!  I can only dream that one day I will have a collection even half as gorgeous!!  You are the envy of just about every woman out there!


----------



## mjfparm

I love your collection dear! I also have an LV from the Vienna collection but mines a bowling Mizi


----------



## sweetdreamer16

so beautiful all your bags!! =)


----------



## louislover260

GREAT LV pieces!

Love the kitchen too!


----------



## JustCouture

Amazing new additions!


----------



## jelts

You have such a lovely collection!
I hope you'll update soon!


----------



## koala09

Love your Fendi collection!!...need to put in my wishlist right now for fendi spy!!.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stinas

Great to see you updated posts!  
Keep them coming!
Congrats on the baby!!!


----------



## Serendipity

Congratulations on your little girl!  Wonderful bags...glad you are back.


----------



## LeMonde

*star *- I just discovered your thread! How did I miss it before???

OK, it's way after bedtime... I'll be a good girl and will come back tomorrow. 120 pages of fun ahead of me LOL


----------



## handbag addict

Hello Star...once again amazing new purchases!!! Love your Birkins!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## bellezza2620

starrrr!!!! we miss you


----------



## itsmyobsession

Well...I just discovered your thread today...and I read all 121 pages...lol.

Now I'm pretty darn exhausted...-phew-

anyway star...your collection is just soooo incredibly amazing...You seem to have such great taste in anything...bags, clothes, jewelry, cars, interior design...And although (or maybe because?) of all you've got, you're still so down to earth and kind and just plain wonderful!

I wish you and your growing family (you're two familys, if you know what I mean...) all the best!


----------



## sweetneet

i just spent the past few hours reading all 121 pages of this thread.  i am just speechless, i don't even know what to say. you obviously have one of the most amazing collections on tPF.  i love everything you have, esp. your gorgeous etoupe Birkin, your red croc Kelly,  blue Suhali Le Fab  thank you so much for posting pics of your collection. i really hope you post a pic of your closet or an updated collection pic..i'm sure that would be TDF!! 

also you have an *amazing* figure, i could never look that good in jeans!


----------



## sophia2008

just finished the whole thread and wat i can say is, Star, u r the luckiest gal in the world... with the gorgeous bags, loving husband, beautiful children, impressive wardrobes, perfect body-figure, and most of all, our support and appreciation from this forum. thanks so much for sharing with us. pls keep it going. happy parenting!


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

wooow, love your LVs....nice collection!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

we miss you!!! hope your not to busy with the new baby!!


----------



## currigirl

I just discovered this thread, beautiful collection! I hope all is well with you, star, I see you haven't posted in awhile


----------



## kvwel

Absolutely Love the black leather LV - Miz Vienna - Correct?
Am confused though...what is this one....sorry couldn't get the picture up
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=763&d=1134508825


----------



## poshpearl

Hi Star!

I suppose you are a multicolore fan? Me too! I juz got my first MC ursula and seeing ur beautiful collection makes me drool like nuts! wow!!!! I hope I can have as many MC bags like u one day! SO blissful!


----------



## edsbgrl

kvwel said:


> Absolutely Love the black leather LV - Miz Vienna - Correct?
> Am confused though...what is this one....sorry couldn't get the picture up
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=763&d=1134508825


 
If star doesn't mine me highjacking her thread - its Botega Veneta.  Gorgeous!


----------



## dollfie-lover

I love this collection. So many amazing bags


----------



## Purseonable

Wow! I don't think there are any better words to describe your most beautiful and extensive collection. I just discovered your thread and spent a good few hours reading through it. You are very lucky to have a DH who supports your habit.  I wish you all the best and that you continue to receive beautiful purchases and wear it all in good heatlth!  I guess you haven't been back on here in a while, but I look forward to hearing what's new with your wardrobe whenever you come back!


----------



## star3777

^^^^You all are really sweet and kind to post after I have been MIA on this thread forr so long. ...I am really slow when I update:blink: so I just sort of stay in H section now. I will try and keep up! Here are some of the last few pics I have posted...

Roberto Cavalli dress eith CL shoes, black lizard birkin 25cm


----------



## star3777

Chanel silver bag, Marni top, Hermes caleche bracelet and kelly double tour bracelet


----------



## star3777

Thomas Wylde top, black lizard...


----------



## star3777

Etoupe birkin 35cm missoni vest


----------



## star3777

Fuschia ostrich, violine ostrich birkins 30 cm


----------



## star3777

^^^ Actually here is the reveal with many more pics...

Reveals, travels with jpg and the lovely windows ... (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page) 
star3777


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg so glad your back!!! =) i was having major drool withdrawls!! =)


----------



## shopalot

Star I love the new pics and you look AMAZING! I really love your Marni top and your Birkins are outstanding.


----------



## Kellybag

Fun pics star!  Always enjoy you in Hermes.


----------



## mo-djoe

Omg... I love everything , especially your jewellery, ...  And you are so beautiful : )


----------



## LVuittonLover

*Welcome bag Star. You look great!!*


----------



## spoiled_brat

*I am very happy that you are back  *


----------



## luciabugia

You lost all your baby weight!!  ...plus more!


----------



## legofish

Great collection


----------



## maria-mixalis

*Omg...I am crazy for your collection**..I** love all your bags and your* *accessories..I** only have a hermes birkin 30 box calf and a blue scarf..*
*I want a collection like yours..You are so chic beautiful and stylish....*
*Awesome collection....*


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Oh star!!! This outfit is TDF and the Marni top is out of this world. I'm also in love with your VCA jewelry! Is that the butterfly between the fingers ring with yellow sapphires on one butterfly?*



star3777 said:


> Chanel silver bag, Marni top, Hermes caleche bracelet and kelly double tour bracelet


----------



## Lady Moe

You have a truly amazing collection.  You still look amazing after the baby!!!!


----------



## ladyhermes

fantastic collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ShopGirl647

I don't know which one to drool more, the kitchen or the bags especially the Birkin. They're all equally amazing and fabulous!!!


----------



## spiralsnowman

You are amazingly stylish! Love ur TW and Marni tops.


----------



## notoriousliz

Amazing collection!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Is Star here anymore? ​


----------



## Aluxe

Great collection, Star. Hope yourself, hubby and kids are well.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## saladbowllv

Ur Bottega is fab


----------



## PriskaParamita

Omg ur collection is awesome!!! Ur DH is so kind!!


----------



## dizzy lizzy

OMG...you have the longest pair of legs I have ever seen *impressed* lovely collection


----------



## heavensent

all ways wonder if star is actually a "star celebrity"


----------



## jwessels

great bags here!


----------



## asl_bebes

I'm always in awe every time I visit this thread ... such a stunning woman with an equally stunning collection!  I do hope you come back and post more pics of your fabulous collection.


----------



## roxyy

*STAR ARE YOU HERE? PLEASE RETURN!!*! 

THis is one of my first few posts but I just had to! I finished reading this entire thread in 2 days and I'm so awestruck and inspired by you and your style - even though the pics were taken years ago they still look so trendy and fashionable! Your boy and girl are also much older now and you must have less time to do posts and pics. Thats ok, Im sure all your fans understand though they miss you dearly. Maybe one day you'll do a 'star3777 update' post, it would be so interesting to see how you and your family are after all this time!

  Stay youthful and fabulous!


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

What a gorgeous thread....well done, Star!


----------



## nur suraya

Wow...love ur ollection..wish i could start a ollection too


----------



## heavensent

i all ways thought Star was celine Dion ( yeah i know far fetched lol ) still like browsing the collection once in a blue moon


----------



## MsBusyBee

Lovely


----------



## luvluv

You have some absolutely stunning bags!


----------



## LATomTom

The best collection I've seen on PF. Congratulations & thanks for sharing.


----------



## mehrten

so i'm inlove with your kitchen!!


----------



## BlondieB2013

yikes!  What a collection


----------



## lolo0deh

wow wow wow ! ! ! amaaazing collection and i absolutely adddore ur black botteeggaaa ! ! !


----------



## Maria_Jose

I fell in love with your collection


----------



## kittycatfab

Awesome collection.


----------



## Apelila

Fabulous Collection you are a real Star&#11088;&#65039;&#55356;&#57119;


----------



## mushycat

Awesome collection!


----------



## elise_chua

totally in love with your collection


----------



## fayden

Where are you Star? We miss you out here!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Bump


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

Wowwww.. what an amazing collection.Loved all 
Thanks for sharing!


----------

